# Totally worth it-totally not worth it!



## Phillyfan

Thought this could potentially be a fun thread!
On this snowy day, I did inventory in my safe.
This is how I feel right now!

worth it - my halo reset of 1.25 e-ring, 3 rolex, white plain J12, ballon bleu, WG Love bangle

not worth it - RG Love cuff - I wanted this so much but don't think it was worth the price, kind of plain and not the most comfortable

on the fence - black J12 with diamond markers - can't believe I actually wrote that! But it was very expensive and I love my other watches more!


----------



## Splurgeface

Worth it - my Pandora collection

Not worth it - my Trollbeads collection


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Worth it: my Michele watch, all my gold jewelry, Mikimoto, trollbeads, and Tiffany both gold and silver, David Yurman

Not Worth it: my other silver jewelry...I just don't wear it!  It's beautiful, but I'm getting rid of it to buy other stuff to fill my "coffers"...LOL


----------



## ceya

Worth it: all my diamonds, Rolex watches, gold with diamond jewelries.

not worth it: nothing.  I do not buy silver or gold plated fashion jewelries.


----------



## gabz

worth it:
pandora
T and Co silver pieces (expensive but i LOVE them)
Yurman silver and diamond pendant
esq watch
tessler watch
rings (wedding set)
resizing of my grannys ring for my right hand
all my white gold pendants

not worth it
cant really think of anything excpet a pearl and diamond ring i got at Lord and Taylor crap quality but this was before i knew anything about jewellery

honestly it is worth it if u love it and enjoy it and wear it


----------



## Phillyfan

Happy to get quick responses here!
Also happy to see that most don't have too many or very expensive regrets!


----------



## Nelmi

Worth it: my wedding rings, all my platinum jewelry, all my gold jewelry

Not worth it: silver jewelry (T&Co, DY - hate tarnish, hate to polish), watches (Tags, Ebels, RWs, Cartier... don't usually wear a watch and it's expensive to keep replacing all those batteries!  I should have just gotten one Rolex and been done with it)


----------



## designerdiva40

Worth it: Rolex datejust
 J12 White
 SS Cartier mid size Tank,
 large SS Cartier Roadster
 E-ring & diamond wedding band
 Roberto Coin necklace
 Chopard ring & necklace
 Yg love bangle
 Diamond Gucci ring & Earings
 Diamond eternity ring
 Cartier Santos 100 with pink leather strap which I've changed to a red leather strap 

Not worth it: all the silver I've purchased over the years (T & Co, Pandora Silver & leather bracelets & earings, lots of Links of London & Gucci silver jewellery) if I had of put all the money I've wasted on silver I could of got another love bangle or another watch:


----------



## surfergirljen

Hmmmm... I must have not made too many bad choices with my jewelry so far b/c I don't really regret anything! I had a few mis-steps with my budding VCA collection (my sweet butterfly necklace was not worth $1100 if you asked me) but was lucky enough to always be able to exchange them!


----------



## skphotoimages

worth it: my Bulova, invicta, Micheal Kors and Omega Watches, my awesome vintage finds (1+ct OMC wedding set, estate diamond wedding band, antique rose gold locket [which was 100 years old, but already had my daughters name engraved on it!]),  silver and marcasite locket. (hides the tarnish 

Not worth it: my first e-ring (before I was educated on diamonds) my diamond upgrade (only because I never even wear it..it's too big and flashy on my tiny hands) Movado watch, ESQ watch.  My pinky diamond ring (once again hubby went overboard...diamond's to big and tension set..it's just waiting to get lost), RockBand (cool but ehh)  My pearls (have never been worn)  and then there is Costume Jewelry and silver jewelry in general.  I am so tired of tarnished, plating worn, cloudy or missing stones..but mostly tarnish.  I have decided from now on I'll get gold (white rose or yellow)..I just think its more timeless and worry free.  Plus I want quality things to pass on to my daughters.

Luckily most my regrets are lower dollar items.  And someday, when the economy is better, I will probably fall in love with my upgraded wedding set again.  And as for the other smaller .5ct and under rings, well they'll make nice things to pass onto my daughters.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I don't have a lot of jewelry - most, if any, are purchased by my bf or my exes.  My watch was purchased by my parents for my graduation gift.  The only jewelry I've bought myself were two Tiffany key pendants and Chanel stud earrings.  I wear them enough to not regret purchasing them!

I might regret putting so much money into other items, such as shoes (I have tons of Reva flats which I find unnecessary - one pair of black lambskin is versatile enough to wear with all outfits), Ferragmo shoes (cost $440 before tax!!! ) boots, etc. . .I could've saved the money towards FINE jewelry instead!


----------



## narcissistmas

this is a fun thread

Worth it - Tiffany silver, white gold princess cut class ring
Not Worth It - All the money I've spent on worthless costume jewelry that I wear twice and then end up hating


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Worth it: My Tag Heuer Aquaracer, my David Yurman pieces, my pearls and gold, my Pianegonda earrings, and my Old Florence necklace

Not worth it:  Some random cheaper rings that ended up selling, my Return to Tiffany heart tag necklace (nice necklace, but I never wear it), and any costume jewelry I owned in the past


----------



## bb10lue

I'm quite careful when buying jewelries, so far I don't really regret anything!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

*Totally Worth It*- All of my platinum, gold and my silver Tiffany and Co pieces, my watches, and my more expensive vintage pieces

*Totally Not Worth It*- All the trendy pieces I bought when I was younger, my diamond studs (my parents gave them to me- not great quality), and any diamond piece that is not excellent cut


----------



## sjunky13

Worth it : 
Ering, bands, grand mothers jewelry, mikimoto pearl earrings, custom made diamond and YGgold bangle ( love this), Roberto coin peices, long citrine and YG necklace, all of my YG hoops.  smokey topaz and london blue topaz rings. LOVE! Half of my Ippolita collection.
Not worth it:
Chanel J12 black with diamond markers, saying this as I never wear it ...I am bad. David Yurman stuff. I have about 5 things I spent a lot of money on and never wore. This makes me sick daily. Half of my Ipolitta collection. I bought at full price and could of had a few Cartier love bracets instead, they are soo over priced!! But I was obsessed at the time. 

I really could go on and on. This thought is on my mind every day. I really  wish I never bought the DY stuff, could of bought a fab I doubt her stuff holds the value..sigh


----------



## ofraredevice

sjunky13 said:


> Worth it :
> Ering, bands, grand mothers jewelry, mikimoto pearl earrings, custom made diamond and YGgold bangle ( love this), Roberto coin peices, long citrine and YG necklace, all of my YG hoops.  smokey topaz and london blue topaz rings. LOVE! Half of my Ippolita collection.
> Not worth it:
> Chanel J12 black with diamond markers, saying this as I never wear it ...I am bad. David Yurman stuff. I have about 5 things I spent a lot of money on and never wore. This makes me sick daily. Half of my Ipolitta collection. I bought at full price and could of had a few Cartier love bracets instead, they are soo over priced!! But I was obsessed at the time.
> 
> I really could go on and on. This thought is on my mind every day. I really  wish I never bought the DY stuff, could of bought a fab I doubt her stuff holds the value..sigh




I totally agree on the David Yurman items, or really, any designer silver (maybe with the exception of Tiffany, but I wouldn't know b/c I don't own any), all do not hold value at all and are ridiculously overpriced.  I had a few DY pieces from high school, and when I tried selling them, I was only offered $200 for pieces that were originally over $1000, and $150 for smaller items (consignment shops usually sell at 75% the original value, and split the sale 50/50).  Ebay was awful, since everyone is terrified of fakes and I didn't have the receipts.  Lesson learned!  I would say the same thing of 14K gold "fashion" jewelry.


----------



## digby723

The only thing that I think is not worth it in my collection thus far is a pair of costume Chanel earrings. I originally had their signature rhinestone necklace, but after the stones popped out twice, I exchanged it for earrings I think I've worn twice.


----------



## ahpeste

Not worth it - Expensive coats and purses, technomarine watch

Worth it - Nothing yet lol...will start soon.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Worth it: my vintage Tiffany & Co. engagement ring, Jamie Wolf pieces, Michael Kors chronograph watch (wear it all the time, great value) 

Not worth it: most of my Tiffany silver barring a few pieces, semi-precious pieces from the locked case at Anthro


----------



## Tamarind

Very interesting to think about this one...
Worth it:  Earrings, even really dressy ones, as they are versatile and can be dressed up or down.  Cartier tank francaise watch, Cartier Panthere watch.  Substantial necklaces made with semi-precious stones (again, very versatile, can pair with T shirts).  
Not worth it:  Pieces that are too formal and not easy to dress down (like some necklaces that look good only with evening gown or wedding dress).  And the opposite -- pieces that are too small/dainty and have little presence.  I now wish I had been more gutsy in some of my choices.


----------



## LVDevotee

Worth it: White J12, platinum diamond bracelet, platinum and diamond hoops, Tiffany platinum diamond jewelry

Not worth it: Roberto Coin necklace and David Yurman necklaces (too trendy and common)


----------



## krawford

Worth it:  Rolex pearlmaster watch, Patek Philippe watch, diamond studs, roberto coin diamond hoop earrings, Ippolita gold jewelry, turquoise in 18kt gold.

Not worth it:  all silver jewelry, David Yurman

I am in to buying more classic, timeless pieces, perferably 18kt gold.  I guess that comes with age.  Got rid of all trendy pieces, including trendy handbags.  Chanel classic bags and Bottega Veneta for me!


----------



## whoops

As far as jewelry that ive purchased alone goes:

*Worth it:* Cartier trinity ring (wear it everyday and love it!), 3 sets of 18k white gold diamond earrings I bought from Hong Kong (they look like I have two piercings and are kind of wrap around types), and another pair of 18k white gold plain round earrings with a teeny stud in middle that i wear in my second piercing. 

*Not Worth it:* I'd throw ALL my chanel and dior costume jewelry items in here. I have mostly earrings from resort collections and logo dangly stuff but if I could redo it, I wouldn't have purchased them. A lot of my chanel costume jewelry I handed off to my mom. And my LV inclusion bracelet and groom bandana thingy can go here too.

*unsure:* my hermes twillys i wear as bracelets.


----------



## greensleaves

Worth it - My engagement ring, eternity ring, wedding ring, ruby and diamond pave left hand ring, Rolex datejust, tanzanite and diamond left hand ring (although I have only worn this a couple of times), solid gold an diamond bangle (which is like the cartier love) and a 18k gold necklace and pendant which I wear loads. Oh and my diamond earrings lol!

Not worth it - I hate to say but my pandora bracelets, even though they have cost me close to £2,000! Silver Tiffany bracelet and tiffany necklace (which I have never worn or liked but was a gift) A silver and (tiny) diamond  Mont Blanc necklace which cost a lot but I have only worn once.  

I have a lot of antique jewellery which I no longer wear (rose gold bracelet, rings, necklaces) but still value.


----------



## nvie

Hokaplan - interesting thread

Worth it - Rolex Datejust, Omega Constellation, Omega Aqua Terra, all my diamond earrings, pendants and rings from Oeding Erdel, Mikimoto pearl earrings and pendants, my grandma's diamond antique earrings and ring, diamond bracelet

Not worth it - Tiffany & Co's silver earrings and pendant which I receive as birthday present ( I think it's not worth the money at all, hate the tarnish and the fact that they have to be polished), all loose gold earrings, pendants, necklaces which I receive as wedding gifts (I seldom wear them but the plus point is gold prices have gone up a lot. I want to trade them in for cash to buy some pieces that I can pass down but still have sentimental value over them). Not forgetting my Tissot watch, which I seldom wear but luckily I didn't spend a lot on that one.

Thankfully I followed my mom's advice, buy good quality pieces that you'll wear often and don't waste money on costume jewellery.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Worth it: Michael Barin Ering, my eternity wedding band, my white J12, RG love bracelet, WG Love earrings, platinum T&Co necklace, 227 Patent leather reissue (I have to mention that because I LOVE THE BAG!)

Not worth it: all my T&Co silver pieces that I have bought in college and never wear now. ( I wonder if I should just give it away or something), my dior sterling silver ring, and some other random stuff that I thought was cute at the time and never wear again. Bad decisions!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

OMG. The one thing I totally regret getting is the Ladies size two tone Cartier Santos watch. It is just too small looking. I really do hope they come back to style soon. It is all about the big watches these days


----------



## cocosapphire

* TOTALLY WORTH IT (and extremely happy with):  *ALL of my DIAMONDS, GEMSTONES, MIKIMOTO and TAHITIAN PEARLS, and PLATINUM and 18KT GOLD JEWELRY 


 *Totally NOT Worth it:* I can honestly say, I don't waste my money buying silver or costume jewelry, so I have never desired David Yurman, John Hardy, Judith Ripka, Tiffany silver, nor any of that Chanel costume jewelry.


----------



## claypot

Worth it - my Tiffany items (I wear them a lot).
Not worth it - my Pandora items (I hardly wear them).


----------



## oogiewoogie

Worth it:  E-ring, bands, diamond pendant, earrings... Jade pieces from my grandma, sentimental pieces from my family

Not worth it:  Tiffany silver pieces, and all silver pieces I've collected in general.  My one time bag collection.. which has been refined down to a couple pieces.


----------



## beachy10

Worth it = my J12, Yurman and diamonds
Not worth it = spending alot of money on fashion/costume jewelry


----------



## ladyash

I don't have a lot of $$ to spend being in school still but I am young so I am slowly trying to build a good quality jewellery collection since I have the time. I tend to not spend a lot of money now though that way if I fall out of love with something later it's not too big of a loss...oh and I wait for sales so I can buy more LOL!

so far worth it: bulova caravelle watch (made to look antique and was under $100 on sale), sterling silver skeleton key with black diamonds (also got on sale for under $100),pandora two tone bracelet that I am currently building (expensive but has sentimental value too and am hoping to be able to pass it down), blue topaz/smokey quartz ring with an antique setting that I bought on sale half price $124!!, sterling silver kitty necklace with crystal eyes (sentimental value because it was from a friend and it's very unique looking), some good quality costume jewellery pieces that were given to me by my grandmother, ivory rose necklace (birthday present from parents and it's unique looking), 8kt gold bangle (unique antique looking and inexpensive $20 at a second hand store)

not worth it: all my crap jewellery (ie costume/cheap/fake looking/plastic) stuff that I bought while in highschool...I'm deathly allergic to nickle so I can't even wear half the stuff without breaking out in hives by the end of the day...and if I wear the earrings my ears swell so idk why I still wore them but that was what was cool so I bought into it...if I were smart I would chuck it all and start over but then I would feel like I had nothing fun to wear LOL
maybe when I can build a better collection of things I like I will get up the courage to chuck it all.


----------



## supersaucy

I can't say that I have a lot of money in the form of jewelry, but what I can say is not worth it would be my silver jewelry. I can't polish it to completely clean; even with an ultrasonic cleaner I can't get it super-clean. I think I should have bought WG instead.


----------



## Madame H

worth it: Diamond studs, Vintage Lanvin Lucite Pendant necklace (a lot of compliment whenever I wear it), Tiffany bone cuff (wide), Hermes collier de chien (barenia), Hermes clic-clac in black and white

Totally not worth it: Hermes CDC in blue, Hermes clic-clac in green, blue, orange, Hermes medor watch, hermes bangles. Hermes Ouch!


----------



## ryu_chan

Worth it: Datejust, Diamond studs.

Not worth it: Hermes H hour watch (definitely a mistake). I have more regrets in non jewelry items: my once too many B-bag collection, and the Louboutins that I do not wear

My Black J12 is in a special category. I absolutely love it, and wear it all the time. Not sure if I would say it was worth the price though...


----------



## SassieMe

Totally Worth it: All of my David Yurman rings, necklaces, bracelets - love them and wear at least 1 piece every day.

Totally Not Worth it: All of my David Yurman earrings - small, unimpressive in design and they just sit in my jewelry box day after day.


----------



## Candice0985

worth it: all my fine jewellery, 18k gold pieces, and all gold designer pieces.

not worth it: my pieces I bought when in high school etc..10k white gold with mystic topaz and things like that.


----------



## kat99

I love mostly everything I bought, but the ones I get the least wear out of are:

- Mikimoto "moving" pearls - bought a long necklace from this collection and never wear it. I also rarely wear my Mikimoto classic pearl necklace as I hate the clasp and I have an identical one from Chinatown that's easier to put on.

- Georg Jensen silver


----------



## Jayne1

Love this thread!

*Worth it:*

 Cartier watches and bracelets - get worn everyday.
 my Tiffany DBtY gold necklaces - I wear them daily because they can be worn with all my other pieces.
 gold Tiffany rings and bracelets - get worn everyday. They seem to work with lots of other things.
 all my Chanel costume jewelry necklaces - I wear them all the time.  My real Tiffany and Cartier kind of disappear and I love the showiness of the huge Chanel stuff - very dramatic and fun.

*Not worth it:*

 anything David Yurman - especially the bangles
 Ten Thousand Things necklaces - luckily I could sell them for about 1/3 of what I paid
 pearls - I feel matronly in them.  
 my Cartier Rolling/Trinity rings and my Cartier hoop earrings -   I never wear them. They seem boring to me, but maybe I'll change my mind back in a year or three.


----------



## arnott

Interesting how so many people think silver is not worth it!


----------



## SassieMe

arnott said:


> Interesting how so many people think silver is not worth it!



I totally disagree!    Respectfully of course!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

For me, I don't think Tiffany's silver is worth it

but if you love any piece, even a pebble on the street can be worth keeping!


----------



## alice87

Worth it. DY bracelet, Tiffany silver, silver lotus pendant, all my Ben Bridge purchases, my parents present (which I choose myself), aquamarine jewelry, silver Judith Ripka, earrings jackets, turquoise jewelry, Tagliamonte Vicenzo, whatever I remake. Love freshwater pearls. Pandora. Lori Bonn turquoise pieces. Indian turquoise pieces. Accutron Mirador pink watch.
Whatever not worth it, i redesign. I basically used majority of jewelry after ex to make something wearable for me. Got it in style and color I wanted. I throw away or give to my relatives most of costume jewelry. Never regret it because I used to wear it a lot, so it was worth to have it at that time. Probably Movado watch - the glass get greasy in a matter of seconds. Just like the touch phone. My Grovana watch - give it away to a friend.


----------



## Beriloffun

Worth it: all the beautiful gold jewelry I have/will get from my mom, gold jewelry from turkey, Tiffany's silver, Chanel costume jewelry, my skagen watch!, handmade jewelry (unique and 1 of a kind)

Not Worth it: stupid necklaces from forever21 and crap stores, I'd rather save up those $2-3 and buy something from tiffanys instead.


----------



## Ratnapur

Worth it: EVERYTHING. I love my pieces the way I love all my cats: for their individual personalities.

Not worth it: Nothing any more.  I could say costume jewelry I wasted money on about 20 years ago, as I didn't realize gold and silver would not cause an allergic reaction. I suffered through wearing costume earrings daily for many years, with cysts and pus in the holes...nothing helped, even surgial steel/stainless steel, so I thought gold and silver wouldn't either. Then, I broke down and bought my first pair of gold earrings, which I still have. Have never worn costume jewelry since, and the ear piercings are just fine now! Now, with the price of gold, I realize I could have boughts tons and tons of gold earrings back then...I wish I had!


----------



## addiction

Worth it = Chris Correria platinum, diamond and tanzanite ring
Not worth it diamond intial necklace I had custom made


----------



## Phillyfan

This is one of my favorite threads that I ever started! Thanks to those that keep it going!


----------



## liuyinn

Worth it - all of my 11 designer watches and most of my WG jewelry

Not-worth it - most of my YG jewelry, that I had purchased a while ago, but then stopped wearing YG whatsoever. Also a couple of my WG earrings, that are gorgeous, but just don't look good on me due to my petite frame 

Thanks for starting this thread, Hokaplan!!


----------



## greensleaves

liuyinn said:


> Worth it - all of my 11 designer watches and most of my WG jewelry
> 
> Not-worth it - *most of my YG jewelry, that I had purchased a while ago, but then stopped wearing YG whatsoever. *Also a couple of my WG earrings, that are gorgeous, but just don't look good on me due to my petite frame
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread, Hokaplan!!



If you really need to offload the YG then I'm sure I could oblige!


----------



## lulup

Great thread Hokaplan!

Worth it:  My wedding set, platinum pieces, diamond earrings, White J12 with diamond markers, Plain Black J12, midsize Rolex datejust, Cartier tank francaise and my south sea pearl necklaces.

Not Worth it:  Pink Concord LaScala with diamond bezel and numbers (I went crazy and bought the s/s bracelet which was a total waste), Chopard Happy Sport with 7 diamonds (I only wear it once a year), Ladies Rolex Yachtmaster (should have gotten the midsize), Hermes braclelets, Tiffany silver, and several eternity bands that I don't wear anymore.  This list makes me feel pretty bad.


----------



## Bri 333

I've been really surprised how many say David Yurman isn't worth it. I thought those pieces were really popular. I only have a pair of earrings and do use them a lot. I guess if you have a ton of it, then it wouldn't be worth it. Was thinking of getting a ring or two, now I am second guessing it. It would be second hand though so not as expensive, so maybe that makes a difference???


----------



## saligator

^^With Yurman, you're buying the 'brand.' Not worth it if you plan on reselling it.


----------



## krawford

I used to like David Yurman.  I bought a few pieces for my daughter because every sorority girl wore it.  But one day I was out to eat at a restaurant and saw this woman who was loaded down with DY jewelry and all the sudden I just didn't care for it anymore.  It suddenly looked cheap to me and my daughter as well.  She refuses to wear her pieces anymore.  Any affection I had for the brand was over that fast.


----------



## Padparadscha

Worth it 
Rolex Daytona in Everose Gold - my big splurge I've been wearing everyday
Cartier love bangle
Cartier balloon bleu YG w /diamonds 
Diamond studs
Pandora charms in silver - inexpensive and fun... I had mine all plated in Rose gold to match my watch
Tiffany gold necklaces

Not worth it
David Yurman silver and diamond rings, bracelets etc - they tarnish and feels more like costume jewelry
VCA Alhambra necklace - worn only a couple of times


----------



## DearBuddha

Worth it: My engagement ring, Tiffany & Co. silver pieces, a Pandora bracelet, diamond and emerald heirloom earrings, a diamond tennis bracelet, and my mother's diamond ring.

Not worth it: My wedding band (long story behind that; but JSYK, DH is totally worth it!  ), and lots of inexpensive pieces of junk jewelry I'm picked up over the years.


----------



## nyinstilettos

not worth it: fashion jewelry   (argh, i'm saying this as I clean out my closet...spring cleaning!).


----------



## Vintage Leather

arnott said:


> Interesting how so many people think silver is not worth it!



I love silver jewelry - but you do have to make sure you aren't making a mistake when you buy it because it is almost impossible to give away if you have regrets.  Gold, on the other hand, always has a resale market.  You usually lose a lot, but you have something.



Bri 333 said:


> I've been really surprised how many say David Yurman isn't worth it. I thought those pieces were really popular. I only have a pair of earrings and do use them a lot. I guess if you have a ton of it, then it wouldn't be worth it. Was thinking of getting a ring or two, now I am second guessing it. It would be second hand though so not as expensive, so maybe that makes a difference???



There is a running joke at my work that the town we are based out of has a citizenship test - you have to flash your LV monogram bag, and give the head-toss/handshake where you make sure everyone sees your 8 different pieces of Yurman jewelry.

The styles are classic, and they fit with a professional wardrobe.  But, there are a lot of people out there wearing them, and you are buying silver for gold prices.
If you love the ring, go for it.  if not, save your money.









Thanks for starting up this thread.  It's been fun going through my list (and deciding what is on the chopping block.

Worth it:
Tiffany Elsa Peretti, Frank Gehry pieces - DBTY is just simple and classic (plus, they still tend to those pieces) while the sterling is organic enough to fit with my style and not scream "she has expensive taste"
Antique watches - 1910-1975 gold watches.  Classic styles, simple look.  I have a pendant, two cocktail, and two wrist watches (3of these watches were inherited - CPW is in the pennies!)
Some Kieselstein Cord - I went overboard, and I do have several regrets pieces.  But my animal earrings always make me smile. 
Costume jewelry - especially brooches and statement pieces.  A good way to add a bit of sparkle wout the high price tag.


Not Worth It:
A lot of other Tiffany silver - it seemed like a good idea at the time
Modern watches - I think the styles are too busy or bulky.  I never remember batteries or to change out the bands.  More work than I am willing to put in to it
Heavy earrings - I loved the designs, but I don't want to rip out my earlobes.  Includes Yurman pieces, John Hardy, anything with an omega back that isn't a clip.
Logo jewelry - it's nice if you are trying to be an updated Minnie Pearl
Costume jewelry - there is such a thing as too much.


----------



## Oceane

I think with any jewelry piece you have to think twice and not buy a brand or a style just because it is popular. That way you won't have any regret.


----------



## princessLIL

Worth it: gold/diamond rolex,ss rolex, gold pandora, d tennis bracelet, jade bracelet, YG Cartier love bracelet.
Not Worth: swarovski jewellery , silver and other No name brand crap.


----------



## glowingface

This is such a lovely, fun thread and I am sure I will be editing my list yearly...

In terms of re-sale n value for money:

Worth It: All my real Gold Jewelry (18k and above), Diamond Ring, A ruby Necklace and a bunch of precious stone Pendants (those Emrald, Sapphire set in either yellow or white Gold)

Not Worth it: All costume jewelry, Swarovski stuff and Silver things that I over paid for.

In terms of Usage:

Worth it: All the sterling silver stuff that I collected during my travel, Watches, Diamond Ring. These things I wear often and use them waay more than all the Gold and Precious stone stuff that I have.

Not worth it: Jewelry that is used probably once or twice a year for special occassion.

When I was young, I enjoyed all my Swarovski. I would not call it not worth it, because at one point of time, it was WORTH...


----------



## chinkee21

Splurgeface said:


> Worth it - my Pandora collection
> 
> Not worth it - my Trollbeads collection


 
May I ask why you prefer the Pandora over Trollbeads?

You ladies also welcome  to post your comments, why do you prefer one over the other?


----------



## claypot

Worth it - most of my Tiffany pieces, Hermes clic-clac bangle

Not worth it - Tiffany 1837 ring, Whiteflash jewellery, Pandora bracelet


----------



## OVincze

Cool thread, nice to hear how different are the worth it and not worth it lists of different people. 

Worth it: all my crystal jewelry collection, lots of Konplott designer pieces and then Swarowski, totally worth it to me, so much fun and very unique designs, youthful

Not worth it: pretty much all the gold stuff, got rid of most, very little fun for me compared to crystals and the designs are never as interesting to me


----------



## starqueen_78

Worth it - all my tiffany & pandora and my Mens Armani watch as I wear them all the time - my dior oui ring - i love it!

Not worth it - all my yellow gold i bought through my teens & 20's, my south sea pearl necklace & earrings (cost a bomb - although I may wear them more when I am older), my 1 ct gold diamond studs and the matching 1 ct yellow gold diamond pendant (thinking of changing them to white gold) and all my other $500 - $1000 designer watches I thought I needed but never wear. Thinking of selling alot of it to put towards a VC & A necklace & studs.

Oh, forgot my e-ring. Not worth it as my Nanna gave me her gorgeous 45th wedding anniversary sapphire and diamond ring that is just like Kate Middletons and cost a fortune not too long after we were engaged - and i wear that now that she is passed on. I sometimes wear my e-ring, but as it was only small (good quality though) I want to get the diamond upgraded to a 1.25 ct and add a halo around it for a wedding anniversary present next year.


----------



## neenabengal

Worth it - chopard watch and ring, raymond Weil watch, 18k White gold and diamond bracelet, tennis bracelet, marni costume necklaces, black diamond White diamond pave ring

not worth it - tiffany silver jewellery, Chanel pearl necklace, garrard silver wing ring, Hermes rivale bracelet

I'm in two minds about my pandora bracelet - I go through phases of wearing it.


----------



## doreenjoy

Worth it: 
* Omega diamond & sapphire watch (photo attached); 
* diamond & sapphire ring (just bought it so I'm not bored with it yet); 
* My cheap Swarovski jewelry (fun for when I want some cheap bling, or when I don't think my good jewelry will be safe)
* My Fope Flex bracelets (one each in white, rose, and yellow 18k gold -- photo attached. Fope is an underrated brand here on tPF)

Not worth it: 
* Concord watch (too sporty for my current tastes; I got bored with it quickly);
* Lake Biwa pearls (truly gorgeous freshwater pearls from Lake Biwa, which is too polluted to produce pearls. I love them but pearl prices are in the basement now, and I paid like 1k for them)
* A funky sterling charm bracelet with a ton of artisan-crafted hearts on it. It's cute but I prefer more classic styles, and this is more shabby chic...plus all those individual hearts added up to a much higher cost than it's worth to me.


On the fence about: 
* My Hermes bangle bracelets. I have a ton of them, they weren't cheap, and they are a bit gaudy to me now.


----------



## lily25

The only kind of jewelry I bought and wasn't worth it at all was some hand made elaborate pieces of an "up and coming" artist using semiprecious stones. I got a few bracelets for friends, and a series of necklaces for me. 2 of the necklaces fell apart, and the 3rd one I gave it away as a present to my MIL. Horrible quality, hippy-ish feel, which is not my thing at all, and all in all a huge waste of money.


----------



## Phillyfan

I think this is one of my best threads that I ever started - LOL! I really enjoy reading it and I'm grateful to those that keep bringing it back. I wonder if I purchase a Sydney Evan evil eye necklace, if it will go in the "worth it" or "not worth it" side in a year or so.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I go back and forth with a diamond piece sign.  I think a diamond piece sign is adorable; however, I feel that it may not be worth it to me in a few years from now.


----------



## Phillyfan

I like the diamond peace sign too! Are you looking at a specific designer one? I think Roberto Coin has one.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Hokaplan said:


> I like the diamond peace sign too! Are you looking at a specific designer one? I think Roberto Coin has one.


 
I was looking at the Tiffany metro.  It is $700.00.


----------



## Blo0ondi

cool and intresting thread

worth it: bvlagari baracelet, all my yellow and white gold piences, my michele watch, aquamaster watch, RSW watch, hermes kelly watch and ebel (mum gave it as a present), my diamond bracelet and fray wille bracelete 

not worth it: all th money i spend on designer shoes but what 2 do i have noniuns and they are the most comfortable one! and i dont regret any jewlery or custume jewlary i bought


----------



## Candice0985

doreenjoy said:


> Worth it:
> * Omega diamond & sapphire watch (photo attached);
> * diamond & sapphire ring (just bought it so I'm not bored with it yet);
> * My cheap Swarovski jewelry (fun for when I want some cheap bling, or when I don't think my good jewelry will be safe)
> * My Fope Flex bracelets (one each in white, rose, and yellow 18k gold -- photo attached. Fope is an underrated brand here on tPF)
> 
> Not worth it:
> * Concord watch (too sporty for my current tastes; I got bored with it quickly);
> * Lake Biwa pearls (truly gorgeous freshwater pearls from Lake Biwa, which is too polluted to produce pearls. I love them but pearl prices are in the basement now, and I paid like 1k for them)
> * A funky sterling charm bracelet with a ton of artisan-crafted hearts on it. It's cute but I prefer more classic styles, and this is more shabby chic...plus all those individual hearts added up to a much higher cost than it's worth to me.
> 
> 
> On the fence about:
> * My Hermes bangle bracelets. I have a ton of them, they weren't cheap, and they are a bit gaudy to me now.


i love your fope bracelet, do you mind if i ask how much it was?


----------



## doreenjoy

Candice0985 said:


> i love your fope bracelet, do you mind if i ask how much it was?


 
Not at all. I bought the Fope bracelets about 4 years ago. At the time, the retail price was ~3,000 USD each. I bought them from an Italian jewelry distributor for about 45% less. 

Since then they have increased in price dramatically. 

I recommend all Fope pieces, even at the current prices. They are solid gold and well-made. They have a few silver pieces that have rhodium mixed in with the silver to make it anti-tarnish (it's not a rhodium plating).


----------



## Stella1

*Totally worth it* -- my Rolexes, diamond studs, diamonds by the yard necklace, diamond hoop earrings, diamond Harry Winston Traffic right hand ring, Sydney Evan disc necklace

*Totally not worth it* -- my tennis bracelet (thought I would wear it everyday, but just not feeling it) and all Yurman pieces.


----------



## charl58

totally worth it - gold and morganite ring, Roberto coin tiny treasures scottie dog necklace,  Tiffany dbty necklace, Tiffany sterling silver color by the yard bracelet,  all of my David Yurman bracelets - love them. 


totally not worth it - David Yurman earrings (overpriced and uncomfortable), David Yurman rings, (one slightly dented and one stone popped out!)  

On the fence about my wedding set- Worth what I paid for it but would pick a different style at this point.


----------



## katkrack

My biggest 'not worth it' are the Heather Moore charms I bought a couple years ago. While they are cute, I way, way, way overpaid and would have been better off putting the money towards a diamonds by the yard necklace. The funny thing is, I never really wanted the charms but sort of talked myself into them because they were just starting to become popular. Expensive lesson


----------



## Splurgeface

chinkee21 said:


> May I ask why you prefer the Pandora over Trollbeads?
> 
> You ladies also welcome to post your comments, why do you prefer one over the other?


 
I find Trollbeads more expensive than Pandora and prefer the clean, classic, timeless look of Pandora.  Trollbeads, to me, feel like the cheaper silver bits I would buy from trendy craft fairs and markets in my teens.  I like the way Pandora pieces are all marked with ALE or Pandora whereas the Trollbeads are just marked as silver.  Some of the glass Trollbeads are not marked at all, and with so many one-of-a-kinds that started out as samples, there are literally thousands of different styles in circulation, and I prefer a limited collection to choose from.  I don't like to pay a high price for something that was originally just a sample, or effectively a second!  I do like the mystic and mythic look of Trollbeads but then I do find them a bit too chunky for my liking.  Pandora has a smaller and tidier look.

This isn't to say I don't like Trollbeads.  I was tempted for a long time and bought quite a few pieces.  But in the end I decided I'd rather spend my limited spare cash on just one brand and went to my original love - Pandora.  I do still admire Trollbeads on others but they're not for me.


----------



## FlipDiver

Worth it: My wedding set, Movado Amorosa watch w/diamonds, diamond cross necklace, and my newest aquamarine halo ring:

















Not worth it: Pretty much all my costume jewelry, which I usually buy on a whim. All my other watches.

On the fence: Chanel crystal double Cs earrings... a bit too flashy, and they're uncomfortable to wear when I talk on my cell phone


----------



## Bri 333

This is such a great thread. Came back to see all the additional posts since my last visit. Interesting to see that Yurman is still on the "not worth it" list. I did end up buying a ring and believe it or not, am looking casually for another one. Love it though and definitely have no regrets. Only own 2 Yurman pieces so maybe that is why. Not going to go crazy especially since I do agree it is overpriced. Glad to see everyone has their Rolex watches under the "worth it" list. Am working on getting one soon


----------



## love_miu

I like this thread! I'm trying to establish a whole new wardrobe for a more mature me (going into the 30s now, so time for investment instead of buy-and-throw pieces) and this thread is very inspiring...providing me with better ideas as to what accessories to invest in. I'm especially looking to purchase a premium designer watch in the next 2 years and it's interesting to see that many people have said their Rolexes and Cartiers are good investments. And I'm glad I had not fallen into the Chanel costume jewelry trap as it seems that many do not think them worth the price!

Anyway, a bit of my own (limited) input:

Worth it: My wedding ring from Charlotte Atelier (many people, even guys, tell me and DH that the pair is beautiful...I must say that it's designed to be ergonomic as well so you don't feel that you are wearing a ring!), my single diamond white gold necklace (wedding present from my mom), Gucci watch.

Not worth it: Hermes twilly and scarves (they seemed like a good idea, but who am I kidding...I don't live in four season climate where they can be put to good use and I still can't incorporate the twilly into my wardrobe...been trying to sell them but to no avail), Hermes bangles (a little mature in design and I'm constantly petrified of making new scratches on them...had since sold one and on the fence with the other), Hermes Kelly necklace (color too dark and looks overwhelming on my petite frame...no luck selling it either), all the costume jewelry I had ever bought since I was in high school.


----------



## lovely_bag

love_miu said:


> Not worth it: Hermes twilly and scarves (they seemed like a good idea, but who am I kidding...I don't live in four season climate where they can be put to good use and I still can't incorporate the twilly into my wardrobe..


I guess you were referring to a climate closser to the equator. good point!


----------



## darkangel07760

*Worth it:*
All of my Tiffany pieces, my wg Love bracelet, my Hidalgo enamel rings.

*Not worth it:*
My baby Trinity bracelet, any jewelry made from cheap metal and not genuine silver, gold, or platinum


----------



## McLoverly

Worth it: my diamond studs and watches

Not worth it: Gifts for exes, silver jewelry (I'm sensitive), lots of gemstone jewelry that rarely gets worn


----------



## ShopAddikt

I m just getting into nicer jewelry but so far:

Worth it- my tag, diamond tennis bracelet (really thin so i can wear alone or stack), pearl studs

Not worth it- fashion jewelry, anything with a heart (so over it) and anything under 14k gold although I do have quite a few silver pieces but sometimes you dont have a choice if it doesnt come in gold! 

*FlipDiver*, Gorgeous ring!!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

Worth it:  diamond ring, tennis bracelets, diamond studs

Not worth it:  silver Tiffany jewelry (I hate having to polish them all the time, you'd think they'd coat it or something for what we pay for it), Pandora collection (after I filled my bracelet, it was way too heavy to wear so it just sits there), all my other earrings (cause I'm too lazy to change my studs so I never wear them!)


----------



## katicuti

Worth it: my e ring and couple pieces of tacori iv jewelry,

Not worth it: any jewelry bought without thinking about it for a few days at least. The impulse purchases I've made or almost made can usually be duplicated better or cheaper somewhere else. The regret isn't worth the money or time reselling!


----------



## Roregirl

Bri 333 said:


> This is such a great thread. Came back to see all the additional posts since my last visit. Interesting to see that Yurman is still on the "not worth it" list. I did end up buying a ring and believe it or not, am looking casually for another one. Love it though and definitely have no regrets. Only own 2 Yurman pieces so maybe that is why. Not going to go crazy especially since I do agree it is overpriced. Glad to see everyone has their Rolex watches under the "worth it" list. Am working on getting one soon



I have David Yurman suite that I love and definitely think it is on my worth it list. But I have only that from DY as I too agree it is very highly priced


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Hokaplan said:


> Thought this could potentially be a fun thread!



Bumping this since it's really fun to read and was a great idea for a new thread!!!


----------



## eye candy

...everytime I see a very expensive piece I can't afford, I think all my jewelry is not worth it and I should have saved up for just that one piece.  But I'd probably regret purchasing that one piece anyway. 

That said, I have no regrets.  I buy what I can afford.  If I don't like a piece of jewelry, my mom or future children will inherit it.  I received a tennis bracelet from an ex.  My mom is enjoying it.  She wears it everyday.  My aunts want it from her.  lol


----------



## chicinthecity777

Great thread! 

Worth it: Rolex(can't take it off!), 37 ruby and diamond necklace(I don't wear it very often but whenever I do, I get people woo-ahh over it all the time.) Bulgari bzero1 ring in RG, 18k RG with diamond bracelet. 13 diamond snowflake pendant, Tiffany key pendant in RG, Hermes silver (they are expensive but hold up really well. Very little tarnish.) Hermes leather bracelets and clic clac bracelets. White pearl necklaces. Ruby and diamond cluster vintage ring. 

Not worth it: other designer costume jewellery. Especially Dior pieces. Discolouration appears after less than 5 wears! I don't buy them any more.


----------



## Gnomesy

Not worth it, for me, would be my trollbeads bracelet. I did manage to sell most of the beads on ebay for at least half what I paid, but that was still a loss of a few hundred dollars. I'd only worn the bracelet a few times anyways, since it seemed really out of place around here, more like a vacation bracelet?

Worth it would be almost everything else. I usually just buy costume jewellery since I lose so much stuff. I've rebought my fake pearl earrings about ten times.


----------



## alana40

*Worth it*  CC jumbo flap, LV shawls, WG Love Bracelet, LV diamonds watch, Bvlgari Zero1 ring in RG, Bvlgari Zero1 pendent in WG

So not worth it: many of my LV bags, pandora, T&Co beaded bracelet

i really want to buy second LOVE Bracelet in YG.. it is sooooo worth it


----------



## chicinthecity777

doreenjoy said:


> Not at all. I bought the Fope bracelets about 4 years ago. At the time, the retail price was ~3,000 USD each. I bought them from an Italian jewelry distributor for about 45% less.
> 
> Since then they have increased in price dramatically.
> 
> I recommend all Fope pieces, even at the current prices. They are solid gold and well-made. They have a few silver pieces that have rhodium mixed in with the silver to make it anti-tarnish (it's not a rhodium plating).



Totally with you on Fobe! I have the Flex'IT solo in RG and I adore it! Plan to add another in WG!


----------



## Blo0ondi

*worth it*: Bzero ring & bracelet, trinity collection, fray willie collection, my pearls, 5.6 ct tennis bracelet, chopard bracelet. 1 rolex, 1 ebel, i hermes kelly watch, 1 michele watch, 2 toyal watches, RSW, Tiffany key, & my non designer jewls >> that what i can think of right now 

*not worth it: * loewe bracelet and earings, some gifts i got!

this is a fun thread!


----------



## saligator

Most of my gold and platinum pieces are worth it.

Not worth it: Beads. Any and all beaded necklaces. Much of my silver. The gold/silver rings I have that are thin and stacking. I don't really wear tiny rings even stacked up together, so those were a waste of money. I realize now I am a sort of "single piece" person rather than a stacker. My pearls don't get much wear, either because I use lotion and sometimes perfume and that is bad for pearls.


----------



## Phillyfan

bumping my thread!


----------



## ek9977

Worth it: Most of my gold/platinum/diamond/pearl pieces and watches (Rolex, Zenith, GP, Franck Mueller).

Not worth it: AP watch, Chopard watch, silver/swarovski jewellery (gifts mainly).


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Worth it-all diamond jewelry, Tahitian pearls, mikimotos, tiffany gold charm bracelet, Hermes alligator CdC, all VCA, Rolex.
Not worth it- all David Yurman, Hermes farandole necklace.


----------



## tiffanystar

Interesting thread. In terms if what pieces actually get used.
Worth it-Pandora bracelet, Tiffany eternity ring

Not worth it-Links of London sweetie bracelet, Hermes H watch, Hermes clic clack bracelet (still love all these pieces though), all the costumes jewelry that I never wear.


----------



## HauteMama

Worth it: Diamond stud earrings; long YG necklace with three diamond pendant; 18" YG necklaace with circle pendant with one diamond; traditional YG bracelet (could accomodate charms, but I don't wear any on it yet); YG Gucci horsebit ring; WG aquamarine ring.

Not worth it: SS pieces (all of them, including Tiffany); costume (some of it looks nice, but I don't value it the way I should so I normally turn to non-costume pieces); anything gold plated because the chemistry of my skin wears away platings like acid.


----------



## Eva1991

Worth it: expensive jewllery and expensive accessories.
Not worth it: faux bijoux, expensive shoes and clothes.


----------



## tosh

This is fun!
Worth it:  All my Cartier pieces, my Rolex and my Shamballa bracelet
Not Worth It: My LV YG earrings


----------



## kohl_mascara

Worth it:  All my diamond and gold jewelry as well as my watches
Not worth it: My sterling silver pieces from Tous and Tiffany, costume jewelry from LV, Chanel, SF, etc., and my rose gold key from Tiffany.

I told my brother that he could pick through my Tiffany jewelry that I don't wear anymore to give to his gf LOL.  I am not a big fan of selling my jewelry so all my pieces just sit and slowly tarnish away in my jewelry box. . .


----------



## Phillyfan

Lucky brother! How come you don't like your rose gold key?


----------



## etk123

Worth it- Diamond bracelet, pendants and studs, ering, wedding bands, Rolexes, Michelles, pearl studs and station necklace, wg ball studs* and hoops, classic cocktail ring
Not worth it- Branded silver (Yurman, Tiffany), 1.2ct pave hoops, Tag Heuer, LV costume stuff, ALL jewelry from jewelry home parties, diamond 'journey' pendant
*I recently lost one and had to buy a new pair immediately, I was devastated!

Fun thread, good info!


----------



## Phillyfan

bump!


----------



## lara0112

worth it: Cartier YG love cuff (love that I can take it off), rolex, cartier tank solo, bvlgari ring, tiffany YG key pendant, h stern wedding ring

not worth it: first wedding ring I bought because I should have spent the money on something less flashy and less expensive. cartier trinity ring - sold it because it is just not me.


----------



## Splurgeface

At the moment I am feeling this way ...

Worth it - Trollbeads, Pandora, Vintage silver and gold items with precious / semi-precious stones.

Not worth it - all the costume jewellery I have ever bought (its all up on ebay to fund more purchases ha ha), hasty online buys when I got over-obsessed about owning a certain piece and then didn't love it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## I love them all

Love this thread.

Worth it- 4 Gucci watches, 3 Versace watches, 2 Valentino watches, White J12 with diamond markers, Black J12 with diamond markers, Rado diamond watch, Burberry watch(so cute), E/ring, Diamond wedding & eternity bands W/G, 3 diamond & sapphire ringsW/G, Y/G & diamond modern wedding set, Mikimoto diamond ring,Large dome shaped diamond dress ring W/G over 3.5 tcw, W/G yellow diamond centre with  white diamond halo & white diamond band, Assorted other diamond dress rings. I am a little obsessed with diamonds as it is my birthstone (lucky me). 4 diamond tennis bracelets, Diamond stud errings (3 pairs), Tahitian pearl & diamond earrings W/G, Pandora.

Not worth it- cheap silver jewellery, cheap fashion watches & jewllery &  impulse buys that I had to have at the time & then regretted after & end up giving away (even though they are W/G with diamonds & other stones) I just can't help myself sometimes. It's a good thing I have such an understanding & wonderful hubby.


----------



## TheKoiPolloi

Love this thread!

Worth It:
Mid-century modern sterling pieces that broke the bank a little; one of a kind artisan and old sterling pieces. Larger costume pieces, like "Silver Spoons" necklace.

Not Worth It:
Most things I didn't wait a couple of days to buy. I get so enthused about having "an example of x"; impulse purchases are not my friend. Styles that are highly on trend but really don't fit my aesthetic. Tiny and dainty pieces. Anything rhodium plated. A sterling charm bracelet I put together in a very artificial way and later took completely apart and sold off bit by bit. A couple of my Trollbeads...so easy to get carried away once you're looking at the trays. 

Fortunately I have a membership in a highly active consignment shop, so I keep things moving out of the jewelry box regularly!


----------



## dolcerosa

Wow, I was interested in a pair of earrings from Tiffany's but now I'm not sure.  So many of you have Tiffany silver as not worth it!


----------



## Jujuma

Hokaplan said:
			
		

> Thought this could potentially be a fun thread!
> On this snowy day, I did inventory in my safe.
> This is how I feel right now!
> 
> worth it - my halo reset of 1.25 e-ring, 3 rolex, white plain J12, ballon bleu, WG Love bangle
> 
> not worth it - RG Love cuff - I wanted this so much but don't think it was worth the price, kind of plain and not the most comfortable
> 
> on the fence - black J12 with diamond markers - can't believe I actually wrote that! But it was very expensive and I love my other watches more!



Just started reading this thread and totally agree about J12. I have the black J12 wo diamonds. I was glad to read you felt that way about the diamonds cuz I was thinking the diamonds might have made me like mine. Now I feel like I would of spent a little more to feel the same. Plus I never get compliments on it, I know that shouldn't matter, but it does! Can't wait to see what else I learn! Maybe this thread will save me money! Great thread!


----------



## Jujuma

lulup said:
			
		

> Great thread Hokaplan!
> 
> Worth it:  My wedding set, platinum pieces, diamond earrings, White J12 with diamond markers, Plain Black J12, midsize Rolex datejust, Cartier tank francaise and my south sea pearl necklaces.
> 
> Not Worth it:  Pink Concord LaScala with diamond bezel and numbers (I went crazy and bought the s/s bracelet which was a total waste), Chopard Happy Sport with 7 diamonds (I only wear it once a year), Ladies Rolex Yachtmaster (should have gotten the midsize), Hermes braclelets, Tiffany silver, and several eternity bands that I don't wear anymore.  This list makes me feel pretty bad.



Sorry. But reading this whole thread today and so far your not worth it's seem so worth it!!! You should be happy with that Happy more than once a year!


----------



## Jujuma

Padparadscha said:
			
		

> Worth it
> Rolex Daytona in Everose Gold - my big splurge I've been wearing everyday
> Cartier love bangle
> Cartier balloon bleu YG w /diamonds
> Diamond studs
> Pandora charms in silver - inexpensive and fun... I had mine all plated in Rose gold to match my watch
> Tiffany gold necklaces
> 
> Not worth it
> David Yurman silver and diamond rings, bracelets etc - they tarnish and feels more like costume jewelry
> VCA Alhambra necklace - worn only a couple of times



Was it expensive to have your Pandora done in rosegold? How many pieces did you do?


----------



## Cheetokisses

Worth it: My sterling silver *Tiffany and Co.* jewelry. Yes, I said it. Sterling silver. I just  have a special place in my heart for Tiffany and Co.  Plus it's not everyday that a girl receives jewelry from Tiffany's. It's always during special occasions which honestly just makes me love my pieces even more. Anyway, I also suggest the "Lorraine Chain" It's the infamous Lisa Taubes 5 ft. link chain. It just goes well with just about everything. 

Not worth it: My Chanel stud earrings. I spent well over $200 on them and i regret it all the time because they are not even real stirling silver earrings. What a waste of money.  Plus I have lost 2 of the swarovski crystals on one of the earrings. Okay enough ranting. Sorry. lol


----------



## Monica

Fun thread!!!

Worth it: Cartier tank watch, Rolex watch, all diamond and WG jewelry, Ann Demeulemeester silver necklace, one particular Chanel costume necklace, Philippe Audibert cuff, all my pearls, all my earrings (don't have much lol), my Trollbeads, my Morganne Bello rings, one of my 2 enormous cocktail rings

Not worth it:
A part of my Chanel costume jewelry as it seems too flashy now, a too big silver cuff, too much Trollbeads (why on earth do I own that many beads and 3 bracelets?) , one of my 2 enormous cocktail rings as 1 would have been enough, too much WG rings (glad I traded some in too buy my solitaire


----------



## Jesssh

Worth it: John Atencio gold cross pendant, pearl & diamond stud earrings, ALL watches (except one two-toned), omega (still love it), all freshwater pearl and red coral strands that I can mix and match and twist into a choker, big silver nugget necklace on a black leather strap (makes a statement and goes with everything), gold hoop earrings (always look cool), silver and green citrine pendant, a little silver abstract horseshoe pendant that someone gave me and goes with everything

Not worth it: Anything with a diamond (can't relate, sorry), any two-toned or tri-toned metals (my left brain can't handle it), omega slide (too fancy and has diamonds), pins (any and all)


----------



## Candice0985

Jesssh said:


> Worth it: John Atencio gold cross pendant, pearl & diamond stud earrings, ALL watches (except one two-toned), omega (still love it), all freshwater pearl and red coral strands that I can mix and match and twist into a choker, big silver nugget necklace on a black leather strap (makes a statement and goes with everything), gold hoop earrings (always look cool), silver and green citrine pendant, a little silver abstract horseshoe pendant that someone gave me and goes with everything
> 
> Not worth it: Anything with a diamond (can't relate, sorry), any two-toned or tri-toned metals (my left brain can't handle it), omega slide (too fancy and has diamonds), pins (any and all)


that's okay you can send me all your diamond pieces....I can appreciate them for you hehe


----------



## ruby1234

Worth it: 
  Midsize Rolex (not allergic to RG), Lucien Piccard automatic Ceramic watches (not allergic to ceramic)
  Quality diamonds and precious colored gemstones (always appreciate in time).
  Diamond studs, bracelets; Jewelry with Platinum setting
  LV limited edition bags 

  Not worth it:
  All quartz watches (tons of those with dead batteries)
  Lower quality diamonds and colored gemstones (bad investment)
  Necklaces; Jewelry with 14k, 18k WG or YG setting (allergic)
Prada bags (they go out of fashion too fast and the soft leather wore out quickly)

  On the Fence:
  18k White Gold Chopard happy diamonds watch (I love the watch and I get tons of compliments but I can only wear it for a couple of hours before I get a big rash. I seldom wear it now)


----------



## niev

Worth it: all of my Tiffany gold & platinum pieces, Cartier watch, jade necklace, diamond studs

Not worth it: anything I have that tarnishes, anything costume


----------



## gabz

i look at it worth as being determined by cost per wear: i have worn some of my costume pieces more then some of my real pieces!


----------



## LeeMiller

gabz said:
			
		

> i look at it worth as being determined by cost per wear: i have worn some of my costume pieces more then some of my real pieces!



I agree!

I've worn some costume pieces alot - my Hermes CDC, a pair of LV sweet monogram earrings and a Chanel pearl necklace.  But I try to limit costume purchases just because I'd rather save for real pieces.  

Worth it - pearl studs, very easy to wear, cartier ballon bleu s/s, my Tiffany diamond pieces - all of them lol, the designs are awesome, a couple of Chanel bags, Tiffany silver - I used to wear it alot and will save it for my daughter, Hermes medor watch although I need to get it repaired. 

Not worth it - any handbag over $2,500, colored stones that are probably treated, heavy gold earrings, ex boyfriend jewelry lol, some over the top 22k pieces that I never wear, other Hermes Kelly dog bracelet - expensive and not really my style, honestly I'm not so into my yellow gold pieces but they will sell for good $$$

I guess my style is evolving and frankly now I have fancier items than before so some other things get less love.


----------



## veroliz

Worth it: 
My e-ring and wedding band
Diamond studs
Diamond cross pendant and necklace
Rolex Lady datejust
Cartier Roadster
Diamond hoops
Pandora bracelet (wear it every day)
And definitely my YG mop VCA 10 motif necklace and earrings... Planning to get more!!

Not worth it:
several sets of earrings and necklace in yg and sapphires/diamond, rubies/diamonds, emerald/diamonds... I never wear them!
All silver jewelry (Tiffany, Tomas Sabo, Tous) except for my Pandora bracelet...


----------



## sjunky13

I will update
Worth it : All of my VCA pieces. I love them. My Cartier Love bracelet and large hoops. Cartier trinity. Gucci 18k gold hoops. Diamond and 18YG bangle, 18K gold bangles from Roberto Coin . Grandmothers jewelry&#9829;, Ering and band. Smokey topaz , diamond and YG ring. 

Not worth it : Mikimoto pearls in motion. These were on my worth it list last time, but I only have worn them once. Still my Chanel black J12, never wear. All of my gemstone and diamond rings. I have about a dozen. I love them, but never ever wear them. Ippolita jewelry. I still have things unloved. Last david Yurman bracelet that I tossed in a drawer. I wayyy overpaid and wore it 2 times! 
I wish I could sell all unworn things and get more VCA or Cartier!


----------



## kath2

Worth it: handmade pieces, mostly silver, that mark special occasions, including the set of bangles that i wear every day, and pendants from my favorite etsy artists--not costly, but unique.

Not worth it: all the designer stuff (Tiffany, Yurman) I bought in my 20s; we tend to care more about "labels" when we're younger, but then outgrow it; also, anything trendy, because trendy stuff becomes dated and goes to the bottom of the jewelry box (remember those "journey" diamond pendants from the 90s? or diamond cutting from the 70s)...

I need to purge my jewelry box!


----------



## MsCandice

*Only recently started buying real jewelry although I have always loved it, so fortunately no regrets so far. And I still enjoy my costume pieces.*

_Worth It: _
My diamond tennis bracelet, YG Love Bangle, diamond studs
*
Not worth it: *
N/A and hoping I can keep it that way 

ETA a stupid pair of Chanel earrings I bought for $300. I was carrying them in my palm closed and when I looked they had become disassembled. They had a little dangly charm. I'm not saying carrying them in my hand  was the best choice but the earrings became disassembled just because of that?  "Luckily"I was able to put them back together I put them away in my purse. Later that night there was only one in my bag. Guess it wasn't meant to be,fortunately I had already fallen out of love with them when I saw the lack of craftsmanship.  So I'm not too upset about losing it, I didn't see them lasting. 


*On the fence:*
My second Chanel pearl necklace. Did I really need two? My other one was already two layers.  But the second one does double as a belt. Plus whenever I wear them I feel so very Chanel.


----------



## benchwarmer

worth it: all my gold, pearls, diamonds, sapphire, and semi-precious jewelery, I really wear everything I have pretty regularly except...

not worth it: an antique Victorian 14k gold and pearl brooch I bought after reading a Victorian novel lol and was craving something from that time period.   I wore it 2 or 3 times and don't plan on wearing it again.   Years ago I was on a 14k and cz kick.   I spent a lot of money on that stuff and wore it for a couple of years.   I gave most of it away but still have 4 things left that I entertain trading in for the gold value.


----------



## treasured

Worth it:
 VCA Alhambra jewelry, Tiffany etoile pieces(very wearable day/night), 
Tiffany DBTY necklace,Tiffany atlas diamond WG earrings, bracelet,
Diamond studs, solitaire necklace,diamond eternity ring,diamond tennis bracelet
Elizabeth Locke gold and gem pieces-very expensive but I bought from eBay
Hermes farandole sterling necklace 160 cm(I know someone had this on not worth it- can wear it a million ways, doesn't tarnish)
basic YG and WG bangle set and earrings,can wear forever

 Not worth it:
Small 14k gold or small gold and gem jewelry, 
big gem rings or overly blinged diamond pieces. I don't get enough wear to justify the cost
All my sterling silver including Yurman. I just don't get around to cleaning it!


----------



## BreadnGem

Worth it: all my yg jewelry and the more substantial 18k pieces.

Not worth it: all those dainty 14k And below pieces that I used to wear when I was younger and now find are too tiny. In fact, I just sold a bunch of these recently.


----------



## specme

Worth it - stainless / gold Rolex oyster with diamond bezel and dial ( gift from parents for 30th bday almost 12 years ago )
           - diamond tennis bracelet from hubby
           - .40 CTW diamond studs ( handed down to daughter when I got my 1 CTW diamond studs )
            -1.00 CTW diamond studs .
            - new upgraded wedding set ( 1.30 ct solitaire and total of over 5 CTW of diamonds on the er band and wedding band - custom made for me !)
           - Cartier yg love ring ( replacing my .80 ctw past,present future ring.

The only not worth it are my 2 James Avery silver charm bracelets . The only reason they're not worth it is bc I don't wearbthem anymore. But the sentimental value is priceless .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dear Treasured, that was probably me..(reference to the Hermes necklace)..but it is not the necklace's fault. It is my fault for being so short and for not feeling comfortable with it....I know other's who wear it and look so chic.


Quote: "VCA Alhambra jewelry, Tiffany etoile pieces(very wearable day/night), 
Tiffany DBTY necklace,Tiffany atlas diamond WG earrings, bracelet,
Diamond studs, solitaire necklace,diamond eternity ring,diamond tennis bracelet
Elizabeth Locke gold and gem pieces-very expensive but I bought from eBay
Hermes farandole sterling necklace 160 cm(I know someone had this on not worth it- can wear it a million ways, doesn't tarnish)
basic YG and WG bangle set and earrings,can wear forever

Not worth it:
Small 14k gold or small gold and gem jewelry, 
big gem rings or overly blinged diamond pieces. I don't get enough wear to justify the cost
All my sterling silver including Yurman. I just don't get around to cleaning it![/QUOTE]


----------



## treasured

I'm a shortie too-I'm 5'3" so close to the length of the 160cm necklace LOL!
I can't wear it single length, it would look ridulous on me. I like to double or triple it, wear the toggle in back, front, lariat style etc. I like to have options. The best part for me is the tarnish factor. I have a few Tiffany and Yurman pieces I never wear because I just don't polish them.
My real difficulty is there are TOO many things I like!!!


----------



## merekat703

Worth it to ME:
Diamond tennis bracelet
Diamond Journey necklace
Michele Watch
Pink Sapphire ring
W/E ring set
Tiffany silver/gold

Not Worth it to ME:
Tiffany dbty
Department store watches ie fossil, Timex etc
Pearls
Silver or Gold plated items
earrings in general


----------



## foxgal

Wow, fascinating thread! Makes me thankful I've never invested in any Yurman! 

I'm going by costs per wear - a mix of value and the enjoyment I get out of wearing them: 

SO Worth it - Jamie Joseph prehnite ring, Tiffany somerset mesh ring, Cartier trinity ring, Pandora gold bracelet and charms, Alexis Bittar earrings, and some cheap stuff like cocktail rings and fake pearls studs I wear tons!

Not - dainty gold necklaces and ring bought on impulse because I thought they were a good "deal"...should sell them all with gold at a high price!


----------



## cherishlee

Candice0985 said:


> that's okay you can send me all your diamond pieces....I can appreciate them for you hehe


or to me ~~~ lol


----------



## doreenjoy

My original post: 


doreenjoy said:


> Worth it:
> * Omega diamond & sapphire watch (photo attached);
> * diamond & sapphire ring (just bought it so I'm not bored with it yet);
> * My cheap Swarovski jewelry (fun for when I want some cheap bling, or when I don't think my good jewelry will be safe)
> * My Fope Flex bracelets (one each in white, rose, and yellow 18k gold -- photo attached. Fope is an underrated brand here on tPF)
> 
> Not worth it:
> * Concord watch (too sporty for my current tastes; I got bored with it quickly);
> * Lake Biwa pearls (truly gorgeous freshwater pearls from Lake Biwa, which is too polluted to produce pearls. I love them but pearl prices are in the basement now, and I paid like 1k for them)
> * A funky sterling charm bracelet with a ton of artisan-crafted hearts on it. It's cute but I prefer more classic styles, and this is more shabby chic...plus all those individual hearts added up to a much higher cost than it's worth to me.
> 
> 
> On the fence about:
> * My Hermes bangle bracelets. I have a ton of them, they weren't cheap, and they are a bit gaudy to me now.


 
Updating my previous post from over a year ago: 

Worth it: 
* Omega diamond & sapphire watch -- UPDATE: still worth it;
* diamond & sapphire ring -- UPDATE: I'm not as fond as the setting as I originally was; it's a bit Edwardian in flavor which isn't my thing. I've put it in safe deposit to see if absence makes my heart grow fonder;
* My Fope Flex bracelets (one each in white, rose, and yellow 18k gold  -- UPDATE: Still *so* worth it


UPDATE: ADDED THESE TO THE "worth it" list: 
* My Baum et Mercier watch -- great for when I need a "no bling" watch, and I got it for a great price;
* My diamond solitaire in a Marc Morrell setting (I paid top dollar for a triple Excellent VS1 F color stone and I'm glad I went for that quality of stone versus a larger stone)
* Small 1/2" diamond hoop earrings -- classics that go with everything
* Pearl studs -- classics that go with everything
* 1" diameter circle pendant with a diamond -- classic but still modern. 
* Diamond stud earrings -- only .55 ct tw but they are easy to wear for every day. 


Not worth it: 
* Concord watch (too sporty for my current tastes; I got bored with it quickly) -- UPDATE: I've sold this watch.
* Lake Biwa pearls (truly gorgeous freshwater pearls from Lake Biwa, which is too polluted to produce pearls. I love them but pearl prices are in the basement now, and I paid like 1k for them)
* A funky sterling charm bracelet with a ton of artisan-crafted hearts on it. It's cute but I prefer more classic styles, and this is more shabby chic...plus all those individual hearts added up to a much higher cost than it's worth to me. -- UPDATE: Still Not worth it. Wish I could sell it. 


 * MOVED TO 'Not Worth It' -- My cheap Swarovski jewelry (fun for when I want some cheap bling, or when I don't think my good jewelry will be safe) 
* MOVED TO 'Not Worth It' -- My Hermes bangle bracelets. I have a ton of them, they weren't cheap, and they are a bit gaudy to me now. I have sold many and the last 3 are up for sale now.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Vintage Leather said:


> Thanks for starting up this thread.  It's been fun going through my list (and deciding what is on the chopping block.
> 
> Worth it:
> Tiffany Elsa Peretti, Frank Gehry pieces - DBTY is just simple and classic (plus, they still tend to those pieces) while the sterling is organic enough to fit with my style and not scream "she has expensive taste"
> Antique watches - 1910-1975 gold watches.  Classic styles, simple look.  I have a pendant, two cocktail, and two wrist watches (3of these watches were inherited - CPW is in the pennies!)
> Some Kieselstein Cord - I went overboard, and I do have several regrets pieces.  But my animal earrings always make me smile.
> Costume jewelry - especially brooches and statement pieces.  A good way to add a bit of sparkle wout the high price tag.
> 
> 
> Not Worth It:
> A lot of other Tiffany silver - it seemed like a good idea at the time
> Modern watches - I think the styles are too busy or bulky.  I never remember batteries or to change out the bands.  More work than I am willing to put in to it
> Heavy earrings - I loved the designs, but I don't want to rip out my earlobes.  Includes Yurman pieces, John Hardy, anything with an omega back that isn't a clip.
> Logo jewelry - it's nice if you are trying to be an updated Minnie Pearl
> Costume jewelry - there is such a thing as too much.



Somehow, cleaning out the jewelry box has taken a lot more time than I thought when I initially made this list...  But, my opinion and taste has evolved.

Worth It:
Tiffany Elsa Peretti, Frank Gehry pieces - I still love DBTY, Starfish, the Infinity Cross, Orchid and Fish.  A lot of the overproduced pieces irritate me, however.
Antique watches - 1910-1975 gold watches.  Classic styles, simple look.  I have a pendant, two cocktail, and two wrist watches (3of these watches were inherited - CPW is in the pennies!)
Costume jewelry - I love the striking French statement pieces.  Big bold necklaces and earrings.  But a lot of the other stuff is just overwhelming


Not Worth It:
A lot of branded trendy silver - Tiffany, John Hardy, David Yurman, Konstantino, Kieselstein Cord.... it seemed like a good idea at the time.  But I should have stopped after a piece
Modern watches - I have one "beater" watch, and it is a solid daily piece.  However, I have a lot more than one watch, and I still haven't remembered those darn batteries and bands.  More work than I am willing to put in to it
Heavy earrings - Hello ripped earlobes!  I've converted several pieces to clips.
Logo jewelry - thankfully, I've managed to give away or sell what I once had.
Costume jewelry - there is such a thing as too much. I've hit that point.


I have a lot more "stuff" to get rid of before I really finish off weeding through my jewelry.  So, in 6mo to a year, I'll clean out more and have even more "Not Worth It" items.  
I have learned that "One thing is good, two is not better.  Three negates any good from the One Thing"


----------



## flash4ever

Worth it:  Both my rolexs love them. My diamond and platinum rings. My pearls, and my yellow gold and white gold bracelet. All my yellow gold rings. Still love yellow gold glad I didnt get rid of all of it. Last but not least I love all 3 Michele watches Ive purchased.     Cant think of much that was not worth it except some earrings Ive purchased I dont wear earrings too much. Nice thread.


----------



## gabz

i have found all my pieces really to be worth it from costume to fine jewellery. i feel like i have worn and enjoyed everything at some point. i do go through phases where i wont wear something for awhile but then i might pull it out again a couple yrs later


----------



## bagaholic1

Worth it: diamond studs, diamond small hoops, diamond cross pendant necklace. Hermes silver nautical bracelet and matching ring.
On the fence about $7,000 gold Pandora bracelet
Not worth it: Tiffany silver rings. Yellow gold


----------



## bagaholic1

bagaholic1 said:
			
		

> Worth it: diamond studs, diamond small hoops, diamond cross pendant necklace. Hermes silver nautical bracelet and matching ring.
> On the fence about $7,000 gold Pandora bracelet
> Not worth it: Tiffany silver rings.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Not worth it:

Any and all jewelry sold by unctuous, heavily toupeed old men on cable shopping who describe it as the sort of thing Jackie Kennedy/Princess Di/Barbara Bush would have worn
5 of the 135 pair of dangling earrings Ive purchased at hippie fairs
Anything overpriced, from an antique store, and described as Victorian Greek revival 

Worth it:

The cat-faced Christmas earrings
The matching jingle-bell necklace
The giant cat-faced watch I bought for $1 at Shopko 17 years ago and is still ticking, although I had to buy a new band for it on ebay
129 pair of the 135 dangling earrings Ive purchased at hippie fairs, I remain undecided about one pair
Anything and everything with cubic zirconium
Any jewelry that can be described with the words giant parrot and rhinestones
Any jewelry that works well with work boots or moccasins

Undecided:

The giant rhinestone-studded tiger broach to be worn draped around the shoulder


----------



## alessia70

worth it: 
-rolex
-engagement ring
-diamond studs
-tiffany&co dbty necklaces

not worth it: 
 - diamond hoop earrings (in general i love them, but this particular one i have was overpriced and set in 14k gold and the diamonds werent set nicely, you saw more of the metal prongs...)
- all my chanel costume jewelry! so overpriced and the faux pearls eventually look cheap cuz the plastic layer wears off.
- my tiny ruby (superb ruby stone) ring. i like it, but since the ruby itself was of very good quality it was very expensive, but it was tiny (.5 ct), and i never wear it..


----------



## Junkenpo

*Worth it*: T&Co open heart 18k yg earrings (hearts collection, not elsa peretti), matching 18k yg heart/sterling bangle, .25ctw 18k wg diamonds from blue nile, yg/onyx vingtage alhambra 5 motif bracelet & 3 sweet bracelets, hermes 120 farandole sterling necklace, an 18k wg/yg cherry blossom pendant from a mall store.. I always get compliments on it, more than any other necklace i have. 

Not worth it:  This is jewelry that cost-per-wear is not low enough yet because i don't love it enough to put it into every day rotation.  This is my other sterling tiffany pieces, my 18k hermes childrens bracelet, the 18k tiffany snake ring I bought to replace the platinum one i lost (i've never even worn it outside), hermes sterling cartouche bangle, And all the stuff I've stopped wearing... all the lightweight 14k gold and sterling pieces i bought in my early to mid twenties.


----------



## elledean82

Worth it:  my engagement ring, pandora, fossil rose gold watch, swirl initial necklace from etsy, Tiffany 10 mm ball studs

Not worth it:  the small fortune I spent on crappy Jewelmint pieces that I never ever wear


----------



## Blyen

worth it:white gold thumb ring,wedding band
not worth it:my ering upgrade,my sapphire alternative wedding set and pretty much everything else;I'd rather have the money in the bank right now.


----------



## bags and bijoux

I have been having a clear out of my jewellery pieces.

The things I'm keeping I feel are worth it everything else is going.

I'm keeping my gold pendants, silver necklace I purchased from Folksy, silver bangle, silver bracelet and silver bracelet with blue lace agate. Tissot watch which I got for my 25th.

Costume jewellery and semi precious stone jewellery is out.

I have too much jewellery so I am not buying anymore. Although I would replace my silver bangle/bracelets with a plain white gold bangle.


----------



## niry84

Worth it: custom Made jewelery..Rolex..wedding rings..DBTY..
Not worth it: pearls..silver..gold 14k..Pandora..trollbeads..charms..even if i have tones of charms bracelets and summer bracelets..they do not worth it!!..they are funny and they can stack with every outfit.....But they are a waste of money 

SAVE SAVE SAVE!!


----------



## hvictoriak

This is such a great thread -- I loved reading everyone's responses!

For me...
Totally worth it - Pandora ring stack (I wear it every day and it was a v-day present from my SO); real pearl studs; Michael Kors tortoise watch; most of my Yurman & Tiffany pieces (I have had some for years and they have never visibly tarnished, so cleaning them isn't a big deal- but I totally see how it would be annoying if you have to clean them all the time)

North worth it - bubble necklaces - I loved them last year but now they are everywhere and I feel silly having paid so much money for a real one; Tiffany link bracelet (doesn't fit my tiny wrists); costume jewelry I bought on etsy - it feels cheap and its not really my taste; any and all bangle bracelets (they slip off my wrist and make a lot of noise when they bang against things)


----------



## UKUSLady

Worth it:  Omega Constellation with diamond bezel, 3ct diamond tennis bracelet, 1ct diamond earrings.

Not worth it:  my Pandora jewelry collection.  I kinda regret spending over $2,000 on charms, beads etc and several silver rings.   I wear them though.


----------



## wintersong

*worth it: *
platinum/diamond/gold tiffany pieces, 0.5 ctw diamond studs, SOME branded silver

*on the fence*:

my pandora bracelet and tiffany silver bracelets. they're both lovely pieces but i rarely wear them, and to have spent ~$500+ on silver seems a bit... silly.

*not worth it*:
COSTUME JEWELRY. the surplus of "cute" inexpensive pieces that i have could probably add up to a LOT.


----------



## redskynight

For me, I would say that the pandora stuff wasn't worth it, I wasted a lot of money on it and ended up selling it bead by bead because I didn't really wear it.. worth it would be the vintage costume jewellery I have. A lot less money and I actually use it!


----------



## advokaitplm

katkrack said:


> My biggest 'not worth it' are the Heather Moore charms I bought a couple years ago. While they are cute, I way, way, way overpaid and would have been better off putting the money towards a diamonds by the yard necklace. The funny thing is, I never really wanted the charms but sort of talked myself into them because they were just starting to become popular. Expensive lesson


I'm glad someone else feels the same way I do-- I was in love with them bought my first charm and have never worn it. Complete waste of money. Although I am sorry it was so expensive of a lesson for you and I both. :/


----------



## advokaitplm

Worth it:
-diamond horseshoe necklace my mom gave to me on my 16th birthday
-diamond earrings
-Slane prasiolite ring 
-Rebecca Lankford necklace, I only stopped wearing it because I ruined the pearl on it
-Tiffany EP Bean necklace
-10k WG ball studs I bought at walmart for $10, perfect for the cartilage and second piercings
-Brahmin Bag I use daily

Not worth it:
-Heather Moore
-Custom Jewelry
-Outfit Specific Jewelry
-Solid gold shark tooth that I loved at the time and thought was super edgy-- now it's just childish looking IMO


----------



## No Cute

Worth it: Metalsmith ring and earrings.  Tiffany 1837 circle pendant.  I wear these three pieces daily.

Not worth it: most of my necklaces that I never wear.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Totally worth it: my rolex, diamond and 6 ruby cluster WG ring. My Hermes silver pieces. Diamond pendants, rose gold and diamond bracelet. Bvlgari B zero ring in RG.

Not worth it: Most of the costume jewellery pieces I bought from Dior, Celine etc. They don't hold up very well.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Worth it:  All rolex watches, cartier watches, 24 carat gold sets, necklace, bracelet and earrings, diamond e-ring, diamond upgrade (really just another ring), Tiffany gemstone jewelry, Tiffany gold pieces which I never wear any more, but loved and wore tons when it was the best I could afford, and now I can pass to my daughter, LV fun inclusion ring (feels fabulous, lighthearted and fun), plastic Hello Kitty statement rings

Not worth it:  Tiffany silver (but I did wear it a lot when I was younger), a few miscellaneous statement pieces, even though not expensive, not worth it b/c I never wear it.  (Designer bags - how many can you use at one time??!)


----------



## Theren

Worth it: my e-ring and wedding band (hubby bought me), The beautiful diamond watch and bracelet set my husband gave me for our wedding, my beautiful mikimoto pearls (I got from my aunt and uncle for my sweet 16), all the jewelry passed down from my grandmother, My 14k WG Garnet ring I had made for my 21st bday, All my ruby and diamond rings, my ombre pink sapphire pendant (I bought about 6 yrs ago before ombre was popular), my diamond bracelet and My diamond studs from a local jeweler in Atlanta.

Not worth it: My Tiffany's initial "K" necklace my sister gave to us as a bridesmaid gift. Its beautiful but I rarely wear it, all the costume jewelry I bought through out the years that has already broke or I never wear... 

not sure about: My green diamond ring (Its very small and I think ive worn in 4 or 5 times in the past 4-5 years),


ryu_chan said:


> Worth it: Datejust, Diamond studs.
> 
> Not worth it: Hermes H hour watch (definitely a mistake). I have more regrets in non jewelry items: my once too many B-bag collection, and the Louboutins that I do not wear
> 
> My Black J12 is in a special category. I absolutely love it, and wear it all the time. Not sure if I would say it was worth the price though...


 
What size loubs lol! Always up for expanding my collection!


----------



## phillj12

Worth it- e-ring and diamond eternity w-band, small Cartier tank franchise with MOP face, diamond hoops (wear daily), DY bangles in varying sizes- wear them all the time stacked with various other bracelets. Or individually on really casual days (I know others don't like them, but they have been my mainstays), white Hermes clic clac( haven't had more than a few months but love it for a pop of color), diamond pendants, white costume Michael Kors watch with faux diamond dial (my summer watch)

Not worth it- costumey necklaces that I never seem to wear, Tiffany mesh ring, DY heart locket (wore a ton when my DH gave it to me years ago, but just not into it anymore), LV Galliera PM (wore about 6 times in 3 years-sits in its dust bag, just isn't "me").


----------



## catsinthebag

Worth it (to me): E-ring and wedding band, diamond stud earrings that belonged to my grandmother (no cost to me, but worth every bit of harassing I had to do to my parents to get them to send them to me!). DY quattrefoil pendant (worn almost every day for the last five years, so cost-per-wear is really low). Michele CSX 36 watch -- I get bored easily, so the interchangeable bands make me feel like a get a new watch every time I change it up. Hermes Cape Cod double tour watch -- much used and classic. 

Worth it, but maybe not quite as much: lots of the bracelets I own -- love them all, but I'm not a layering type, so each one doesn't get worn much. Hermes Farandole 120 necklace: a very meaningful gift from DH, but it's heavy so I don't wear it nearly as often as I could, or should. Lots of stuff that I love but seldom wear, like my grey pearl necklace and a 4 carat green tourmaline ring.

Not worth it: Links of London silver charm bracelet with L of L and Tiffany silver charms. It was fun to put together, but I almost never wear it. A Mars and Valentine cocktail ring that is so huge it feels like a dinner platter on my hand. Also, lots of the impulse costume earrings I bought when I was in my 20s.

I find it interesting that people find David Yurman and other silver jewelery to be not worth it -- on resale, I totally understand, but I have three Yurman pieces and love them and wear them all: the quattrefoil necklace, a silver and gold crossover bracelet, and a blue topaz ring that is a color that just sings to me and gets compliments every time I wear it. I guess "worth it" to me has more to do with how much I love and wear an item as opposed to the monetary or resale value.


----------



## catsinthebag

Also wanted to add to the Not Worth It category: Alex and Ani bracelets, the few pieces of Chanel costume jewelery I own, costume jewelery from J. Crew and Banana Republic. Cute stuff, but the money would have been better spent elsewhere!


----------



## advokaitplm

catsinthebag said:
			
		

> Worth it (to me): E-ring and wedding band, diamond stud earrings that belonged to my grandmother (no cost to me, but worth every bit of harassing I had to do to my parents to get them to send them to me!). DY quattrefoil pendant (worn almost every day for the last five years, so cost-per-wear is really low). Michele CSX 36 watch -- I get bored easily, so the interchangeable bands make me feel like a get a new watch every time I change it up. Hermes Cape Cod double tour watch -- much used and classic.
> 
> Worth it, but maybe not quite as much: lots of the bracelets I own -- love them all, but I'm not a layering type, so each one doesn't get worn much. Hermes Farandole 120 necklace: a very meaningful gift from DH, but it's heavy so I don't wear it nearly as often as I could, or should. Lots of stuff that I love but seldom wear, like my grey pearl necklace and a 4 carat green tourmaline ring.
> 
> Not worth it: Links of London silver charm bracelet with L of L and Tiffany silver charms. It was fun to put together, but I almost never wear it. A Mars and Valentine cocktail ring that is so huge it feels like a dinner platter on my hand. Also, lots of the impulse costume earrings I bought when I was in my 20s.
> 
> I find it interesting that people find David Yurman and other silver jewelery to be not worth it -- on resale, I totally understand, but I have three Yurman pieces and love them and wear them all: the quattrefoil necklace, a silver and gold crossover bracelet, and a blue topaz ring that is a color that just sings to me and gets compliments every time I wear it. I guess "worth it" to me has more to do with how much I love and wear an item as opposed to the monetary or resale value.



I don't think anyone would attest that (loving it and wearing it all the time necessitating worth) but I think what some people are saying is that they fell into buying it because it is popular and not because it is actually their style. Therefore they don't get as much use out of it and want to resell it.

Not trying to start anything just hoping to clarify!


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Great thread - it was so interesting browsing through and see what everyone valued and disliked. 

Worth it: Loving Tiffany at the moment, even if it is only silver. I'm loving the fluidity and classic design so many of the pieces possess and really enjoy them as my every-day pieces. Also love the silver bangles and rings I had specially made from silver scraps Dad gave (I thought they were ragged cheap metal when I first came across them and was ready to toss it all!). A few platinum pieces which I wear less often but like to pull out when I get fed up with silver tarnish.

Regrets: Other than the cheap costume type stuff of which I still accumulated a lot of because I get caught up in trends, I sometimes do regret buying the designer jewellery that's mainly base metal, enamel and such. They look fantastic but I'm wary that the re-sell value isn't exactly there and I like to have better investment pieces. (Examples: Juicy Couture & Marc Jacob necklaces and bracelets).

I really wish I've gone the platinum route all the way and not bothered with a few white gold necklaces. 

In case it doesn't show, I'm a big silver-toned fan and don't like YG very much, or just gold in general! After my first gold necklace broke on me, I've always been a little more careful and I hate having to do that. Plus my high school chemistry teacher's adoration for platinum really set me on this route - she mentioned how even gold may react to some of the chemicals she dealt with and only platinum was inert and safe enough.

Oh, also regret buying the non-functional precious metal items like Tiffany money clip.


----------



## rainrowan

Worth it: my e-ring (that went from a solitaire to a 3 stone, pave studded setting, only after years of waiting for the right budget and bargain), eternity ring. Swiss Army watch. 

On the fence: two pieces I wear/wore a huge amount but had sort of bad back stories to them.

-the super thin set of platinum bands an unscrupulous jeweler on 42nd Street NYC sold me when he held my e-ring repair hostage (literally) until I purchased something from him. Spent $800 on what really should have cost no more than $250. All this for a $50 repair. Lesson learned. Just glad they didn't switch my e-diamond out. I guess I wore it enough to get the money's worth out of it but probably not great a vibe/karma to have.

-Same happened while in Mexico. Picked out a turquoise bangle bracelet, seller when to the back to wrap it. Got back to the hotel and realized he switched an inferior workmanship piece on me. I wore it a lot as well. I don't know why, I really liked the pieces fine, just a weird story behind each one.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Worth it:  my wedding rings, my 0.50 ct diamond studs, the Tiffany gold/diamond pieces I own, my diamond solitaire pendant, all the gold/platinum/diamond/gemstone jewellery I have inherited from my grandmother and mother...

Not worth it:  I don't really regret buying anything that I currently have in my jewellery box, I have parted with anything that I didn't like.  I do have an aquamarine solitaire pendant set in 18k gold and am not happy with the setting (unusually for me I would prefer a white gold setting and am thinking of also getting a diamond halo to go round it).

I don't think Tiffany silver is worth it (paying for the brand name) and also no longer buy costume jewellery as I don't see the point, personally (for my taste).  In any case good quality costume jewellery is quite expensive and I would rather put that money towards buying a real piece.


----------



## plumaplomb

I've never really purchased any jewelry before besides antique/vintage/estate.  Sometimes I do regret purchasing some of these pieces because I never wear them, but then again, just looking at them makes me really happy so maybe I don't regret getting them after all!


----------



## friday13bride

Worth it: diamond stud earrings, upgraded ering& band, rainbow sapphire ring, gold bracelets, gold charm bracelet, thick Byzantine gold necklace, everything else hubbs has given me thru the years. 

Not worth it: pandora bracelet. Spent a small fortune on it and never wear it. It's too heavy for my wrist. ;( live and learn!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Worth it: 

Tiffany & Co. 18k jewelry (I used to own) 
Diamond studs (Always classic!)

Not worth it:

 Tiffany & Co. silver (I should have saved for gold)
 Pandora bracelet (I never wear mine, but refuse to sell it off due to sentimental value)
 Anything too "trendy"


----------



## littlehomerun

Worth it: T&Co Diamond Studs, T&Co Solitair Diamond Pendant, T&Co e-ring, Rolex watch
I wear my Tiffany almost every day to work, swim, run errands, etc.

Not worth it: T&Co silver pieces, costume jewelries, non-designer jewelries from my older relatives (I don't like the style and I don't wear them.)


----------



## Fioratura

Worth it to me
My engagement ring and wedding band- 1.26ct ExExEx center in custom WG halo setting with plain WG wedding band 
Elsa Peretti SS teardrop earrings- got them ages ago and I wear them almost every day- sleep in them, shower in them- they still look shiny and lovely they have since been discontinued so I rarely see other people wearing them. 
WG huggie hoops with tiny yet sparkling diamonds- no name but very high quality. I alternate between the teardrops and these. So comfortable and classic. 
Awesome/cheap statement necklaces- I've had great luck with my forever21 long chunky necklaces. Because they are so cheap, I don't feel bad buying pieces that are more trendy than classic. I would never overspend on base metal jewelry, but for what I spent, I love them. 

On the fence
Tiffany&Co SS bow necklace- I just bought it for myself for my bday and I've been wearing it every day and loving it, but I still can't help thinking that maybe I should have just saved up and bought the BlueNile WG diamond one for a few hundred more. I'm not super into branding, I just love the look  of the bow necklace and the BN one looks just as nice from what I can see online (although I'd love to see IRL pics if anyone owns it)
Tiffany&Co SS graduated bead necklace and bead earrings- totally classic but the money could have been better spent. Maybe I would like the necklace better if I got it lengthened, but then I'd have to spend more $$ on it. 

Not worth it to me
Tiffany&Co SS tag bracelet- bought it 13 years ago because I was in middle school and it was THE cool thing to have. It wasn't me then and it's not me now. 
Tiffany&Co Elsa Peretti SS open heart- I'm just not a heart girl I guess- it was a gift. It's such a classic piece though that I can't get rid of it- saving it for my hypothetical future daughter I guess

Whew! I feel so much better now that I got that off my chest! What a fun thread!


----------



## Greentea

Worth it: My Cartier Yellow Gold Panthere Ring and Love bracelet - the workmanship, design and heaviness of these pieces is amazing
Tiffany Victoria Tennis bracelet - I don't mind sacrificing carat weight for cost on this piece because the clasp is SOO extraordinary and fabulous. And it's so exquisitely made. 
Cartier Tank Francaise watch in SS - 8 years old and wears like iron. And perpetually chic! Cost per wear is nil at this point!!

Not Worth it - Hermes H-Our watch. It's fun, but I wouldn't buy it again for the current cost.


----------



## bucha

Worth it: Rolex, Tiffany gold pieces, one of a kind gold jewelry, almost all of my David Yurman jewelry (diamond pavé rings, cable bracelets), Links of London yellow gold watch, my Chinese jadeite antique/vintage necklaces, most of my vintage finds on Etsy and art galleries, jewelry I make myself.

Not worth it: Chanel costume jewelry (a little flimsy) - in fact, costume jewelry in general, David Yurman Spiritual Beads bracelet (something wrong with the mechanism, can't close properly), everything silver- or gold-plated.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

Do you guys think the Tiffany key chain that cost 8k or more are worth it ? I have a smaller diamond key chain from Tiffany already the fleurs one , but thinking about getting one more , or maybe I should save up for a Cartier braclet? But a lot people said the rose gold turns color n it fades color .


----------



## LottieMB

Totally worth it: 

My Pandora bracelet and charms, my Tatty Devine necklace and earring and all the gold and silver jewellery my mum gave me! 

Totally not worth it:

All the cheap fake silver and gold jewellery I have bought (and never worn!)

Really fun post!


----------



## alice87

Worth it: whatever I have,
Not worth it: I sell it.


----------



## emchhardy

Worth it - 
My wedding rings, of course
My ESQ watch - it's classic, feminine, and was affordable
My Tiffany Venetian Link SS bracelet - I wear practically it every day
My Tiffany SS Heart Key necklace - Another piece I wear a lot

Not worth it - 
My Elsa Peretti SS Open Heart items that I bought in my mid 20's.  They just didn't age with me (I'm 41 now) and now I'm thinking about selling them.  I haven't worn them in at least 10 years and even when I did wear them, it was rarely.
Some costume jewelry items


----------



## Blueboxes

Worth it ... All my gold jewellery from Tiffany and Cartier

So not worth it ... Uberkate Necklace, pendant, earrings. Spend close to 800$ on it and never wear it because it doesn't sit nicely. I loved the sentiment of it, but didn't like the workmanship of it at all. Can't sell it either because it's personalised and engraved. Will try to sell the earrings maybe. Agh, regret !


----------



## Junkenpo

Adding to my worth it pile: The new 24 inch 18k yg necklace I just bought from T&Co for my earring-turned-pendant. I love this length & I like that I can switch out pendants. I love that it will match other tiffany gold pieces.   Also worth it, the dior rings I just got that I keep posting everywhere. The dior purses are just not my style so I had no idea that their  jewelry would be. So happy! 

To my not-worth-it... surprisingly, the 10 motif VCA I bought & returned. Too much for me to wear everyday. I have the 5 motif bracelet (which I adore) so I was absolutely shocked when I did not instantly love the necklace once it was delivered.


----------



## Cinnamon718

A lot of people have mentioned Pandora not being worth it. How about Brighton? I have 2 bracelets that have sentimental value for me that my BF gave me (fish charms bracelet, &  a Hawaiian exclusive charm bracelet), but that's all I need. The stuff is cute to look at in the store, but I wouldn't want a collection of it. They're expensive considering what they're made of.


----------



## madiemic

Worth it: wedding set, all the jewelry my husband and kids have purchased for me, my Citizen watch that I wear every day, my Pandora bracelets also worn every day
Not worth it: most of my costume jewelry, the few non-pandora charms I purchased when I first started collecting charms. I don't own them but any real diamond earrings- I lose earrings all the time!


----------



## madiemic

TOBagGirl said:


> A lot of people have mentioned Pandora not being worth it. How about Brighton? I have 2 bracelets that have sentimental value for me that my BF gave me (fish charms bracelet, &  a Hawaiian exclusive charm bracelet), but that's all I need. The stuff is cute to look at in the store, but I wouldn't want a collection of it. They're expensive considering what they're made of.



I have 2 full Pandora bracelets. I love them, but I'm a very sentimental person. My mind is blown when people get new wedding rings. Where's the sentiment in that?


----------



## needbags

I think this is a fun thread so iI'll add my 2 cents a year later.......

Worth It: 
-Chanel Classic Flap- my favorite possession. Looks amazing w/ everything from a LBD to jeans. Caviar 
-Chanel Timeless Tote- functional and classic- Caviar
-Chanel CC logo earrings- just fun to wear!
-VCA rings in rose and white gold
-LV Speedy bandouliere in DE- indestructible and can be used rain or shine
-David Yurman pieces. I own some less expensive ss bracelets and they hold up well. 2 is enough though. I might be the only person that still likes DY lol
-Michele watch. Easy everyday piece that I don't mind beating up. Their repair service is amazing too. 

Not Worth It:
-all my Tiffany silver from college 10 years ago. Although I sold it all recently on ebay for almost what I paid. Does seem to hold value on secondary market.....
-Longchamp Totes: I had 7!!! Until recently. Again, resale was pretty good though. The nylon shows wear easier than I would like. ESPECIALLY the planetes tote. Had to sell after one trip to Europe cause it looked terrible. 
-LV monogram. That vachetta leather drove me nuts! When I got a mark on it I was devastated. Beautiful but doesn't work w/ my OCD


----------



## Chanelconvert

Worth it- my ering, wb, diamond earrings, pearl earrings, Cartier jewellery, tag watch( hubby's first present to me), gold bangle that I bought from Bali, my LV's, and my Chanel.

Not worth it- Tiffany silver jewelleries! My necklaces because I'm not a necklace person, Von treskow, Michael kors handbags, and longchamp le pliage except the large one for travelling.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I don't have any regrets....I LOVE yellow gold, always have, and really only buy 14k gold and above. I prefer 18k actually. My metal allergies prevented me at an earlier age from wasting money on costume jewelry, base metals or even silver. I seriously dislike silver and it's harsh brassy appearance. I just a few years ago started to dabble in white gold, (my DBTY from BGD, which I love.) I only like white metals if the piece has diamonds for the most part. 

As far as fashion, I regret my Chanel Classic Flap. I bought the lambskin and was so OCD about scratches that I never wore it. I eventually consigned it at Ann's Fab Finds and sold it. I only owned it for about six months maybe, but whoever bought it got a great deal for my OCD. 

I don't have any other regrets. I take my time and really think about what I spend money on.


----------



## *schmoo*

Not worth it:  All costume jewelry.  It eventually gets tossed in the garbage.  And most of my silver jewelry.  Cleaning them gets old.​
Worth it: Nothing??  I get tired of most jewelry/watches I purchase and I usually have to force myself to wear something.  It might be sensory related as I hate it when necklaces snag on my hair, or scratch my neck, or I don't like the sensation of a snug fitting band on my finger all day. Esp on warm, muggy days. I ended up selling many of them, but have stubbornly kept a few pieces even if I don't wear them often.  But I enjoy seeing jewelry on other people ​


----------



## whiteonwhite

Worth it:
- Cartier YG Love Ring
- All of my Tiffany jewelry I have a mix of YG, platinum, diamonds and silver. As far as the silver goes, I have an EP open heart and RTT collar necklaces that were purchased years ago at the height of trendiness. I never wear either of them anymore but they were both gifts that I picked out and I do not regret them due to sentimental reasons. Plus, I just love Tiffany so it feels like it is part of my collection. 
- My Philip Stein watches. I don't even know if these are cool anymore or not, but I love them. I love the calming frequency technology they supposedly produce (sure, it may be the placebo effect, but again, I don't care) and I love the watches with dual time zones for my business and pleasure travels.
- My 2 YG (plated?) and ivory skull Alexander McQueen bracelets. I'm not goth or anything, I just loooove AQ and his designs. This color combo is insane gorg and I get tons of compliments every time I wear them.
- a YG 1940's vintage US Navy locket from WWII

Not sure about:
- 3 Lulu Frost 14K YG code rings in my anniversary date. Don't get me wrong, I love them but they were super expensive.

Not worth it:
- This really pains me to say this (I am cringing as I type because I feel so ungrateful) but my 1 1/2 carat diamond stud earrings. They were the first big jewelry purchase that my hubby bought for me after my e-ring and wedding band and he was so proud of himself! I even picked them out (so total shame on me) but I think I got caught up in the moment&#8230;1. they're princess cut (should have gotten brilliant) and 2. they're not the best cut/quality. Once I inspected them later I noticed pretty obvious flaws that I didn't notice in the store (long story short, it would have been logistically impossible to return or exchange them, but even if I could, I just would feel so bad telling my husband that I didn't want them anymore). 
- Jewelry from places like J.Crew, kate spade, etc - it's super pretty, but it's trendy and pretty expensive for what it is. I have A LOT from about 5-6 years ago that I am currently selling online (some of it I am keeping around but I really do not need all of it anymore as I up my luxury designer fine jewelry collection). Luckily, it sells easily enough (though I wish I could recoup more of my $) but I'm happy to get anything for it and clear some space from my jewelry box.


----------



## Hermesaholic

This is a great thread:  I guess it dependson how one defines "worth it".  I love a lot of the jewelry I own but since I wear so little of it I am not sure it was "worth it."  I wear my engagement ring and wedding band 24/7 and my old mine cushion earrings every day.  I have an Hermes chaine d'ancre in gold that i wear nearly every day.  I own several pieces of VCA that I seldom wear .........worth it?  Probably not.


----------



## MyDogTink

Worth it:
Rolex, VCA, Cartier, basically name brand luxury pieces as their price and value increase

Not worth it:
All my Chanel costume jewelry. I should have put this money towards Cartier, VCA and even FCDs.


----------



## wintersong

*worth it:*
tiffany's platinum/diamond/gold pieces, pearl studs, gold jewelry from lebanon, alex & ani bracelets i've received as gifts.

*not worth it:*
pandora, tiffany's silver, or any branded silver for that matter, costume jewelry, low-clarity diamond studs


----------



## sgj99

needbags said:


> I think this is a fun thread so iI'll add my 2 cents a year later.......
> 
> Worth It:
> -Chanel Classic Flap- my favorite possession. Looks amazing w/ everything from a LBD to jeans. Caviar
> -Chanel Timeless Tote- functional and classic- Caviar
> -Chanel CC logo earrings- just fun to wear!
> -VCA rings in rose and white gold
> -LV Speedy bandouliere in DE- indestructible and can be used rain or shine
> -David Yurman pieces. I own some less expensive ss bracelets and they hold up well. 2 is enough though. *I might be the only person that still likes DY* lol
> -Michele watch. Easy everyday piece that I don't mind beating up. Their repair service is amazing too.
> 
> Not Worth It:
> -all my Tiffany silver from college 10 years ago. Although I sold it all recently on ebay for almost what I paid. Does seem to hold value on secondary market.....
> -Longchamp Totes: I had 7!!! Until recently. Again, resale was pretty good though. The nylon shows wear easier than I would like. ESPECIALLY the planetes tote. Had to sell after one trip to Europe cause it looked terrible.
> -LV monogram. That vachetta leather drove me nuts! When I got a mark on it I was devastated. Beautiful but doesn't work w/ my OCD



oh no, i still love my David Yurman pieces and wear them a lot.  in fact, i asked for and received a garnet/diamond ring for Christmas.


----------



## LiveForToday

BigPurseSue said:


> Not worth it:
> 
> Any and all jewelry sold by unctuous, heavily toupeed old men on cable shopping who describe it as the sort of thing Jackie Kennedy/Princess Di/Barbara Bush would have worn
> 5 of the 135 pair of dangling earrings Ive purchased at hippie fairs
> Anything overpriced, from an antique store, and described as Victorian Greek revival
> 
> Worth it:
> 
> The cat-faced Christmas earrings
> The matching jingle-bell necklace
> The giant cat-faced watch I bought for $1 at Shopko 17 years ago and is still ticking, although I had to buy a new band for it on ebay
> 129 pair of the 135 dangling earrings Ive purchased at hippie fairs, I remain undecided about one pair
> Anything and everything with cubic zirconium
> Any jewelry that can be described with the words giant parrot and rhinestones
> Any jewelry that works well with work boots or moccasins
> 
> Undecided:
> 
> The giant rhinestone-studded tiger broach to be worn draped around the shoulder


----------



## LiveForToday

worth it : all my designer pieces !!!!

not worth it : bad quality items from chain jewelry stores inside shopping malls. i had a lot of this type junk that i bought in my 20's . i ended up selling it all last year and putting the money into jewelry that i actually wear .  so i guess i dont feel regret anymore! i used to look at it in my jewelry box and think to myself " why?????? "


----------



## Gina212

*Worth it to me: *
          Diamond rings (e-ring, day to day e-ring and more that look like e-rings) set in gold, Diamond studs set in gold, gold bracelets, gold necklaces, pearl earrings, simple strand - 6-7mm pearl necklace, CZ Nadri bangle bracelets (gorgeous, well made and goes with everything), 

Sometimes: Forever 21 jewelry (cheap, pretty and decently well made) to wear for fun and some Chain "mall" jewelry stores (slightly overpriced but not more than brand names plus diamonds are graded the same almost everywhere) 

*Not Worth it to me: *
      Gemstone necklaces/pendants, Gemstone rings (I never wear them. I have to force myself to wear them and they are so fragile), Gemstone earrings, Diamonds set in sterling silver (bad quality and ugly), Cocktail rings, Designer jewelry including (as much as I hate to say it) things like Tiffany's. CZ earrings and rings.


----------



## azniceskater1

I have 2 pieces that I regret tremendously:

1. T&Co Solitaire diamond bracelet - I wanted this for a while, but once I got it, it annoyed the hell out of me because it wouldn't stay on properly. Also, I was scared that the diamond would scratch my watch/other bracelets that I care more about. It's a shame because it was kind of expensive...
2. Bulgari cabochon ring in WG - impulse buy at a sample sale  It doesn't really look that good on me...ugh at least I got it on sale...

I don't know if I should sell them yet...I think I'll wait a few years and see if I ever fall in love with them...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Totally worth it: wedding set, a diamond/sapphire ring ala Princess D's style (gift from inlaws for our big day), all the jewelry from hubby dearest over the last 5 married years, watches (ranging from Cartier, Gucci, MBMJ and Benetton) , all the fun costume jewelry that I love to wear during summer! They may not last beyond a few years but I find myself having fun picking out my necklace-of-the-day every morning. So, totally worth it to me! 

Not worth it: no big regrets yet! It used to be this gold watch from Gucci (birthday gift from hubby three years ago). At that time, I find it too gold but surprisingly it earns compliments all the time. I started getting into gold tones in the last two years so it worked out well.


----------



## rengb6

Worth it: Anything Cartier (especially from the love or trinity collections), VCA, Bulgari, Gold T&Co. pieces, gold Hermes pieces, pearls in every color, diamond studs appropriate for daily wear, diamond hoops or leverbacks, diamond eternity band, diamond bangle, diamond solitaire necklace, and Sapphire/ruby/emerald studs. 

Not worth it: Silver anything especially T&Co., jewelry from department stores like Macy's (can get better quality elsewhere), diamonds lower than SI2, 10kt or 9kt gold, plated jewelry and costume jewelry


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Worth it:  YSL and A. McQueen cocktail rings. 

Not worth it:  Swarovski brand cocktail rings, Chan Luu bracelets.


----------



## katkrack

I have another not worth it to add: Hearts on Fire Beloved ring. It looked so beautiful in the case but is not practical for my lifestyle. Also, my husband gifted me a gorgeous Memoire eternity band a year later. Had I known I was getting the eternity band, I would never have gone for the HOF. Pretty but not practical for me.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

*Worth it*- My Cartier BB 36 Automatic watch! Already went up 300+ since I bought it (January 14') 
real gold hoop earrings...timeless they were my moms before she gifted them to me (20+ years still as beautiful as the day they were bought) 

*NOT worth it*- Chanel pearl necklace...needed a repair after 1 use. ($2,100.) thank god it was a gift, I would never buy costume jewelry!


----------



## rabbits

Not worth it: trendy woven bracelets, low quality cocktail rings - they look and feel cheap after a while
Worth it: Tiffany ss bead earrings & RTT bracelet. Bought these on a whim, but the earrings are easy to wear while the RTT bracelet are great for weekends and holidays when I'm in shorts and flipflops.


----------



## MissFluffyCat

Totally worth it:
  cheap, cheerful, chunky resin costume jewellery
  Emerald cut diamond eternity, after taking decades to realise I don't like round shapes
  Holiday souvenirs like the evil eye bracelet for 1 euro from flea market in Greece

Not worth it:
  Sterling silver, always tarnished when I want to wear it
  Pandora gold charms, they have to be kidding with those prices
  Automatic Omega seamaster watch, when I should've got the quartz one. Loses time, stops after 2 days & I never have time to set it in the morning so it's totally unworn


----------



## HollySimone

I don't consider my sterling silver jewelry a "not worth it" purchase. But, then I was never surprised or dismayed by the fact that I would have to occasionally polish the silver. It was never a secret to me that silver tarnishes! Duh.


----------



## vannarene

Worth it: all my Tiffany silver which I wear everyday. Pandora and Trollbeads which I also wear daily. 

Not worth it: costume jewelry, cheap silver jewelry from my local jewelry shop.


----------



## LiveForToday

Yes! All of my pandora and Tiffany silver !!! WORTH IT !!!


----------



## vannarene

LiveForToday said:


> Yes! All of my pandora and Tiffany silver !!! WORTH IT !!!



Yay! I see a lot of ladies don't think silver is worth it but I'm sure if I had the budget for gold, maybe I'd feel the same way


----------



## Lubina

Worth it: all my silver jewelry I love vintage Taxco and vintage Danish. No modern stuff though. It has to have age.

Not Worth it: Cutesy mall kiosk type stuff that I gave away or trashed. Get the good stuff. It lasts longer.
Foot jewelry: choos, manolos and all the sky high, pointed toe, way too narrow, mortgage payment shoe brands. I have Hobbit like flippers. I cannot wear any of the SATC, red carpet starlet brands, but at one point I tried and my feet exacted their revenge. Now Ferragamo pumps are where I live and a few brands with lots of padding when I want to add a few inches. That's it. I still drool over the cute ones, but all I do is look.


----------



## Compass Rose

Worth it:  All my rose gold jewelry.  Every single piece of Native American Silver ewelry I ever purchased in Santa Fe, Taos and Albuquerque.  All of the beautiful silver pieces of jewelry I have collected while traveling in Mexico over the last 20 years.


Not Worth It:  My Philip Stein watch that I paid waaaay too much for.


----------



## Jesssh

I like my silver pieces too. I don't mind cleaning them, as long as they are easy to clean.


----------



## scarlet555

Not worth it:  any designers that go bat crazy on you on social media  for mixing designers like Anita Ko, see the Anita Ko is thread by Pdoshi!!!


----------



## BlingCat

scarlet555 said:


> Not worth it:  any designers that go bat crazy on you on social media  for mixing designers like Anita Ko, see the Anita Ko is thread by Pdoshi!!!



Lol. Agree!


----------



## papertiger

scarlet555 said:


> Not worth it:  any designers that go bat crazy on you on social media  for mixing designers like Anita Ko, see the Anita Ko is thread by Pdoshi!!!



Quite right

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/anita-ko-is-868923.html


----------



## papertiger

Totally worth it

*Theo Fennell silver jewellery *

I already a couple of 'modest' pieces of TF fine jewellery, while 'browsing' LOL, I looked closer and tried on some silver pieces and bought 3 without even doing my usual due care and consideration routine. 

Made with the same care and attention as his fine jewellery, amazing stuff, I am such a fan


----------



## bags and bijoux

bags and bijoux said:


> I have been having a clear out of my jewellery pieces.
> 
> The things I'm keeping I feel are worth it everything else is going.
> 
> I'm keeping my gold pendants, silver necklace I purchased from Folksy, silver bangle, silver bracelet and silver bracelet with blue lace agate. Tissot watch which I got for my 25th.
> 
> Costume jewellery and semi precious stone jewellery is out.
> 
> I have too much jewellery so I am not buying anymore. Although I would replace my silver bangle/bracelets with a plain white gold bangle.



It's been two years since I replied to this thread.

Worth it - White gold pendants, silver cameo pendant, Tissot watch

Not worth it - all the costume pieces I have purchased or the silver jewellery I have bought on impulse.

On the fence - all my hand made pieces as I now have hundreds of them. I could have bought the white gold bracelet by now.

Like another tpf member mentioned, she feels her style has evolved as she gets older. That's the way I feel now. I am more into classic pieces than "fashion type" jewellery set in silver or plated metals.


----------



## Younglove

Worth it: wedding set, pandora bracelet from my hubby, my monogram silver necklace (adore it!) fun costume jewelry -makes any outfit dressy/cute

Not worth it: not many regrets since I'm not a huge jewelry person but I do regret spending a lot of money on earrings/rings from kays it's wayyyyy overpriced for low quality jewelry


----------



## NYTexan

Worth it-anything VCA

Not worth it-anything VCA bought after the many price increases

Regret-not buying VCA years ago


----------



## museindy

fun thread!

worth it: my diamond wedding set, mikimotos, tahitian pearl set, tiffany atlast ring in WG with diamonds, almost all the gold jewelry w/ or w/o diamonds, watches (rolex, cartier, michele)

not worth it: a few trendy gold pieces, costume jewelry, swarovski, expansive clothes (especially, my ungaro dress over $2000 which i wore just once), purses (especially Chanel and LV ones-- I just do not use them) and shoes (my shoes from chanel, jimmy choo, gucci, tod's, etc. are sleeping in the closet. These days I just wear cheap sneakers).

on the fence: gucci watches, as i grow older, i just do not wear gucci watches any longer.  but i've worn those watches for more than 10 years, so maybe worth it 


In this thread, many seem to be against Tiffany silver jewelry. Am very glad I read this thread since I almost bought a pair of  earrings in silver from Tiffany; this thread  made me rethink about those earrings. I will save the money for the B zero 1 ring.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

nytexan said:


> worth it-anything vca
> 
> not worth it-anything vca bought after the many price increases
> 
> regret-not buying vca years ago



+1


----------



## dlo

+ another 1


----------



## mcly_79

Worth it - my Tiffany engagement ring and wedding band, Tiffany silver jewellery, bvlgari diamond necklace, other non brand gold jewellery, chanel earrings, Hermes clic clac

Not worth it - my pandora collection (I just find it uncomfortable to wear), other costume jewellery.


----------



## sarahtwigs

Worth it: my VCA Alhambra necklace, hermes enamels, anything gold from Tiffany's (not silver), cartier tank, my diamond studs and my diamond DY earrings, my Alexis bittar hoops and other earrings 

Not worth it: any Tiffany's silver earrings or neclaces, inexpensive and trendy fashion jewelry (Marc Jacobs, juicy, etc), my chan luu bracelets (never wear them)


----------



## brae

As I grow older my tastes and income level will change things, but right now-

Worth it: 
My rose gold diamond solitaire necklace I bought for my 25th birthday
Engagement ring stack
Tiny diamonds I reset from my grandmother's e-ring into another ring
Tiffany silver bead bracelet
Diamond earring for my second piercing
Blue Akoya pearl earrings
My baby-g watch


Not worth it: 
Swatch watches
A few ceramic watches bought from no-name brands
Any jewelry I have purchased from a shopping channel
Costume jewelry from pretty much anywhere Anthropologie, Urban, Juicy, etc. 
Cheaply made sterling silver rings (maybe any sterling silver rings).


Time will tell:
My two-tone Pandora bracelet. It feels pretty good right now.


----------



## helenama

Worth it: Hermès 18 k gold mini chaîne d'ancre necklace and bracelet which has earned me many compliments, my small collection of Hermès leather and enamel bracelets some of which I wear with joy every day, wedding ring, cartier mini trinity bracelet (hope to be able to acquire more cartier in time), small but good quality diamond ear studs. Although not a piece of jewellery, I also love my one Chanel bag, a black lambskin WOC which I use on vacation trips and when going out to nice restaurants in my own town. 

Not worth it: several of my non branded 18 k gold pieces (such as nondescript bracelets and chain necklaces) that I don't really use but can't sell b/c they are gifts, some of my Mulberry bags that I don't use despite their being great quality, my silver items (I don't look good in silver), all my costume and high street "jewellery" that have lost their lustre and are not worth their price despite being cheap...


----------



## babysunshine

Worth it: Klaus Kobec watches, Goldheart diamonds.

Not worth it: Swarovski jewelry, crystals keep falling off and one or two discolourised.

On the fence: Pandora jewelry, Chomel jewelry.


----------



## keodi

*worth it*: wedding set,
 T&Co gold, platnimum, diamond jewelry, 
 My sterling silver feather cuff (bought in paris)
 My sterling silver tribal necklace (bought in paris)

*Not worth it*
Pandora bracelet so uncomfortable and heavy to wear when full, also the amount my husband spent = a 18k gold necklace from T&CO. it has sentimental value so I kept it.
Brand name Sterling silver pieces to include T&Co I sold most of the items I had, and kept a few I bought back in the late 90s-00s because of sentimental value.
David Yurman sterling silver, just not worth the money, I use and enjoy my no name sterling silver pieces I bought on my Paris trips
Cartier Tank Francaise  Love the design, worked well, but I the battery changing! I should have got a Rolex date just, saving up for one.


----------



## LVoeletters

Worth it:
Love bangle
Ballon bleu watch
Tiffany Tahitian pearls
Tiffany Greek Olympian charm

Not worth it:
Most Tiffany silver
All pandora 
Most of my costume jewelry


----------



## Blueboxes

Worth it:
All my Tiffany's fine jewellery and few silver pieces.

Totally not worth it:
Cartier Trinity Ring...love the idea of it, but wearing it not so much. Have worn it twice !
Louboutin Heels ! Argh, most uncomfortable shoe ever. Impossible to wear, and I luckily returned them in time as they are redicilously expensive in Australia.


----------



## TexasStar

worth it: my Tacori wedding band and engagement ring

On the fence: I asked for a DY Cable Buckle bracelet with yellow gold and received it for our 3rd anniversary but after reading this thread Im wondering if I should have asked for something else! Im just now getting into jewelry and thought DY was nice, it was $750 afterall!


----------



## uhpharm01

Blueboxes said:


> Worth it:
> All my Tiffany's fine jewellery and few silver pieces.
> 
> Totally not worth it:
> Cartier Trinity Ring...love the idea of it, but wearing it not so much. Have worn it twice !
> Louboutin Heels ! Argh, most uncomfortable shoe ever. Impossible to wear, and I luckily returned them in time as they are redicilously expensive in Australia.



That settles it. I'm buying that gold charm


----------



## Mcandy

Worth it: my cartier trinity ring: I love it!
               My preowned .53 carat solitaire ring:never mind that it has some scratches already. At least I dont have to break it in. I love the weight and its platinum prongs. The diamond is genuine canadian diamond too. 
                My david yurman candy cable ring with sapphire. It looks substantial enough for the price. Totally worth it!

Not worth it:

The first diamond ring I got from mappins. It was a .50 carat solitair with baguettes on the sides. It was non-canadian diamond that has a feather on the girdle thus the reason I returned it. I replaced this with the diamond ring I mentioned above. It was way more expensive than the second ring but it wasnt worth the price. It was just 14k and I got it for 1600 while the second ring was 18k gold with platinum prongs and canadian diamond too and I got it for 800 dollars. It was quite a steal! 

A couple of rings I got from bidz.com especially the fake cartier trinity ring. My aunts had better luck there. But then, maybe because I bought the cheap ones while they spent more. I cant get rid of the fake cartier because it was expensive and my hubby bought it for me. I remember the joy I felt when I had it at first.


----------



## shopoholica

Now that I have expanded my jewelry collection even more:

Worth It:
Cartier Love Bracelet: this is slowly becoming my all-time favorite piece; sometimes I surprise myself at how much I love it
Rolex Datejust 2tone: I don't always wear a watch, but when I do I always reach for this one
VCA Carnelian bracelet (5 motifs), VCA Sweet carnelian studs, VCA Carnelian necklace (1 motif)
Tiffany RG diamond studs
Tiffany Pearl and diamond Studs
Tiffany Circle necklace
Tiffany Key Necklace
Tiffany DBTY in RG
Tiffany Jade studs
Classicdesigns (on Etsy) Initial necklace and studs

Not Worth It:
RINGS - ALL OF THEM. I don't wear any rings, and if I do, I usually take them off throughout the day so now I don't even bother putting them on. I have so many pretty ones too, from Jennifer Meyer to Peter Lam, to a vintage sapphire ring my mom gave me for my 14th birthday, and a bunch of miscellaneous 24kt gold rings from my grandma. I just never wear them...probably won't sell them though just in case I grow into them when I get older
Tiffany Pearl and diamond pendant: I really hate high maintenance jewelry, and I was genuinely thinking about buying a full strand of pearls but then I realized how much work that would take. I'm someone who would wear jewelry pieces for days on end and not take them off, but when I wear pearls I have to be more cautious, which has turned me off from them all together.
Chopard Lucky Pendant: I never wear this. I think I wore it for like, a week when I first got it, and it's such a waste of money. Trying to sell it to help fund more jewelry items...
Bulgari Cabochon Ring: Never wear it; gave it to my mom and she wears it sometimes, so at least its getting worn
ALL the miscellaneous 24kt gold items that I got from my grandparents and mom; from China, etc. The gold is just way too soft to wear without stress, and I now realize that the harsh yellow of 24kt gold really clashes with my skin tone, so I usually opt for RG.
Michael Kors Watches - Why did I even buy these? They look good, but once I got my Rolex I never looked back

What I want Next:
I'm trying to sell a few items of jewelry (namely, the stupid Chopard necklace), to help fund for these:

Cartier Love Bracelet in WG, 10 diamonds
VCA Frivole Large ear clips
Harry Winston 1.5 tcw diamond studs
VCA 5 motif MOP bracelet (vintage alhambra)

The more jewelry I have, the more I realize that I only really want jewelry from the VCA Alhambra collection and the Cartier Love collection. Everything else is just a waste of money at this point


----------



## Mcandy

shopoholica said:


> Now that I have expanded my jewelry collection even more:
> 
> Worth It:
> Cartier Love Bracelet: this is slowly becoming my all-time favorite piece; sometimes I surprise myself at how much I love it
> Rolex Datejust 2tone: I don't always wear a watch, but when I do I always reach for this one
> VCA Carnelian bracelet (5 motifs), VCA Sweet carnelian studs, VCA Carnelian necklace (1 motif)
> Tiffany RG diamond studs
> Tiffany Pearl and diamond Studs
> Tiffany Circle necklace
> Tiffany Key Necklace
> Tiffany DBTY in RG
> Tiffany Jade studs
> Classicdesigns (on Etsy) Initial necklace and studs
> 
> Not Worth It:
> RINGS - ALL OF THEM. I don't wear any rings, and if I do, I usually take them off throughout the day so now I don't even bother putting them on. I have so many pretty ones too, from Jennifer Meyer to Peter Lam, to a vintage sapphire ring my mom gave me for my 14th birthday, and a bunch of miscellaneous 24kt gold rings from my grandma. I just never wear them...probably won't sell them though just in case I grow into them when I get older
> Tiffany Pearl and diamond pendant: I really hate high maintenance jewelry, and I was genuinely thinking about buying a full strand of pearls but then I realized how much work that would take. I'm someone who would wear jewelry pieces for days on end and not take them off, but when I wear pearls I have to be more cautious, which has turned me off from them all together.
> Chopard Lucky Pendant: I never wear this. I think I wore it for like, a week when I first got it, and it's such a waste of money. Trying to sell it to help fund more jewelry items...
> Bulgari Cabochon Ring: Never wear it; gave it to my mom and she wears it sometimes, so at least its getting worn
> ALL the miscellaneous 24kt gold items that I got from my grandparents and mom; from China, etc. The gold is just way too soft to wear without stress, and I now realize that the harsh yellow of 24kt gold really clashes with my skin tone, so I usually opt for RG.
> Michael Kors Watches - Why did I even buy these? They look good, but once I got my Rolex I never looked back
> 
> What I want Next:
> I'm trying to sell a few items of jewelry (namely, the stupid Chopard necklace), to help fund for these:
> 
> Cartier Love Bracelet in WG, 10 diamonds
> VCA Frivole Large ear clips
> Harry Winston 1.5 tcw diamond studs
> VCA 5 motif MOP bracelet (vintage alhambra)
> 
> The more jewelry I have, the more I realize that I only really want jewelry from the VCA Alhambra collection and the Cartier Love collection. Everything else is just a waste of money at this point




Me, I can live without earrings and necklaces but I could not do without my rings and a bracelet..I have to have at least my wedding ring on my left finger and one ring on the right..MK watches looks good but I prefer movado and even a tommy hilfiger watch over this.  The stainless steel strap looks and feels light and thus not worth the money. It used to be a trend some time ago. Plus, big watches never look good on my thin wrists. Wow! You got 24k gold aye? My hubby got me a 21k bangle from saudi and much as I love the design i hate that it could cut you like a knife. The edges are really rough and it even peeled my husbands skin when I accidentally rub him with it. I shudder remembering that long strip of his skin. Now each time I see his keloid scar I still shudder. Heck, I even scratched my legs with it during my washroom break I pulled underneath the surface of the bangle.. I only wear it when im using a sweater and no kids around. I dont like to get rid of it because aside from sentimental reasons, its a good quality gold. Saudi gold is one of the purest gold there is.


----------



## Rami00

WOW! This thread is like a 'how to guide" for someone who just started buying jewelry pieces. 


Thank you everyone.


----------



## Phillyfan

I love when everyone brings back my thread from over 4 years ago! This is my most popular thread! I always enjoy reading the responses. Keep them coming!


----------



## Glaukopis

Love this thread!


----------



## Blueboxes

Mcandy said:


> Me, I can live without earrings and necklaces but I could not do without my rings and a bracelet..I have to have at least my wedding ring on my left finger and one ring on the right..MK watches looks good but I prefer movado and even a tommy hilfiger watch over this.  The stainless steel strap looks and feels light and thus not worth the money. It used to be a trend some time ago. Plus, big watches never look good on my thin wrists. Wow! You got 24k gold aye? My hubby got me a 21k bangle from saudi and much as I love the design i hate that it could cut you like a knife. The edges are really rough and it even peeled my husbands skin when I accidentally rub him with it. I shudder remembering that long strip of his skin. Now each time I see his keloid scar I still shudder. Heck, I even scratched my legs with it during my washroom break I pulled underneath the surface of the bangle.. I only wear it when im using a sweater and no kids around. I dont like to get rid of it because aside from sentimental reasons, its a good quality gold. Saudi gold is one of the purest gold there is.



I looooove Indian Jewellery, especially their intricate enamel work and gemstones !!! Being that my first husband was from India, I owned a fair bit. However, it looks horrid on Northern European skin, I didn't like the colour of 22ct at all.


----------



## Mcandy

Blueboxes said:


> I looooove Indian Jewellery, especially their intricate enamel work and gemstones !!! Being that my first husband was from India, I owned a fair bit. However, it looks horrid on Northern European skin, I didn't like the colour of 22ct at all.



Yes and here in canada if they see your gold is too yellow they will think its fake. I had a david yurman ring it was 18 k but the yellow is too bright. A coworker kept asking me if its real. He asked me each time he sees it. He doesnt believe it is! Lol


----------



## foursquare1

I'm nervous after reading this thread because my parents were kind enough to let my college graduation and 22nd birthday gift from them be a david yurman cable bracelet. I am going to get it after I finish school in 2 weeks but is it not worth the price? I much prefer silver jewelry to gold and really know that I would wear it. Is it simply "trendy" jewelry? I've seen quite a few people on here say that big name silver is not worth the steep price.


----------



## beanybaker

Love reading this thread


----------



## jellyv

foursquare1 said:


> I'm nervous after reading this thread because my parents were kind enough to let my college graduation and 22nd birthday gift from them be a david yurman cable bracelet. I am going to get it after I finish school in 2 weeks but is it not worth the price? I much prefer silver jewelry to gold and really know that I would wear it. Is it simply "trendy" jewelry? I've seen quite a few people on here say that big name silver is not worth the steep price.



These things matter differently to people at different life stages. It's totally fine to get what you personally enjoy and will wear. Just don't expect it to be an "investment" piece, meaning having long-term ability to hold its purchase price or appreciate.


----------



## Mcandy

foursquare1 said:


> I'm nervous after reading this thread because my parents were kind enough to let my college graduation and 22nd birthday gift from them be a david yurman cable bracelet. I am going to get it after I finish school in 2 weeks but is it not worth the price? I much prefer silver jewelry to gold and really know that I would wear it. Is it simply "trendy" jewelry? I've seen quite a few people on here say that big name silver is not worth the steep price.



If you love it then get it! A lot of posters here don't like pandora but do I care? Nope, i still have one. If you mind everyones opinion here about anything you will end up buying nothing. Just go to the actual store and try it first. Sometimes you know if something is for you once you tried it. I have a david yurman candy cable yellow gold ring and I noticed how substantial it looks. Its worth my money. Its way heavier and thicker than my cartier trinity ring. Some countries dont see silver as an expensive commodity. You cant pawn silver in some countries but some accepts silver much as gold. But it wont matter if you dont plan to sell it later right? If you like it go for it just don't consider it as investment piece.I plan to love my cartier trinity ring without thinking of its resale value after all I never plan to part with it. I knew then that if i pawned it I will only get half or even less then half of the amount I paid for it but who cares? Its not like I plan to ever sell it. Just enjoy your bling. Its made to be worn, to be enjoyed and not as business investment anyway.


----------



## foursquare1

Mcandy said:


> If you love it then get it! A lot of posters here don't like pandora but do I care? Nope, i still have one. If you mind everyones opinion here about anything you will end up buying nothing. Just go to the actual store and try it first. Sometimes you know if something is for you once you tried it. I have a david yurman candy cable yellow gold ring and I noticed how substantial it looks. Its worth my money. Its way heavier and thicker than my cartier trinity ring. Some countries dont see silver as an expensive commodity. You cant pawn silver in some countries but some accepts silver much as gold. But it wont matter if you dont plan to sell it later right? If you like it go for it just don't consider it as investment piece.I plan to love my cartier trinity ring without thinking of its resale value after all I never plan to part with it. I knew then that if i pawned it I will only get half or even less then half of the amount I paid for it but who cares? Its not like I plan to ever sell it. Just enjoy your bling. Its made to be worn, to be enjoyed and not as business investment anyway.


Thank you for your response  You are right- jewelry is made to be worn and enjoyed. I shouldn't be thinking of how much it would resell for! Thanks for giving me a little more peace of mind!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Worth it: My diamond jewelry, my pandora bracelet

Not worth it: My Coach bangles and dogtag.


----------



## Mcandy

foursquare1 said:


> Thank you for your response  You are right- jewelry is made to be worn and enjoyed. I shouldn't be thinking of how much it would resell for! Thanks for giving me a little more peace of mind!



Youre welcome! Ive been like that before. Ive been visiting cartier a lot before i bought my cartier trinity ring and my DH kept on telling me that its probably just 1/4 of the price when we pawn it in my country. I agreed too but then i kept on thinking about it.. it its like I must have it. Then I realize I never plan to sell it anyway. SoI bought it. And although sometimes a part of my brain tells me "oh this is worth so little in the pawnshop. Its not actually worth1400" I just learned to ignore that little voice. I have no time for regrets! I just look at it and think that it is  worth it! I usedto think about that with pandora too. My friend kept on saying she will never spend a dime on anything silver. Ijust ignored her and bought my pandora. So far, im happy with it!


----------



## foursquare1

Mcandy said:


> Youre welcome! Ive been like that before. Ive been visiting cartier a lot before i bought my cartier trinity ring and my DH kept on telling me that its probably just 1/4 of the price when we pawn it in my country. I agreed too but then i kept on thinking about it.. it its like I must have it. Then I realize I never plan to sell it anyway. SoI bought it. And although sometimes a part of my brain tells me "oh this is worth so little in the pawnshop. Its not actually worth1400" I just learned to ignore that little voice. I have no time for regrets! I just look at it and think that it is  worth it! I usedto think about that with pandora too. My friend kept on saying she will never spend a dime on anything silver. Ijust ignored her and bought my pandora. So far, im happy with it!



Well thank you again!! I feel guilty because I know silver is not worth anything...but I love silver jewelry so it's not like I'm purchasing something made of gold that I'll never wear! Plus since it's a graduation/bday gift it will hold a special meaning because it's from my parents. I'm glad that your jewelry purchase worked out well! It's hard to ignore the voice in my head, but I think it's important to consider all pros/cons when spending several hundred dollars on something! I'm (hopefully) not going to be selling the cable bracelet any time soon (if ever), so I think as long as you got your money's/wear worth out of something that will justify the purchase.


----------



## Mcandy

foursquare1 said:


> Well thank you again!! I feel guilty because I know silver is not worth anything...but I love silver jewelry so it's not like I'm purchasing something made of gold that I'll never wear! Plus since it's a graduation/bday gift it will hold a special meaning because it's from my parents. I'm glad that your jewelry purchase worked out well! It's hard to ignore the voice in my head, but I think it's important to consider all pros/cons when spending several hundred dollars on something! I'm (hopefully) not going to be selling the cable bracelet any time soon (if ever), so I think as long as you got your money's/wear worth out of something that will justify the purchase.



I wish my parents were as generous as yours when I graduated from college lol..you are so lucky for having a thoughful parents as them  I was eyeing a cartier love bracelet but its too much for me. My parents and even my hubby would never gift me with one even if I demand it lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mcandy said:


> If you love it then get it! A lot of posters here don't like pandora but do I care? Nope, i still have one. If you mind everyones opinion here about anything you will end up buying nothing. Just go to the actual store and try it first. Sometimes you know if something is for you once you tried it. I have a david yurman candy cable yellow gold ring and I noticed how substantial it looks. Its worth my money. Its way heavier and thicker than my cartier trinity ring. Some countries dont see silver as an expensive commodity. You cant pawn silver in some countries but some accepts silver much as gold. But it wont matter if you dont plan to sell it later right? If you like it go for it just don't consider it as investment piece.I plan to love my cartier trinity ring without thinking of its resale value after all I never plan to part with it. I knew then that if i pawned it I will only get half or even less then half of the amount I paid for it but who cares? Its not like I plan to ever sell it. Just enjoy your bling. Its made to be worn, to be enjoyed and not as business investment anyway.




Not true! As long as you have whatever documentation the Cartier Trinity comes with, it keeps most of its value. Certain jewelry brand pieces do not decrease if they are in good condition - and that includes Cartier. So enjoy! [emoji106]


----------



## Mcandy

BBC said:


> Not true! As long as you have whatever documentation the Cartier Trinity comes with, it keeps most of its value. Certain jewelry brand pieces do not decrease if they are in good condition - and that includes Cartier. So enjoy! [emoji106]



But you dont get exactly the amount you paid for it right? Thats why people here suggest to check ebay to save some money. If you wear a ring everyday like I do its bound to have normal wear and tear. I take off mine when I do my job and it still manage to have a dent and some light scratches. It wouldnt matter if I have the documentation as long as its used. The only way it would look the same way like I just got it is to leave it sitting on my jewelry box and that is never gonna happen. I bought mine to be worn everyday not to stay on a box. If i seldom wear it, it wouldnt be worth the price to me. An investment is something that  will help you make money in the future like land or maybe a house but jewelry like cars isnt. Still, I would recommend jewelry over bags anytime! Owning a cartier is a dream come true for me so I didnt mind the price. Yeah maybe you will get morefrom it as a cartier than similar ring from no name brand but still you will never get the exact amount you paid for it when you just bought it from the store. You can sell it in consignments or ebay but thats hard for me because in my country its only the pawn shop and i dont have ebay account and i will never open one with all the requirements. In pawn shop its the weight of the gold that matters. If i sell my 1400 ring there ill just get like 250 dollars. Not like ill ever sell mine! I plan to use mine forever.


----------



## foursquare1

Mcandy said:


> I wish my parents were as generous as yours when I graduated from college lol..you are so lucky for having a thoughful parents as them  I was eyeing a cartier love bracelet but its too much for me. My parents and even my hubby would never gift me with one even if I demand it lol



I know I am so incredibly grateful for their generosity. It is also a joint birthday gift as well! I hope that when they go with me to pick out the bracelet they will appreciate its beauty as well.


----------



## lynne_ross

I agree with the poster that at different stages in life certain pieces work better. So something may be worth it to me when I am younger, then not worth it when I am older, and vice versa. 

I would also say it highly depends on your budget. 

For me, I have learned that I hate changing up my jewelry. So i get the most use out of quality pieces that I never take off, but that I can add to here and there. I wear my love bracelets, diamond studs, and a delegate platanim/diamond letter necklace everyday, along with my wedding set. Then I add bracelets (love wearing my CDCs and my Hermes enamels to add colour), watches and long necklaces when I feel like it. I rarely switch my earrings up, so other earrings are not worth it to me.


----------



## jenna_foo

I am basing this off what I wear more often than not. 

Worth It: DBTY rose gold solitaire, BG platinum bezel solitaire earrings, Mignon Faget pylon studs, Cartier Love in RG, Stainless steel & MOP Tag, most JA pieces. 

Not worth it: DBTY solitaires in YG & WG, smaller carat diamond solitaire earrings, rose gold & stainless steel TAG, a couple pairs of JA earrings that are too heavy, diamond tennis bracelet. 

Seems to me - maybe if I didn't wear my go to items so much, the others WOULD be worth it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mcandy said:


> But you dont get exactly the amount you paid for it right? Thats why people here suggest to check ebay to save some money. If you wear a ring everyday like I do its bound to have normal wear and tear. I take off mine when I do my job and it still manage to have a dent and some light scratches. It wouldnt matter if I have the documentation as long as its used. The only way it would look the same way like I just got it is to leave it sitting on my jewelry box and that is never gonna happen. I bought mine to be worn everyday not to stay on a box. If i seldom wear it, it wouldnt be worth the price to me. An investment is something that  will help you make money in the future like land or maybe a house but jewelry like cars isnt. Still, I would recommend jewelry over bags anytime! Owning a cartier is a dream come true for me so I didnt mind the price. Yeah maybe you will get morefrom it as a cartier than similar ring from no name brand but still you will never get the exact amount you paid for it when you just bought it from the store. You can sell it in consignments or ebay but thats hard for me because in my country its only the pawn shop and i dont have ebay account and i will never open one with all the requirements. In pawn shop its the weight of the gold that matters. If i sell my 1400 ring there ill just get like 250 dollars. Not like ill ever sell mine! I plan to use mine forever.




Depends on how long you own it. With the top names (like VCA), pieces from many years ago still sell at or near new prices (and some hard to find items go for more). The prices always go up, year after year, so if you keep it in good condition (AND the documentation and boxes) it IS an investment. 

I will use this photo from another TPF-er as an example:




Let's say you bought this item in 2007. Selling it now? You will make a profit - you probably won't get current price, but you will DEFINITELY get more than you spent.

Good jewelry is absolutely an investment.


----------



## Mcandy

BBC said:


> Depends on how long you own it. With the top names (like VCA), pieces from many years ago still sell at or near new prices (and some hard to find items go for more). The prices always go up, year after year, so if you keep it in good condition (AND the documentation and boxes) it IS an investment.
> 
> I will use this photo from another TPF-er as an example:
> 
> View attachment 2975182
> 
> 
> Let's say you bought this item in 2007. Selling it now? You will make a profit - you probably won't get current price, but you will DEFINITELY get more than you spent.
> 
> Good jewelry is absolutely an investment.



But it doesnt apply to every piece of jewelry right? Like my ring is a cartier trinity ring and 7 years from now if I sell it, it would be way below the money I spent. Heck the lowest Ive seen one being sold was 500..it wouldnt just depend on the brand name but the type of jewelry you buy. Maybe if I bought like a cartier diamond ring It could be a better investment.what am saying is that jewelry in general is not an investment. Like when you buy a land..no matter how small or big youll get something later on but jewelry not all of them...some like the one you showed but not in general..


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mcandy said:


> But it doesnt apply to every piece of jewelry right? Like my ring is a cartier trinity ring and 7 years from now if I sell it, it would be way below the money I spent. Heck the lowest Ive seen one being sold was 500..it wouldnt just depend on the brand name but the type of jewelry you buy. Maybe if I bought like a cartier diamond ring It could be a better investment.what am saying is that jewelry in general is not an investment. Like when you buy a land..no matter how small or big youll get something later on but jewelry not all of them...some like the one you showed but not in general..



I collect VCA and love it but I  advise that you buy/ and enjoy what you love. It's true that if you purchased VCA years ago it's much more expensive now BUT resellers will only give you a portion of that. Additionally, while vintage alhambra can sell on eBay for close to current retail, the diamond pieces don't hold the same value. 
You just need to determine what you love and then enjoy it. 
Sometimes it takes years to figure it out &#9786;&#65039;
You can't go wrong with beautiful Classic pieces with a few fun items thrown in.


----------



## candyluxx

Worth It: 2ct Diamond studs, platinum pave wedding band, Mikimoto Pearls

Not worth it: Wedding ring (to big), silver rings, & everything else I don't wear...: )


----------



## Mcandy

texasgirliegirl said:


> I collect VCA and love it but I  advise that you buy/ and enjoy what you love. It's true that if you purchased VCA years ago it's much more expensive now BUT resellers will only give you a portion of that. Additionally, while vintage alhambra can sell on eBay for close to current retail, the diamond pieces don't hold the same value.
> You just need to determine what you love and then enjoy it.
> Sometimes it takes years to figure it out &#9786;&#65039;
> You can't go wrong with beautiful Classic pieces with a few fun items thrown in.



Oh i thought the ones with diamond are always the expensive ones...now I know...do you know why?


----------



## saligator

worth it: precious/semi-precious stones and gold/plat

not worth it: tiffany silver - except my charm bracelet that I really like.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Mcandy said:


> Oh i thought the ones with diamond are always the expensive ones...now I know...do you know why?



They are more expensive. Always. 
The percentage return should you ever sell it isn't as great. 
I'm a big fan of VCA diamond pieces.....


----------



## aleoandmint

I'm going to be slightly different 

not worth it : tiffany legacy e-ring, 1.7 ct middle stone


----------



## Mcandy

Oops..ill add another..totally not worth it are my earrings. I seldom wear mine..


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> They are more expensive. Always.
> 
> The percentage return should you ever sell it isn't as great.
> 
> I'm a big fan of VCA diamond pieces.....




TGG, do you think it depends on the piece, though? I think the regular alhambra pave earclips and ring keep their value fairly well. Actually, considering what it is, I think the regular pave ring is not a bad retail price. OTOH, other pieces, like the diamond Perlèe...not so much. Yes, they are beyond gorgeous, but as far as "worth" it, unfortunately, not.


----------



## friday13bride

Worth it:
My diamond studs, diamond hoops, sapphire w diamond halo studs, my eternity and sapphire bands, reset ERing, Tag watch, my Italian gold necklaces, pendants, and bracelets, gold charm bracelet 

Not worth it:
Alex and Annie bracelets ( everyone has them, I just can't wear them anymore)
Pandora bracelet (too heavy)
Full price jcrew statement necklace ( I always find them on sale.. So on sale they are worth it)


----------



## palmbeachpink

Mcandy said:


> Me, I can live without earrings and necklaces but I could not do without my rings and a bracelet..I have to have at least my wedding ring on my left finger and one ring on the right..MK watches looks good but I prefer movado and even a tommy hilfiger watch over this.  The stainless steel strap looks and feels light and thus not worth the money. It used to be a trend some time ago. Plus, big watches never look good on my thin wrists. Wow! You got 24k gold aye? My hubby got me a 21k bangle from saudi and much as I love the design i hate that it could cut you like a knife. The edges are really rough and it even peeled my husbands skin when I accidentally rub him with it. I shudder remembering that long strip of his skin. Now each time I see his keloid scar I still shudder. Heck, I even scratched my legs with it during my washroom break I pulled underneath the surface of the bangle.. I only wear it when im using a sweater and no kids around. I dont like to get rid of it because aside from sentimental reasons, its a good quality gold. Saudi gold is one of the purest gold there is.



wow, it sounds like a good weapon at least! hah! 

anything above 18K - 24K is so pliable so mostly depending on design not good in terms of wear - I have some beautiful 24K pieces from Istanbul and they all broke! Still in my "to be fixed" box but in reality they will only break again...at least the carpets I bought there are even more exquisite and I bought very old ones! My Turkish friends cautioned against 24K, I learned my lesson!!


----------



## Mcandy

palmbeachpink said:


> wow, it sounds like a good weapon at least! hah!
> 
> anything above 18K - 24K is so pliable so mostly depending on design not good in terms of wear - I have some beautiful 24K pieces from Istanbul and they all broke! Still in my "to be fixed" box but in reality they will only break again...at least the carpets I bought there are even more exquisite and I bought very old ones! My Turkish friends cautioned against 24K, I learned my lesson!!



Maybe remelt them and make new jewelry? That is if you know of an honest jeweller..


----------



## Squids

Worth it: just about all my fine jewelry, including Tiffany silver.  I don't buy jewelry with the intent of reselling it, so I'm not concerned with whether it is appreciating in value or not.  Also, my super cheap costume jewelry.  I have no regrets paying $20 for a fun statement necklace and then giving it away when it goes out of style.

Not worth it: Mid-range and higher end costume jewelry.  I have so much J Crew/Banana Republic/Kate Spade/department store fashion jewelry and it's so not worth the prices I paid, especially considering the quality.  Also, my diamond studs.  I asked for them as a gift and was pleased to get them as they are on every list of essential jewelry items every woman should own, but I never, ever wear them.  I put them in, look in the mirror, and then change them out for something else.  But, since they were a gift, I could never get rid of them.


----------



## Metrowestmama

My worth it list:


Hermes Farandole 120cm: So easy to wear. Toss on and go. Perfect with jeans and a tee. Right length as a long necklace
Chanel Glass Bead necklaces from the Classic line (Black, White and Gray). Goes with everything, simple, and love the little CCs. 
Cartier Love Bracelet. A Classic
Rolex Date Just. A Classic
Anything VCA. 
While I don't own these, I think a diamond tennis bracelet and a Cartier Watch, would be worth it investments. 

My not worth it list:


Hermes Clic Clac Bracelets. So many reasons but luckily I only have three before I realized they are not worth it for me. 
 All the costume jewelry I got over the years from JCrew, Ann Taylor, Gap, etc.
Chanel Jewelry. The seasonal pieces. Get dated quickly and for the price, don't hold up well. Luckily, I only have two pieces before I realized not to 'invest' in Chanel Jewelry anymore. 
Hermes Farandole 160cm: Even at 5'9" it was WAY too long for me. And when I would double or triple it up, the weight of it shifted on my neck and it would one strand would be strangling my neck and the other would be hanging so far down. So I was having to constantly adjust it. Keeping it for the time being as I may use it for a strap for a bag or wallet on a chain. But it is in my not worth it column. 
 Anything Tiffany. I've never been impressed with their stuff. That's just me.


----------



## katkrack

aleoandmint said:


> I'm going to be slightly different
> 
> not worth it : tiffany legacy e-ring, 1.7 ct middle stone


May I ask why? I do not own a solitaire and wear only a channel set wedding band with a cynthia bach crown ring as the second ring. I've considered a solitaire so I'm intrigued


----------



## saligator

Squids said:


> Not worth it: Mid-range and higher end costume jewelry. ... Also, my diamond studs.  I asked for them as a gift and was pleased to get them as they are on every list of essential jewelry items every woman should own, but I never, ever wear them.  I put them in, look in the mirror, and then change them out for something else.  But, since they were a gift, I could never get rid of them.



Why don't you reset them? Make a pendant and a ring - or add a different center stone and make a 3 stone ring?


----------



## Vintage Leather

Vintage Leather said:


> Somehow, cleaning out the jewelry box has taken a lot more time than I thought when I initially made this list...  But, my opinion and taste has evolved.
> 
> Worth It:
> Tiffany Elsa Peretti, Frank Gehry pieces - I still love DBTY, Starfish, the Infinity Cross, Orchid and Fish.  A lot of the overproduced pieces irritate me, however.
> Antique watches - 1910-1975 gold watches.  Classic styles, simple look.  I have a pendant, two cocktail, and two wrist watches (3of these watches were inherited - CPW is in the pennies!)
> Costume jewelry - I love the striking French statement pieces.  Big bold necklaces and earrings.  But a lot of the other stuff is just overwhelming
> 
> 
> Not Worth It:
> A lot of branded trendy silver - Tiffany, John Hardy, David Yurman, Konstantino, Kieselstein Cord.... it seemed like a good idea at the time.  But I should have stopped after a piece
> Modern watches - I have one "beater" watch, and it is a solid daily piece.  However, I have a lot more than one watch, and I still haven't remembered those darn batteries and bands.  More work than I am willing to put in to it
> Heavy earrings - Hello ripped earlobes!  I've converted several pieces to clips.
> Logo jewelry - thankfully, I've managed to give away or sell what I once had.
> Costume jewelry - there is such a thing as too much. I've hit that point.
> 
> 
> I have a lot more "stuff" to get rid of before I really finish off weeding through my jewelry.  So, in 6mo to a year, I'll clean out more and have even more "Not Worth It" items.
> I have learned that "One thing is good, two is not better.  Three negates any good from the One Thing"



The problem with being on this board for a number of years is that you occasionally see posts you made in the past and thing "My god, who was this idiot... ooh... me."  Yeah, see where I said "in 6mo to a year..." didn't happen.  The jewelry box still needs to be cleaned out.  

BUT, 4 years after my initial post: 

Worth it: 
-Vintage pieces, big and bold costume or delicate real.  I've become a quality snob; more inclined to look at the back of a piece than I did at the front of it.  
-Pins and brooches in sterling or gold 
-DBTY set; I've worn the earrings for about 250 days out of the year - well over a third.  My other earnings are sulking in their boxes about being neglected.  I haven't worn the necklace as much, but its great as a dainty bit of sparkle.
-My double-strand pearl necklace.  I have enough pearls to turn it into a three, and I've been debating if it would add or not...
-The big chunky white plastic necklace from the 40s that the Knight gave me for Christmas one year.  It's appalling how much I wear it.  

Not worth it:
- Anything I have functional duplicates of.  Again, One is good, Two is not better, Three is just plain bad.  
Looking through my jewelry, I had a tendency to buy into things I loved. 
What I mean is, I loved the piece; it was beautiful and full and a joy to wear.  Because I loved the one piece, I thought I loved the maker.  So I bought more pieces by the same maker.  I don't love them as much, and I'd rather wear the piece I found first.  So...  it only took me four years, and some painfully expensive lessons to learn to sit down, look at why I like something, and only get things that spark joy.


----------



## Cinnamon718

Not worth it: Brighton, Pandora, and expensive costume designer jewelry like Chanel. Kate Spade, Jcrew, H&M, Michael Kors, anything "plated". 

Worth it: For me, anything that's real silver, or gold. Can't go wrong with quality. Oh, and my Links of London rose gold skull bracelet. ( I think it's gold plated but it's so damn cool looking it gets a pass)


----------



## justeen

Not worth itandora, coach tori watch, silver plated jewelry off ebay (duh!)

Worth it: silver heart of the ocean replica off ebay, diamond ring from an antique shop, pearl necklace from a thift store
I find second hand jewelry very interesting  especially  gold


----------



## Metrowestmama

Vintage Leather said:


> The problem with being on this board for a number of years is that you occasionally see posts you made in the past and thing "My god, who was this idiot... ooh... me."  Yeah, see where I said "in 6mo to a year..." didn't happen.  The jewelry box still needs to be cleaned out.
> 
> BUT, 4 years after my initial post:
> 
> Worth it:
> -Vintage pieces, big and bold costume or delicate real.  I've become a quality snob; more inclined to look at the back of a piece than I did at the front of it.
> -Pins and brooches in sterling or gold
> -DBTY set; I've worn the earrings for about 250 days out of the year - well over a third.  My other earnings are sulking in their boxes about being neglected.  I haven't worn the necklace as much, but its great as a dainty bit of sparkle.
> -My double-strand pearl necklace.  I have enough pearls to turn it into a three, and I've been debating if it would add or not...
> -The big chunky white plastic necklace from the 40s that the Knight gave me for Christmas one year.  It's appalling how much I wear it.
> 
> Not worth it:
> - Anything I have functional duplicates of.  Again, One is good, Two is not better, Three is just plain bad.
> Looking through my jewelry, I had a tendency to buy into things I loved.
> What I mean is, I loved the piece; it was beautiful and full and a joy to wear.  Because I loved the one piece, I thought I loved the maker.  So I bought more pieces by the same maker.  I don't love them as much, and I'd rather wear the piece I found first.  So...  it only took me four years, and some painfully expensive lessons to learn to sit down, look at why I like something, and only get things that spark joy.



Love the update!!


----------



## applecidered

Not worth it: I hate to admit it, but I think diamonds are ridiculously overpriced and I will probably not get the value back on my e-ring, despite buying it at a local family owned jeweler. I love my diamond, but I also own some brilliant CZ pieces for a much more affordable price and no one that I know of can tell the difference, especially on my ears. I have walked into jewelry stores with the sales associate staring at my ears to try and tell, but it's difficult with the hair and stuff.

- Costume jewelry, for some reason my pierced ears get sore and sometimes pus (tmi) due to some cheapo metals used. Not to mention little fake diamonds fall off, it breaks, tarnishes, you name it. Looks horrid after a season.

- Sterling silver, especially the really marked up stuff. Can't part with my money that easily...

- Gold plated anything. It will wear off and look embarrassing to wear anymore.

Worth it: My gold wedding band.

- Any gold pieces - my pierced ears are thanking me for that! Especially my small CZ studs, if I happen to lose one I won't be crying over it.

- My petite pearl pendant necklace that goes with a lot of outfits.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

katkrack said:


> May I ask why? I do not own a solitaire and wear only a channel set wedding band with a cynthia bach crown ring as the second ring. I've considered a solitaire so I'm intrigued



Cynthia Bach!! I've not seen her stuff for ages. Love it!
I have one of her charm bracelets...&#128525;


----------



## memory

Worth it:
Unique artisan designs in silver - I have an amazing one of a kind pendant from a local designer which always gets compliments. 
Antique or second hand silver and gold pieces because the mark up is significantly less.

Not worth it:
Costume jewellery
Delicate jewellery  that doesn't stand up to regular wear. I've had clasps on bracelets and chains break. Thin gold items bend and distort, so I end up too reluctant to wear them.


----------



## Trekkie

Not worth it: 

Tiffany silver heart pendant - for some reason I cannot wear this for even a day without it beginning to tarnish, but my other silver jewellery is fine. 

 Anything I have in yellow gold, its just not really my style anymore... though I do eye off some of my mums yellow gold pieces strangely enough

 My pandora and Thomas Sabo collections, I didn't wear either for very long and now they gather dust. Though I might consider taking all the charms off the Sabo and just wearing the chain as a bracelet

Worth it:

My opal pendant - I had this converted from ring form for my 18th birthday, the opal was originally gifted to my nan from my grandad, who I unfortunately never met. So this necklace is like his birthday gift to me. The pendant also contains gold and diamonds from my great grandmothers engagement ring, so its really very special.

 Anything that was gifted to me by my grandmother or mum. They just get my style, my favorite pieces from them are my diamond huggies, my strand of pearls and my silver bangle.

On the fence:

 My Hermes Kelly watch, I bought this second hand (it is authentic though) but am wishing I had waited and gotten palladium rather than gold plated. While I really love the style and do wear it from time to time I find the design and the colour slightly off-putting. If I do wear it I don't wear any other pieces (except my earrings). Plus I was given a watch for my graduation (its Citizen) and while its not designer I love the simplicity, also its silver toned so I prefer it over my H watch.


----------



## katkrack

I've got another not worth it to add to my list 

Memoire eternity band. It's gorgeous and the price was great because it fit my finger - in the middle of winter . These sausage like hands of mine that swell at the first salty thing or heat are not meant for an eternity band that cannot be sized. Ha!

Beautiful ring but now I'm letting it go to reinvest in something I can wear all the time. I'm finally learning that just because something is pretty or appealing to my eye, I need to ask myself if it's really something I'll enjoy. Live and learn


----------



## pixiejenna

Worth it anything gold or platinum metal wise. Quality gemstones vs fakes. A nice classic watch is a great staple. 


For me not worth it coach anything from jewelry to key chains they simply do not last long at all. Tiffany silver that will scuff up in no time and tarnish to boot. Not a fan of silver jewelry in general for that very reason. And last but not least anything costume, why waste money on something that will get a handful of uses and will not last or you'll get bored of quickly.


----------



## alice87

Worth it: Pandora. Love it. The cost per wear makes it very affordable to me.
New love is Trollbeads. Pricey, but sometimes it is possible to find some bargain.
Love diamonds, it is great when the collection grows.
I love my gemstones, and how I can change my jewelry if I no longer like the style of it.
Not worth it:
some custom ordered pieces, they were pricey, not necessarily good in quality.
I usually sell the pieces no longer worth it to me.
I probably only regret selling couple pieces.  I actually reuse my gold and silver and make something new out of it. Recycling, right!
Watches. Over the years I paid more for darn batteries. 15 dollars, or 35 dollars to change battery in expensive watch once a year. It adds up. I ended up giving as a gift some of my watches because I no longer want to pay for battery change. I buy 1 watch per year. Now I try to keep my collection under 8 watches.


----------



## mfa777

Worth it:
Rolex watch
Chanel CC earrings
VCA Alhambra single motif ( many motifs are overpriced, I think)

Not worth it:
Cartier love bracelet - can't sleep in it, seen it on other people who wear it for couple of years - it looks veryyyy scratched up, annoying screw system. 


On the fence:
David Yurman open bangles with topaz and other yellow stone (forgot the name) - love it, it's beautiful, but do not wear it. Plus it's uncomfortable.


----------



## Bambieee

Worth it: 
- 14k yellow custom gold pendants and diamond initial earrings from local jeweler, 
- Venus by Maria Tash 18k yellow gold and white gold earrings/nose rings
- Surprisingly, my gold Michael Kors buckle bangle that I have had for a long while now that barely tarnished. 

Not worth it: 
- Yellow gold-filled earrings with colored stones I purchased in my early 20s. They look childish.


----------



## jenjen1964

Worth it, not because of cost but because of wear: Tiffany heart and bead bracelets, pandora bracelet, pearls I received for 16th b-day (many years ago!!) Tiffany atlas hug earring, tiny cz studs for second piercing and MK gold tone and cz hoops that go with everything!

Not worth it:  All the Kohls, Target, home party, etc stuff that broke or sits in the drawer because I got bored after a few wears, sigh.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

Not worth it : Tiffany WG anything, I feel like people think it's silver. 
The money I've spent on real pearls, should have just gotten cultured for cheaper
Fashion watches that are like 400 dollars. I'd rather spend more and have something I can keep forever. 

Worth it: my ballon bleu, Chanel j12, simple Tiffany silver- it polishes up well it for the price it add good variety, and I'm sure the love bracelet I'll be getting soon will be worth it !


----------



## splurgetothemax

Worth it: my diamond ring tcw 3.5 ct, flower diamond pin tcw 2 ct, diamond bangle tcw 3.5 ct, loose diamonds tcw 1.6 ct that iam planning to set with south sea pearls soon, Nyonyas brooches and kerongsangs from 1910's from my mother's grandmother, loose amethyst stones, loose Sleeping Beauty turquoises that I acquired from a gematologist whom bought those turq from Bvlgari supplier, 1960's hand carved Mother of Pearl (lace carved and oh so painstakingly beautiful) from Jerussalem that gifted to me from a Jordanian jewelry designer who used to sell in Harrods London, genuine carved ivory (elephant, not mammoth) pendant and earrings given by my best friend's mother, Tahitian pearls earrings bought for me by my late mother, diamond pendant in white gold as a graduation gift from my best friend, my 22k boy charm ( it has my son's name on the back) and calender with my wedding's date and my husband's name, lastly my late mother's wedding ring, my great grandma's gold set, and other gold that handed down to me after my mother's death.

So not worth it: costume jewelries that i bought at the fairs or bazaar and $250 Lunch at the Ritz fish earrings that i bought in Carmel back in 2003 ( hellooo what was i thinking, i could get an Hermes scarf with that money), charm bracelets with chinese crystals and plastic pearls ( soo cheap looking and the crystals dulled and scratched in no time), all handmade jewelries with laminated papers and freshwater pearls, and other knicks knacks i bought during my college year. 
On a fence: BV bag ( it is smaller for my current taste), marc jacobs stella bag in pink, coach bags, martin margiela wedges ( half size too small), chanel resort flats ( canvas and white leather). 
Iam hoping to buy: Mikimoto bracelet or ring, VCA ring, a classic watch from watch maker's house.


----------



## CSG

Let me join.

Not worth it: Pandora bracelet with two tone silver & YG charms (I cannot sell it because it was gifted to me by my boyfriend), Chanel CC logo earrings costume jewelry (I do not like it anymore when I became interested with fine jewelries. I rarely or almost never wear it LOL!), Return to Tiffany Mini Heart Tag Necklace with Mint Enamel (Sorry, I really feel like it is for teen girls, I am no longer a teen), Gold jewelries with Zirconia / Russian Diamonds (Gifted to me but I do not feel confident wearing those compared to wearing ones with real diamonds. Is it just me?)

Worth it: Hermes Clic H (I still love it and wear it tons), Return to Tiffany Bead Bracelet in Silver (I consider it a classic piece), all fine jewelries (Gold and diamonds I believe hold its value), Tissot two tone watch (Affordable yet great quality)


----------



## saligator

splurgetothemax said:


> Worth it: genuine carved ivory (elephant, not mammoth) pendant and earrings
> 
> I realize that this is your opinion of what is "worth it" but for me, carved ivory is never worth it. In this day and age I think is irresponsible to own or collect ivory, period.


----------



## Luxelifemomma

saligator said:


> splurgetothemax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth it: genuine carved ivory (elephant, not mammoth) pendant and earrings
> 
> I realize that this is your opinion of what is "worth it" but for me, carved ivory is never worth it. In this day and age I think is irresponsible to own or collect ivory, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...


----------



## splurgetothemax

saligator said:


> splurgetothemax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth it: genuine carved ivory (elephant, not mammoth) pendant and earrings
> 
> I realize that this is your opinion of what is "worth it" but for me, carved ivory is never worth it. In this day and age I think is irresponsible to own or collect ivory, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your opinion. Unlike other countries that sold illegal ivory by killing elephants, in my country ivory are obtained from dead elephants. Just like mammoth's ivory which came from fossils and completely legal in the US. It is illegal, in my country, to kill elephants merely for their ivory. FYI, in some remote islands, ivory is worth more than gold. Gold is not easily bought and transported so ivory are their savings for their children education, in which they can sell later on. I dont see ivory as irresponsible or superfluous purchase. I see it as something that functional, and hope for secured life and better future.
Click to expand...


----------



## mistikat

saligator said:


> splurgetothemax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worth it: genuine carved ivory (elephant, not mammoth) pendant and earrings
> 
> I realize that this is your opinion of what is "worth it" but for me, carved ivory is never worth it. In this day and age I think is irresponsible to own or collect ivory, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxelifemomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saligator said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> splurgetothemax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saligator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your opinion. Unlike other countries that sold illegal ivory by killing elephants, in my country ivory are obtained from dead elephants. Just like mammoth's ivory which came from fossils and completely legal in the US. It is illegal, in my country, to kill elephants merely for their ivory. FYI, in some remote islands, ivory is worth more than gold. Gold is not easily bought and transported so ivory are their savings for their children education, in which they can sell later on. I dont see ivory as irresponsible or superfluous purchase. I see it as something that functional, and hope for secured life and better future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can we please move on from the ethics of owning certain materials, please? Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## auberielle

Worth it:
- Silver, YG or WG jewelry, I feel like if I store it properly and give it a nice clean every now and then it will always have some value.
- Investing in a good watch because it will probably last you a lifetime.
- Pearl earrings set in YG or WG, it's such a classic piece.

Not worth it:
- Costume jewelry, I have some pieces from Givenchy and Michael Kors but honestly don't really wear them that much and they are pretty worthless
- Owning 10 + watches, I have 5 watches and only wear 2 of them lol


----------



## MBKitty

Spent over an hour perusing this thread. What a great resource for someone looking to buy some blingy baubles!

I'll join in:

Worth It to ME:
-Wedding set. My set is very plain. A diamond solitaire set on a plain 1.7mm platinum band, and a plain 2mm platinum band. I LOVE THIS SET. I never take it off and it is by far, my most valuable and my favorite set of jewelry.
-Cartier Trinity Ring
-WG: Petite Diamond Cross Pendant; tiny, no brand diamond hoop earrings. Both are very unassuming, but add a touch of sparkle to everyday outfits. 
-Sterling Silver: Tiffany venetian and bead bracelets.
-Pearls: Tiffany/Peretti SS Large Mesh earrings with pearl; Vintage, dainty pearl necklace. I received the necklace as a bridesmaid's gift nearly 20 years ago and I still reach for it when I need pearls.
-YG: Monogram necklace; small hoop diamond earrings; Tiffany DBTY bracelet; Tiffany thin stacking rings with my kid's birthstones that I received as push presents; Vintage gemstone ring with my husband's birthstone I picked up in Europe during a trip.

Not Worth It to ME:
-My David Yurman pieces. So overdone, I can't reach for any bracelet without cringing.
-Pandora. I don't know if I have outgrown this, but once I finally got more than half a bracelet put together, I never reached for it.
-All my high street costume jewelry: Banana Republic, JCrew, Kate Spade, Kendra Scott, BaubleBar, Michael Kors, etc. The gold plating is the worst and it wears away or tarnishes. Just thinking of the money I spent on these that could have gone to high quality pieces makes me ill. Fortunately, everyone else is still obsessed with KS and I was able to unload a ton of that in the college town where I live.
-Apple Watch - The battery sometimes doesn't even last a whole day and I have to take it off every single day to recharge it. It's awful.

I hope to streamline my purchases in the future so that I can add a couple of Cartier pieces that I have my eye on in the coming years.


----------



## cdtracing

I have found this thread fascinating.  Everyone has different opinions & it's all subject to personal taste.  So, I guess I'll add to it.
For me-Worth it:
My wedding set in platinum 
my Pearls, especially my Tahitans/South Seas & Akoya
my gold, platinum, & Sterling Silver jewelry with or without fine gemstones or diamonds
my NA collection of jewelry, mostly from the 40's to the 70's

Not Worth it:
Plated Jewelry of any kind; it fades & wears off & winds up looking cheap
Costume Jewelry, especially the over priced branded stuff
Really trendy styles that go in & out of favor

I have spent years collecting jewelry.  I rarely buy branded pieces but I do buy gold, silver, & fine metals.  I do love genuine gems & diamonds.
I stopped buying costume jewelry years ago.  I found that I would wear them once or twice & then stick them in a drawer.  I do have a few vintage costume pieces that belonged to my grandmother that are from the 30's & 40's I keep for sentimental reasons.  
I am at the point that the only jewelry I am looking to buy are classics in fine metals.  I've been looking at some of the VCA Alahambra collection, some Cartier & Bulgari pieces.  I have also decided to invest in a fine timepiece but haven't decided on a brand yet,  Still have a lot of research to do.


----------



## celine_soe

This thread is so interesting so I guess I will be joining too. 

Worth it: my solitaire diamond ring,diamond pendant necklace, and diamond stud, Omega constellation diamond watch, Tiffany mini heart tag bead bracelet(it has a lot of sentimental value to me as it's the first gift he bought me on our first date), DY cable bracelet, Monica Vinader fiji bracelet, and a lot of costume jewelry that I both under $20 ( I loved them at the time I bought them so they worth)

Not worth it: Chanel Costume jewelry, earrings, chest pin, same as the Hermes jewelry....


----------



## vanilla_addict

Interesting 
My current obsession: diamonds and nothing but diamonds!
Worth it: all my diamond pieces!
Not worth it: all my bracelets from Tory Burch (earings too), LV, BV, Hermes, Henri Bendel custom jewelry!! I dont wear them anymore  i am all about diamond pieces only right now.


----------



## staceyjan

Wondering if this was worth it:
http://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/earr...searchkeyword=Mesh&trackpdp=search&fromcid=-1
It is the mesh earrings from T&Co and has a little diamond in them.  There was a pair that was less expensive without the diamond.  I am not sure if I should have gotten them instead and another smaller piece.

I just got them and could exchange.  Any thoughts?


----------



## lucydee

vanilla_addict said:


> Interesting
> My current obsession: diamonds and nothing but diamonds!
> Worth it: all my diamond pieces!
> Not worth it: all my bracelets from Tory Burch (earings too), LV, BV, Hermes, Henri Bendel custom jewelry!! I dont wear them anymore  i am all about diamond pieces only right now.




+1
My sentiments exactly!  I have downsized my jewelry collection and only wear my diamond jewelry and Michelle Siren 16 diamond watch.  Simple and elegant and goes with my diamond studs, diamond cross pendant, diamond cushion engagement ring and diamond eternity band.


----------



## vanilla_addict

lucydee said:


> +1
> My sentiments exactly!  I have downsized my jewelry collection and only wear my diamond jewelry and Michelle Siren 16 diamond watch.  Simple and elegant and goes with my diamond studs, diamond cross pendant, diamond cushion engagement ring and diamond eternity band.


You gave me an idea! I should downsize as well! Never thought of that  specially that they have been sitting in the bottom layer of my jewl box for more than two years un-used. Indeed its the simplicity and elegance that triggered my recent change. I feel my non jewl things are a bit fashiony and not classic. They unfortunately serve as toys when ever my little one gets her hand on them! Hehehe


----------



## susanq

I was looking at all of the jewelry I have after reading this and am now on a kick to sell a whole lot of it. 
Worth it:
-Chanel intense black J12,  Cartier Juste Un Clou w/diamonds ring,  2 free people statement necklaces,  custom diamond bangle,  .5 tcw diamond stud for my 1 second hole,  Hermes clic H in black with enamel black H,  Chanel brooch 

Not Worth it:
-Cartier wedding love ring (It always pinched my finger and made it look fat =( ), Chanel costume jewelry necklace, ANY earings I have ever bought, Return to Tiffany jewelry, Pandora bracelet,  Ippolita silver


----------



## lucydee

vanilla_addict said:


> You gave me an idea! I should downsize as well! Never thought of that  specially that they have been sitting in the bottom layer of my jewl box for more than two years un-used. Indeed its the simplicity and elegance that triggered my recent change. I feel my non jewl things are a bit fashiony and not classic. They unfortunately serve as toys when ever my little one gets her hand on them! Hehehe


 


Yep, anything unused for over 2 years you sell then the money you make on the jewelry you sell you use it for more diamonds, lol.. I love diamonds!


----------



## vanilla_addict

lucydee said:


> the money you make on the jewelry you sell you use it for more diamonds, lol.. I love diamonds!


Yup It goes without saying  loool


----------



## prettysquare

Always enjoy coming back to this thread. 

Worth it:  akoya 7mm pearl earrings, solitaire necklace in gold, diamond studs (although now wish they were smaller, but better quality diamonds), YSL Arty ring (it's dated, but I still love it). 

Not worth it:  silver necklaces, all the cheap-y earrings from high street shops, statement necklaces (haven't worn these in years).


----------



## Joule

Worth it: 
All my gold, diamond, and pearl jewelry. I'm well-stocked and love the basics. 
I have a few colored gemstone pieces that I wear on occasion.

Not worth it:
Silver (except for my collection of bracelets from Eden Hand Arts - I'm sentimental)

I have no costume jewelry, so no regrets there.


----------



## leechiyong

Worth it:
Anything I buy because I absolutely love it.  While I wish my fashion/silver pieces were made in fine materials, they make my heart sing to wear and the price per wear is low, so I don't mind it.

Not worth it:
Anything I buy because I need to fill a gap.  I tend to gravitate towards bracelets and rings, so I'm lacking in earrings and necklaces.  Then, when there's an event and I don't have anything to wear with my outfit, I'm scrambling and buying something that I just figure I can use again even if I don't love it.  Said item gets bookmarked in my head, though, I find something I do love, and then that basic languishes in my jewelry box.


----------



## lilsweetie

I am the kind of person who doesn't switch out jewelry often. I pretty much wear the same pieces every day and sleep, shower, do everything in it. The pieces I regret are the ones that sit in the jewelry box (which often end up being the cheaper, lower quality pieces).

*Worth it: * 

Rolex 31mm 
WG Love Bracelet 
2.8tcw Martini Studs w/ jumbo backs - these stay upright in my ears perfectly! I dislike droopy studs so I was really picky when getting these made
Custom Plat Solitaire and 5-stone band. I had my original wedding set re-set and love the result!

*Not worth it:* 

Tiffany silver bracelets
Silver rings
My non waterproof watches like MK or Kenneth Cole - I like things I can wear 24/7 without worries


----------



## me_love_purse

Worth it:
My rolexes, Cartier love bracelets, ering upgrade. Old euro rhr, diamond studs

Not worth it: 
J12, H clic clacs, Tiffany silver stuff, hearts and arrows mrb ( for the life of me can't see the difference between ideals and super ideals)


----------



## txstats

Worth it: Rolex and all my precious metal and diamond jewelry.

Not worth it: nothing. I think long and hard before making a purchase, expensive or cheap.


----------



## Minkas

*Worth it:*
- Rose Gold Cartier LOVE Bracelet
- My 2 fine rose gold diamond rings
- Diamond pendants, dbty & others
- Tiffany Pearl studs

*Not worth it:*
- any fake/replica jewellery
- fashion / statement jewellery
- any branded costume jewllery e.g. Chanel - too expensive for what it is.
- silver - tarnishes too easily

I now only buy jewellery that I know I will wear everyday. Costume jewellery always seems to be sold or thrown away after a few years, so I'd rather invest in pieces I can pass down as heirlooms to my future children. Also what's the point in having jewellery if it lives mostly in your jewellery box.


----------



## mrs moulds

Worth it: My entire high-end  handbag & Tiffany collections, wedding rings and earrings.
.
Not worth it: My watches. I don't wear them enough, which is a waste of money.


----------



## MrsWashington

Love this thread and reading all the different answers!

I agree with the others who have said that they now tend to gravitate towards a smaller collection that they can wear everyday, instead of a bigger collection that sits in the jewelry box.

Worth it:
solitaire platinum engagement ring and plain platinum wedding band
cartier yellow gold love bracelet
cartier tank francaise watch
VCA alhambra pendant
yellow gold diamond eternity ring (gift from DH)
solitaire pearl earrings
pearl necklace (gift from parents)
pearl bracelet (gift from DH)
emerald and diamond pendant (gift from DH)

Not worth it:
hermes clic clac
hermes cape cod double tour watch
david yurman gold dome cable bracelet 
ALL the tiffany silver jewelry I purchased/received as gifts, with the exception my monogrammed return to tiffany round tag bracelet as it's sentimental

On the fence:
heriloom diamond and pearl earrings - I absolutely LOVE these, but have only worn on my wedding day as I'm terrified I will lose them


----------



## Phillyfan

Every once in awhile I come back on here to say I'm so amazed with the number of responses my thread has! I started it in 2011 and it must be the catchy title! [emoji4]. People even borrowed it for inspiration for  bag threads. I remember the day I posted it. Wasn't even thought out in my head - wish I could do another great one that stays active for 5 years plus! And I hope people have found it helpful and have learned a lot from other's responses. I sure have!


----------



## CSG

Phillyfan said:


> Every once in awhile I come back on here to say I'm so amazed with the number of responses my thread has! I started it in 2011 and it must be the catchy title! [emoji4]. People even borrowed it for inspiration for  bag threads. I remember the day I posted it. Wasn't even thought out in my head - wish I could do another great one that stays active for 5 years plus! And I hope people have found it helpful and have learned a lot from other's responses. I sure have!



Great thread! I use this thread for reference when buying new stuff.


----------



## lovethelove78

My first post  been lurking around forever but this is such a great thread I felt the need to contribute!
Worth it: my Rolex (gift from parents for graduation), diamond studs, DY Morganite and RG Albion cocktail ring, pearl studs (from my Grandmother), diamonds, initial Meira t diamond and WG necklace I wear every day. 

Not worth it: DY cable bangles (tarnished and i no longer wear), all of my costume jewelry (and I have a TON) I never wear (makes me want to cry), Pandora (I gave my bracelet away), sterling silver anything, my cheapy watches.

Reaaaaaallly itching to get the Cartier Love bracelet in RG --- such a huge purchase and I am pretty sure will go on my worth it list...those who own it, do you think it is worth it?


----------



## sleepykitten

Worth it:
Cartier SS BB automatic watch
Platinum and diamond jewelry 

Not worth it:
Tiffany silver jewelry (tarnishes so badly), hermes/lv/chanel costume jewelry (although I still like some of the chanel pieces), too many designer battery watches (keep having to change the batteries and don't get enough wear out of them)


----------



## MyDogTink

lovethelove78 said:


> My first post  been lurking around forever but this is such a great thread I felt the need to contribute!
> Worth it: my Rolex (gift from parents for graduation), diamond studs, DY Morganite and RG Albion cocktail ring, pearl studs (from my Grandmother), diamonds, initial Meira t diamond and WG necklace I wear every day.
> 
> Not worth it: DY cable bangles (tarnished and i no longer wear), all of my costume jewelry (and I have a TON) I never wear (makes me want to cry), Pandora (I gave my bracelet away), sterling silver anything, my cheapy watches.
> 
> Reaaaaaallly itching to get the Cartier Love bracelet in RG --- such a huge purchase and I am pretty sure will go on my worth it list...those who own it, do you think it is worth it?




I think anything Cartier is worth it. My view now is to by branded items.


----------



## Compass Rose

Not worth it:
Phillip Stein Rose gold watch.  Rose gold turned to yellow gold in 6 months.  Bet this applies to all their rose gold.  Sad to have paid $700 in St Thomas when I could have purchased a Michael Kors for  at least half that with the same results.


----------



## lettuceshop

Compass Rose said:


> Not worth it:
> Phillip Stein Rose gold watch.  Rose gold turned to yellow gold in 6 months.  Bet this applies to all their rose gold.  Sad to have paid $700 in St Thomas when I could have purchased a Michael Kors for  at least half that with the same results.




A little off topic but I'm going to St.Thomas and St.Marten in a couple of weeks, are there any jewelry stores you would recommend, obviously not for a Philip Stein watch.


----------



## MyDogTink

lettuceshop said:


> A little off topic but I'm going to St.Thomas and St.Marten in a couple of weeks, are there any jewelry stores you would recommend, obviously not for a Philip Stein watch.




I love St. Maarten. For totally worth it, the Rolex in St Thomas is very nice.


----------



## KTEM88

I can't believe I just read all 22 pages of this thread! Loved it so much I felt the need to contribute...

Worth it;
My 3 stone sapphire and diamond ering, my petit sapphire and diamond wedding band, matching sapphire earrings and pendant my mom gave me as a wedding gift, my Pandora bracelet and all my charms (I love switching them up and wear it everyday), my collection of SS earrings from various stores (bought for $50 or less) because I switch them up and wear them all the time still.
My Kate Spade bags &#10084;&#65039; 

Not worth it;
The tiny sapphire pendant my hubby bought me from a chain jeweller for way too much when we were newly together, cheap costume jewellery bought from flea markets, Claire's and the like that I never wear, delicate bracelets that I never wear because I'm afraid I'll break or lose it.


----------



## michumichu

cdtracing said:


> I have found this thread fascinating.  Everyone has different opinions & it's all subject to personal taste.  So, I guess I'll add to it.
> For me-Worth it:
> My wedding set in platinum
> my Pearls, especially my Tahitans/South Seas & Akoya
> my gold, platinum, & Sterling Silver jewelry with or without fine gemstones or diamonds
> my NA collection of jewelry, mostly from the 40's to the 70's
> 
> Not Worth it:
> Plated Jewelry of any kind; it fades & wears off & winds up looking cheap
> Costume Jewelry, especially the over priced branded stuff
> Really trendy styles that go in & out of favor
> 
> I have spent years collecting jewelry.  I rarely buy branded pieces but I do buy gold, silver, & fine metals.  I do love genuine gems & diamonds.
> I stopped buying costume jewelry years ago.  I found that I would wear them once or twice & then stick them in a drawer.  I do have a few vintage costume pieces that belonged to my grandmother that are from the 30's & 40's I keep for sentimental reasons.
> I am at the point that the only jewelry I am looking to buy are classics in fine metals.  I've been looking at some of the VCA Alahambra collection, some Cartier & Bulgari pieces.  I have also decided to invest in a fine timepiece but haven't decided on a brand yet,  Still have a lot of research to do.




I totally agree with u!


----------



## Rami00

lovethelove78 said:


> My first post  been lurking around forever but this is such a great thread I felt the need to contribute!
> Worth it: my Rolex (gift from parents for graduation), diamond studs, DY Morganite and RG Albion cocktail ring, pearl studs (from my Grandmother), diamonds, initial Meira t diamond and WG necklace I wear every day.
> 
> Not worth it: DY cable bangles (tarnished and i no longer wear), all of my costume jewelry (and I have a TON) I never wear (makes me want to cry), Pandora (I gave my bracelet away), sterling silver anything, my cheapy watches.
> 
> Reaaaaaallly itching to get the Cartier Love bracelet in RG --- such a huge purchase and I am pretty sure will go on my worth it list...those who own it, do you think it is worth it?



Totally worth it! I have two love bracelets and it's the best jewelry money could buy for me -  I never took 'em off.


----------



## Rami00

This thread is amazing

Worth it
-Grandma's pinky ring that she loved and wore everyday and passed it down to me (the most precious piece of jewerly)
-Cartier YG & WG love bracelets with four diamonds
-Cartier JUC pave ring in YG
-Tiffany Victoria tennis bracelet 
-Tiffany dbty .26 white diamond and .97 pear shaped yellow diamond (I am sending it off to Tiffanys to have an halo around it) 

Not worth it
-Hermes double tour bracelet. I don't wear it enough

Thanks to all of you. I am being careful and not buying things just coz. I wait forever to save up..trying to buy the right things first time around.


----------



## Parisluxury

Worth it my Tiffany and Co engagement ring and wedding band
Tiffany Victoria earrings
Tiffany silver jewellery
Bulgari diamond necklace
Cartier love ring
Hermes black enamel bracelet
Chanel costume cc earrings
Akoya pearl earrings and necklace 

Not worth it
Pandora


----------



## Nymf

Worth it:
-rolex (tt, champagne, diamonds lady datejust)
-diamond drop earrings
-love bracelet-cartier (i also lovf my mini love)
- juc ring-cartier
- mikimoto earrings: pearl-diamond
- 4band yg and diamond ring

Not worth it:
- tiffany dbty
- all other cheaper non brand jewellery never wear them


----------



## Christofle

Worth it:
Glashütte Original watch
Custom gold/platinum jewelry

On the fence:
Cartier rings (feels less personal/special, since they are produced in huge quantities) 

Not worth it:
Louis Vuitton necklaces in palladium and leather


----------



## BenLovesLV

Not worth it: Bulgari Chopardissimo ring in RG, I only like white gold, but I liked the design so much, I bought it. Plain YG Cartier love bracelet for the same reason. LV fashion bracelets, I was thrilled when I bought them, now I just find them tacky. 


Worth it: Bulgari Zero WG wide ring, plain and 4 diamonds WG Cartier love bracelets (all of them are very suitable to wear 24/7), wide silver Hermès CDC ring (I love the hue of tarnished silver, so no polishing for me here), T&Co 1837 ring for the same reason.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Everything I have is worth it. Sometimes i get regretful because I have lots of good quality but smaller diamonds (below 1ct), and think I should have saved up and got 1 bigger thing. However I toss and turn and can never decide. I do like to have lots of choice so that does suck me in hhaha

worth it: engagement ring, wedding ring, rose gold ribbon necklace, RTT white gold diamonds, Jan Logan Rose gold band for stacking, 

Unsure: yellow gold and yellow diamond Tiffany Co ring and pendant - smaller but good quality diamonds, Tiffany Co Silver - great for work but sometimes a little remorseful (if I ever have kids it will become birthday presents for them hahaha)

not worth it: Swarovski, any watch I have bought so far (I'm not sure what it is but i make them stop when there is nothing wrong with them)


----------



## skyqueen

Worth it:
diamond studs 5 tcw
Harry Winston Ceylon/diamond "icicle" earrings (can't remember the stats)
tennis bracelet 14 tcw
4 diamond eternity bangles 2 tcw each
J12/diamond bezel
Michael Bondanza locket 18kt/diamonds
Michael Patterson Ceylon/diamond checkerboard ring
Michael Bondanza 18kt bubble choker
Michael Good 18kt infinity earrings
Pascal Lacroix hinged diamond bracelet 1.24 tcw
Tennis necklace 8 tcw
Hermes Farandole 160 necklace
I have collected this jewelry for years and couldn't afford to buy in today's market. I absolutely love my cheap Kenneth Jay Lane huge pearl chocker and get tons of compliments everytime I wear it, more so then my expensive stuff...go figure! 


Not worth it:
Elsa Peretti sterling silver large bone cuff
Several Elsa Peretti sterling earrings
Ippolita earrings
Can't remember all the fiascos. 


Don't get me started on my bag collection. Ugh!


----------



## thewildraven

Worth it 
Rolex DJ, 
Bentley & Skinner diamond dragonfly earrings, 
Tiffany bangle return to Tiffany
White gold tennis bracelet 
Cartier trinity cord  bracelet .. Never take it off

Unsure .. Stephen Einhorn locket .. Very expensive for silver, however it is gorgeous and I bought it to keep pictures of my late parents & dog  so it's worth it in that way.

Not worth it
DBTY platinum necklace  .12 carat it drives me mad it keeps twisting round, I don't think the diamond is worth the hearty price tag  .. will sell it soon.
Most Tiffany silver .. would prefer to wait and get the more precious metals..
Pandora.. Wasted a lot of money on that, bracelet too heavy ... I don't think that they are worth it.


----------



## illie

Worth it: diamond studs, tissot mother of pearl watch (bad resale value, but it's pretty to me and stainless steel so its timeless), tiffany star of david

Not worth it: michael kors watch, all the costume jewelry from forever 21 i was in love with fresh/soph year of college [blech!]


----------



## GoStanford

Great thread!  I'm new to the Jewelry Forums, and I think these are my new favorite threads after the Bag Forums!  From my collection:

Worth it:
- Silver and gold bangles, which I wear more often than bracelets
- Tiffany Knot earrings and pendant, which I should have bought when I first saw them a year ago, since the prices went up this year before I bought them
- Swatch watch - my favorite brand.  I get one every few years and wear it till the strap wears out, and sometimes I replace the strap too.

Not worth it: most of my costume jewelry, especially the couple of souvenirs I picked up at a ski vacation last year, like a crystal cocktail ring.  I never wear it.

Misc. thoughts:
- DY tempts me but I have so much silver already.  The other day, one of my students was wearing two DY bangles from her grandmother.  The sentiment and look were beautiful.  Those pieces really meant something to her, which was great.
- I have boxes of silver jewelry to sell, but it's hard to find a secondhand jewelry shop to take them, and the money recouped is relatively little, so I'm trying to hold off on buying more.


----------



## pinkybear

To Phillyfan (thread starter) and everyone that contributed thank you so much. I've used this thread as a rule book since it started.

Worth It:
Wedding set
My Cartier pieces: Mini Love Ring, Saphirs de Legers bracelet,  Amulete de Cartier necklace, diamond studs - sprinkles of luxury tame enough for the office 
Cartier SS Tank Francaise - I wear this to work, gym, weekend, date night, bang it against my desk or the wall..even jumped in the ocean once with it and it still works fine
Mikimoto earrings - my parents' grad present, it goes with everything 
VCA vintage Alhambra earrings MIL gave to me - rarely wear it but when I do, I feel like a grown up
Maya Brenner diamond California pendant 
Round and emerald cut diamond line bracelet
Tiffany Silver pieces for everyday jewelry

Not Worth It
Luxury Brand Costume Jewelry like Chanel glass pearls, Hermes clic clac and Ferragamo leather bracelets
Kate Spade enamel - so so cute but tarnishes after a year
Forever 21 or Claire's costume jewelry 
Movado gold watch - what was I thinking? 
Michele diamond CSX watch
Diamond jewelry set in sterling silver
Bridesmaids jewelry gifted by brides - get me a Starbucks card or a bottle of rose. I don't need another SS name plate, monogram or nickname engraved on a pendant
Past, present, future princess cut diamond ring - begged my then boyfriend (now husband) to get it for me. It's been sitting in my jewelry box for years now, I came to the realization that it's ugly (gasp!)
The many diamond studs I lost because I was not smart enough to get screw backs or protektor backs (RIP)
Mikimoto necklace dad got me for my wedding. Too formal for anything other than a wedding or a red carpet event.

Something I learned from this thread is that it's best to save up and buy what you really want than get something cheap for instant gratification and regret it later.


----------



## Notorious Pink

pinkybear said:


> Not Worth It
> Luxury Brand Costume Jewelry Chanel glass pearls, Hermes clic clac
> 
> Mikimoto necklace dad got me for my wedding. Too formal for anything other than a wedding or a red carpet event.



Hi, pinkybear! I'm a longtime fan of this thread as well. I agree with a lot of what you say, but as we all have different experiences, I was hoping to help you turn some of your not-worth-its into worth-its! 

I am not a fan of costume jewelry and LONG avoided the jewelry at H. Eventually I started buying CDCs and sometimes a clic. Actually I would buy a clic and then regret it and sell it. Here is what I have come to with these: they are fabulous for stacking and play well with good jewelry. I wear a lot of color and I use these costume-y pieces to bring an outfit together. The CDC is a statement piece that plays well with everything, from my pg diamond bangle to gemstone beads. Of course I'd love an all-VCA and Cartier stack, but for now, the colors that coordinate with my Hermes scarves and leather goods makes me happy.

I feel sad that you are not enjoying your pearls. They are really not that formal. Why not try them with jeans? Under a motorcycle jacket? You really could make them work! A pearl necklace is truly a versatile everyday piece. Unless it's covered with diamonds or the design is otherwise atypical , I really think you should try playing with them and see what you can do. Forget that you think that they're formal! I wear should-grazing Diamond Sutra earrings during the day sometimes - there are no rules - have fun!


----------



## chessmont

I wear my black pearl, white pearl and pink pearl necklaces with jeans and tees - go for it! Unless as mentioned they are a very fancy design and not plain pearl necklaces.


----------



## carlialissa

Worth it: Small diamond earrings, Tiffany silver bracelet, plain white gold wedding band and solitaire rings, Tiffany silver necklace, silver Invicta mother of pearl watch. (These pieces I wear everyday)

I bought a silver David Yurman look like cable bracelet from Bealls about 7 years ago. I have worn it almost every day since before I knew what David Yurman was. This makes me want to buy an authentic piece. 

Not Sure: My gold Michael Kors watch. I've received a million compliments on it and wore it everyday for 2 years....but I just don't love it and it looks very beaten up. 

Not worth it: Alex and ani bracelets. They were too expensive for what they were and mine look like crap now. 

All the costume jewelry I collected in high school and college.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pinkybear said:


> To Phillyfan (thread starter) and everyone that contributed thank you so much. I've used this thread as a rule book since it started.
> 
> Worth It:
> Wedding set
> My Cartier pieces: Mini Love Ring, Saphirs de Legers bracelet,  Amulete de Cartier necklace, diamond studs - sprinkles of luxury tame enough for the office
> Cartier SS Tank Francaise - I wear this to work, gym, weekend, date night, bang it against my desk or the wall..even jumped in the ocean once with it and it still works fine
> Mikimoto earrings - my parents' grad present, it goes with everything
> VCA vintage Alhambra earrings MIL gave to me - rarely wear it but when I do, I feel like a grown up
> Maya Brenner diamond California pendant
> Round and emerald cut diamond line bracelet
> Tiffany Silver pieces for everyday jewelry
> 
> Not Worth It
> Luxury Brand Costume Jewelry like Chanel glass pearls, Hermes clic clac and Ferragamo leather bracelets
> Kate Spade enamel - so so cute but tarnishes after a year
> Forever 21 or Claire's costume jewelry
> Movado gold watch - what was I thinking?
> Michele diamond CSX watch
> Diamond jewelry set in sterling silver
> Bridesmaids jewelry gifted by brides - get me a Starbucks card or a bottle of rose. I don't need another SS name plate, monogram or nickname engraved on a pendant
> Past, present, future princess cut diamond ring - begged my then boyfriend (now husband) to get it for me. It's been sitting in my jewelry box for years now, I came to the realization that it's ugly (gasp!)
> The many diamond studs I lost because I was not smart enough to get screw backs or protektor backs (RIP)
> Mikimoto necklace dad got me for my wedding. Too formal for anything other than a wedding or a red carpet event.
> 
> Something I learned from this thread is that it's best to save up and buy what you really want than get something cheap for instant gratification and regret it later.


I agree with everything written except for the mikimotos pearls. They are a true timeless treasure. Try wearing them with a t shirt in the summer or a cashmere sweater/ jeans in the winter. I hope that you grow to cherish them someday.


----------



## Phillyfan

I have gotten the greatest responses on this thread! I didn't even plan the title of it! Usually my titles take more time to compose. This has been so incredibly helpful to me in planning my purchases. I have learned so much and I am so happy that others enjoy reading through as well! Keep them coming!


----------



## Divea

Worth it - I love all the gold pieces I bought. 22k with enamel, or diamonds or inlay work. My gold bangles. My diamond rings. My DY stuff. I have a considerable amount of DY jewelry all bought at NY sample sales so at 50/60 percent off they are indeed a steal and a pleasure to wear with wantonness. I have a Tiffany RTT and I wear it all the time! I enjoy my Pandora bracelet too.  All hand beaded pieces. 

Not worth it - cheaply made costume stuff!!


----------



## lovemybags54

lovethelove78 said:


> My first post  been lurking around forever but this is such a great thread I felt the need to contribute!
> Worth it: my Rolex (gift from parents for graduation), diamond studs, DY Morganite and RG Albion cocktail ring, pearl studs (from my Grandmother), diamonds, initial Meira t diamond and WG necklace I wear every day.
> 
> Not worth it: DY cable bangles (tarnished and i no longer wear), all of my costume jewelry (and I have a TON) I never wear (makes me want to cry), Pandora (I gave my bracelet away), sterling silver anything, my cheapy watches.
> 
> Reaaaaaallly itching to get the Cartier Love bracelet in RG --- such a huge purchase and I am pretty sure will go on my worth it list...those who own it, do you think it is worth it?



I have 3 love bracelets in different metals and diamond configurations. Love them all. Definitely worth it. I wear them everyday all day long.


----------



## cocodiamonds

Worth it - my two tone  date just Rolex (gift from now husband when we were dating)   / Cartier ballon bleu from Turks and Caicos / Cartier love ring from st. Marten / diamond hoops as surprise wedding gift / Chanel maxi lamb skin / Hermes Evelyne / ysl gold clutch I wear to every wedding so worth it / my Gold and diamond Tiffany t wire bracelet I never remove not even to shower / my engagement ring and eternity band / 3 row diamond band I got as a pre engagement ring I'll still wear on left hand to switch it up fun remb dating times / my clic clac for vacation I use instead of bringing time pieces to beach etc / and my Chanel cuff I love dearly perfect for nighttime and weddings etc / 



When gold nameplates  n such were in I sold it all n used for my car down payment. N got more then what was paid for so deff worth it. Simple 14k great investment and I didn't even know it. 


Not worth it / expensive costume jewelry not branded 


Moral of my own story jewelry on vacation always worth it because memories , negation ability and no tax !


----------



## cocodiamonds

Also my biggest worth it was when I got my husband his rose gold Harry Winston wedding band it's called I think logo ring it has tiny hw hw. On it which doubles for husband wife and tiny non hairy diamond . Every one typically says to men oh u did so well ok her ring but hello I get lots of credit for that ring no one has it and it's timeless. So that's my fav purchase


----------



## Jersey Bling

What an interesting discussion. 

Not worth it would be the Tiffany DBTY necklace. It pokes me in the neck, and it keeps tangling. These fragile chains don't work for me. Sadly, the Tiffany key also, but that's because it seems more of a piece for young women, and I find myself wearing it very rarely. I wear both pieces occasionally, just so I don't feel awful about buying them for so much money. But they are not my default necklaces. Also not worth it--dangly earrings. They are not my style. I feel like since I wear glasses, dangly earrings just make my face seem cluttered. 

I'm not much of an expensive brand wearer. Worth it has been my Citizen Eco Drive watch with mother of pearl face and steel band. Diamond studs, pearl studs. I traded in some diamond cluster earrings that were huge and uncomfortable, for a pair of J-shaped diamond earrings, and the new pair is one of my staples for dressing up occasions. Love it. I do love pearl strands; they are perfect for travel because mine are not that expensive and are not scary to pack in luggage. Also worth it have been some silver pieces which are nice for the gym (I always wear a bangle) or for trips to the beach--low stress to leave in a rented condo or hotel room.


----------



## Luv n bags

Great thread!
Before this life I currently live, I hardly had any costume jewelry.  I guess a bit snobby when it came to jewelry.  Only the best diamonds, or, don't bother.

Then I put all my good stuff away, and started buying costume jewelry.  Not sure why I have this current obsession with it, but I do.

I have wasted so much money on material things.  But, I sure do enjoy them!


----------



## andral5

tigertrixie said:


> Great thread!
> Before this life I currently live, I hardly had any costume jewelry.  I guess a bit snobby when it came to jewelry.  Only the best diamonds, or, don't bother.
> 
> Then I put all my good stuff away, and started buying costume jewelry.  Not sure why I have this current obsession with it, but I do.
> 
> I have wasted so much money on material things.  But, I sure do enjoy them!



That's the most important thing, to enjoy life! Good for you.

I used to have and wear only fine jewelry too but now I have a phase of fashion jewelry LOL! I can't even wear my fine pieces anymore, I'm afraid I'm going to break and then lose them. Why it didn't happen before and I'm afraid of that now... still a mystery to me


----------



## Luv n bags

andral5 said:


> That's the most important thing, to enjoy life! Good for you.
> 
> I used to have and wear only fine jewelry too but now I have a phase of fashion jewelry LOL! I can't even wear my fine pieces anymore, I'm afraid I'm going to break and then lose them. Why it didn't happen before and I'm afraid of that now... still a mystery to me



Haha! I just see a lot of snatch and grab crime and if I am wearing costume jewelry, I am not as tempting as a victim.


----------



## alice87

Couple years later.
Worth it:
Love my Pandora and Trollbeads bracelets. I love all the beads, and collecting, and rearranging them. Works for me.
Once I woke up in an utter nightmare, fearing I no longer have my bracelets.
It was almost a revelation as to how much I like them 
I do like rings I can stack together, mostly thinner bands. I have quite a few rings, but wear thinner one's the most.
Variety of gemstone bracelets.
Movado watch, wear it all the time, love it.
Bixby jewelry seems to lift my mood greatly.
Jewelry, I design myself.
Not worth it:
tonns os stones I buy to make things, it just create clutter, but when again, it is fun. Not worth it cost wise, worth it because it is fun.
Jewelry I can't size. 
Chanel earrings I never seem to wear.
Diamond studs, what was I thinking. I like having them.
Jewelry that are oudated, no longer fit me.


----------



## andral5

tigertrixie said:


> Haha! I just see a lot of snatch and grab crime and if I am wearing costume jewelry, I am not as tempting as a victim.



That's a very good point! So even the thieves are picky, they choose mainly fine jewelry?


----------



## Luv n bags

They target easy prey and usually real gold (24k) with a nice pendant attached.
Also, snatch and grabs of high end bags.  Especially from people distracted with looking at their phones.  And, they will snatch the phones!
I am just extremely cautious in this day and age from opportunists.  And there are many!  Not paranoid.  Enjoy your jewels and bags, just be aware of your surroundings.
Ok, enough of my unsolicited public announcement.
Back to topic.


----------



## JenW

Worth it :
One good watch without diamonds

Not worth it :
Every other watch


----------



## clu13

Worth it - diamond Rolex and omega Constellation SS with full gold bars. Chanel ring - only costume jewelry that I think was worth it, plus it was on sale. And all of my diamonds - studs, rings, pendants.  David Wysor pieces because it's cool to have the designer here as well as the ability to have custom pieces made.

Not worth it - anything sterling silver from Tiffany & Co. Movado watches. LV mono nano and Gimme a Clue bracelets.


----------



## Phillyfan

I should probably return my sterling silver from Tiffany and co that I bought last week! Haven't worn it yet.


----------



## vanilla_addict

vanilla_addict said:


> Interesting
> My current obsession: diamonds and nothing but diamonds!
> Worth it: all my diamond pieces!
> Not worth it: all my bracelets from Tory Burch (earings too), LV, BV, Hermes, Henri Bendel custom jewelry!! I dont wear them anymore  i am all about diamond pieces only right now.



Worth it though
My carolina bucci bracelet which the SA convinced me to get and get a matching little one for my daughter. I cant get enough of it. Its spatkley and beautiful. And cute matching momy and daughter theme


----------



## WisePanda

Worth it: 
- my Cluse silver mesh watch, which I debated getting for ages because I liked the full black watch too. It wasn't expensive but I absolutely love it...I hope I'll love it this winter as well and won't keep thinking about the black one. I guess I could get the black as well as they're not really expensive but I have this thing about wanting to have ONE watch I love. Is that nuts?
- my Tiffany beaded heart key pendant, didn't realise how much I would love this! 

Not sure yet:
- my Trollbeads bracelet...loved it when I got it but now I don't reach for it as often, and I find that the beads slide downwards which is really annoying (I don't have many beads on there).

Not worth it:
- all my other watches, luckily they weren't expensive. 
- anything not made of silver or gold. Earrings in particular cause allergic reactions if they're not silver or gold.


----------



## lovely_bag

worth it: Rolex stainless steel watch

not worth it: custom made studs with gemstones, where the setting doesn't meet my expectations, because the setting is not "delicate" enough.


----------



## Phillyfan

I returned my Tiffany t double smile bracelet today. Didn't think it was worth it! So many people here have Tiffany silver regrets and I hadn't worn it. 

Do any of you regret Apple Watch? That is my next purchase.


----------



## cocodiamonds

I love the apple watch


----------



## thewildraven

Phillyfan said:


> I returned my Tiffany t double smile bracelet today. Didn't think it was worth it! So many people here have Tiffany silver regrets and I hadn't worn it.
> 
> Do any of you regret Apple Watch? That is my next purchase.


It's a very here and now type of purchase, once you stop wearing it & put it away, It's not a thing that you will take out in three years time and enjoy it again ... It's time (excuse the pun) will have passed & it will be outdated a yesterday piece of technology ..... So at some point I think you will look on it as you possibly would look at an old mobile (cell phone) today


----------



## Phillyfan

I agree. That is why I can justify the sport model which is least expensive. I would never get stainless or gold. Waiting for announcement in a couple days. Might be "worth it" even if I just wear for a year or two.


----------



## littlerain

I love my apple watch despite the fact that I think I don't use the features enough compared to other people. I love it for notifications and activity/fitness tracking though. I feel a little lost without it!


----------



## cdtracing

tigertrixie said:


> They target easy prey and usually real gold (24k) with a nice pendant attached.
> Also, snatch and grabs of high end bags.  Especially from people distracted with looking at their phones.  And, they will snatch the phones!
> I am just extremely cautious in this day and age from opportunists.  And there are many!  Not paranoid.  Enjoy your jewels and bags, just be aware of your surroundings.
> Ok, enough of my unsolicited public announcement.
> Back to topic.



I am always situationally aware.  I also work in private security & am a licensed to carry firearms.  Due to the nature of today's society, I always have my carry weapon with me.


----------



## ARMCANDIES

This is indeed an interesting thread. I just love jewellery. 
My 'worth it' items are :
My Cartier set of : YG Love bangle,  2baby love bracelets, love necklace an earrings and ring. My galbee lady SS watch, my XL galbee 2 tone watch as well as my rolex. 8 carat tennis bracelet, my jadeite bangle.
My regrets are : 14k gold Pandora bracelet and gold beads with diamonds.... Wasted a ton of money and don't wear them anymore as i feel my cartier set is classier and more subtle. Everyone seems to have a pandora everywhere i turn.


----------



## mangowife

MyDogTink said:


> I think anything Cartier is worth it. My view now is to by branded items.



I'm starting to feel this way too...


----------



## liliBuo

Worth it: all my 18k and + jewelry, the inherited jewelry, silver jewelry etc..
Not worth it: 10k and 14k jewelry that I got just because they had diamonds and then realize that those diamonds are not nice at all and are wayyy overpriced.


----------



## BridesdeGala

So many helpful assessments in this thread. My head nods in agreement as I read through the posts. Cartier worth it, Tiffany not so much. 
Wondering about the Hermes silver bracelets....I have always worn YG or RG and am thinking of a silver bracelet for a change. What stops me is the feeling that I will have buyer's remorse. I welcome all opinions.


----------



## thewildraven

Silver to me now (wasn't always) is something you buy if you can't afford it in gold. 
I made the mistake of buying a silver Stephen Einhorn locket for £650.00 it was an impulse buy and I regret it totally, it is beautifully made but the silver is only worth around £40.. 
I won't buy any more silver, I would rather wait and get it in gold... Silver is  purity 925 it doesn't matter where you buy it or how much you pay for it there is no "higher quality 925 silver"
But this is only my view after many mistakes & buyers remorse


----------



## limom

BridesdeGala said:


> So many helpful assessments in this thread. My head nods in agreement as I read through the posts. Cartier worth it, Tiffany not so much.
> Wondering about the Hermes silver bracelets....I have always worn YG or RG and am thinking of a silver bracelet for a change. What stops me is the feeling that I will have buyer's remorse. I welcome all opinions.


Which bracelet did you have in mind?
I actually like some silver when casually dressed.


----------



## BridesdeGala

limom said:


> Which bracelet did you have in mind?
> I actually like some silver when casually dressed.



Was thinking for a starter the chaine d'arcre, but all of H looks stunning and elegant .....for the money, I'm thinking another brand would be a better choice to start with. I may find that silver isn't my thing and don't want to end up with something that sits on the shelf. I can admire the beautiful silver pieces on others.


----------



## limom

BridesdeGala said:


> Was thinking for a starter the chaine d'arcre, but all of H looks stunning and elegant .....for the money, I'm thinking another brand would be a better choice to start with. I may find that silver isn't my thing and don't want to end up with something that sits on the shelf. I can admire the beautiful silver pieces on others.


That is a really nice substantial piece, plus it is such a classic.
IN addition,  it would not be difficult to unload in case of buyer regret, imo.


----------



## susanq

Oh how I have changed:
Worth It: RG LOVE bracelet, RG Tiffany T wire ring, Cartier RG band I wear on my thumb, Hermes H bracelets and CDC (have fallen back in love, still would not REpurchase)
Not: WG LOVE ring, any and all silver Tiffany jewelry I thought was cool, Pandora bracelet and charms, Chanel J12 intense black watch (it was stolen and I felt zero need to replace it, didn't give me warm fuzzies)


----------



## MEB_York

My first post!  This thread is a great resource for anyone who loves jewelry or is thinking about making a future jewelry purchase.

Having been an executor of a family member's estate, I know how difficult it is to dispose of personal property, and specifically, to sell jewelry on the resale market or at auction.  It was an education to say the least; and it changed my perspective about what I personally own.

Worth it:  Certain 'luxury' watches (i.e.: Cartier, Rolex); any luxury designer piece (Van Cleef, Bulgari, Tiffany); 18K gold; large diamonds; antique jewelry.
Not worth it:  everything else. 

I hate to say it, but when I tried to sell lovely diamond, gemstone, and 14K gold pieces, no one was interested.  In many cases, I was left with selling them for their weight in gold, or turning to eBay or other online auction sites and hoping for the best.  Tiffany silver pieces have a decent resale value on eBay, but not with liquidators and pawn shops.  Watches will never bring close to retail, but certain makers/models maintain their value (Cartier over Concord for example, even though the Concord watch has diamonds & 18K gold, and the Cartier did not.)

Liquidating an estate made me turn a critical eye towards what I have in my jewelry box.  I sold or gave away mostly everything.  I am now left with a handful of antique and designer pieces that I love and believe will transcend future fads and trends.  The best advice I can give is to buy what you love if you see yourself wearing it forever.  But if you are motivated by current fads and trends, then buy designer pieces b/c at least you can get some money back when you try to sell it after the trend fades.


----------



## foxgal

Phillyfan said:


> I should probably return my sterling silver from Tiffany and co that I bought last week! Haven't worn it yet.


Don't! I love my Tiffany silver. It has stood up beautifully for years!


----------



## leechiyong

Adding to my not worth it list:  poorly-designed pieces that are difficult to put on or remove.  Bracelets where the chain is soldered onto a thick ring that's hard to clasp, tiny rings and clasps, clasps that are directly connected with no interim link to a tab/plate, or the like.  I've spent far too much time fidgeting with these things when other pieces are much more well-thought out.


----------



## JenW

MEB_York said:


> I hate to say it, but when I tried to sell lovely diamond, gemstone, and 14K gold pieces, no one was interested.  In many cases, I was left with selling them for their weight in gold, or turning to eBay or other online auction sites and hoping for the best.  .



Welcome to the forum! 

This is absolutely true, however I still invest in unbranded fine jewelry. I don't really care if the people who come after me (or I)  can get the money back. What matters to me is that I enjoy it.

That being said, I'm a bit of a minimalist and like having a lean collection.  I wish I hadn't bought so many cocktail rings as they don't look good on my hands.


----------



## Phillyfan

I started this thread! My biggest success one here. I had no idea I'd get such a response. I love when people's thoughts have changed and they come back with revised opinions. Without reading my opening post, if I began this thread today, this is what I'd write:

Worth it - sentimental personalized jewelry that was engraved or passed down to me, my rolexes, my WG love bangle, my first e-ring 

Not worth it - Michele watches, some of the daintier Tiffany items, trendy jewelry.

On fence - pandora, my Michael kors watch collection although I rationalize cause every single one was purchased at a nice discount!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Phillyfan

Haha. Just read my first post from almost 6 years ago. So, my white J12 was "worth it" which I ended up selling to fund a tennis bracelet. And I was on fence about my black J12 with diamonds which I ended up keeping. And I'm so happy that I did.

I forgot to mention that my 2 tennis bracelets are absolutely positively worth it!


----------



## lisaroberts

Phillyfan said:


> I started this thread! My biggest success one here. I had no idea I'd get such a response. I love when people's thoughts have changed and they come back with revised opinions. Without reading my opening post, if I began this thread today, this is what I'd write:
> 
> Worth it - sentimental personalized jewelry that was engraved or passed down to me, my rolexes, my WG love bangle, my first e-ring
> 
> Not worth it - Michele watches, some of the daintier Tiffany items, trendy jewelry.
> 
> On fence - pandora, my Michael kors watch collection although I rationalize cause every single one was purchased at a nice discount!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


Can you tell me why the Michele watches are not worth it?  I just ordered one today...  a current owner's insight may help me decide.  Thanks.


----------



## couturequeen

Worth it: fine, branded jewelry. One-of-a-kind pieces from lesser-known, not massively available/produced brands (has solid resale value because they rarely pop up on the eBay). White and yellow gold and platinum pieces.

North worth it: jewelry that's too big or too small for as I grow olde. This goes for length of earrings to necklaces (can't stand a 16 inch any longer).  Anything that's too noisy or will show wear quickly. Pretty much anything not fine jewelry. Nearly all the silver pieces I've ever purchased, including Tiffany, Ippolita, anything off Etsy. Mass produced stones. Stones that are not semi-precious. Low quality and small diamond earrings. I think I have 5 pairs with inclusions because I didn't know/care about quality. Such a waste.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lisaroberts said:


> Can you tell me why the Michele watches are not worth it?  I just ordered one today...  a current owner's insight may help me decide.  Thanks.



I am not an owner, but probably because they are trendy watches - bought for style, not quality. They are nice-looking, but not a fine watch company. Cartier, Rolex, Patek, Blancpain, VC, JLC, etc are known for their watchmaking craft and keep their value. I would rather get a vintage watch by one of these companies for the price.
If you're buying because you like style, keep it. If you're buying for value and quality, look into vintage/resale.


----------



## lisaroberts

BBC said:


> I am not an owner, but probably because they are trendy watches - bought for style, not quality. They are nice-looking, but not a fine watch company. Cartier, Rolex, Patek, Blancpain, VC, JLC, etc are known for their watchmaking craft and keep their value. I would rather get a vintage watch by one of these companies for the price.
> If you're buying because you like style, keep it. If you're buying for value and quality, look into vintage/resale.


What a wonderful reply - thanks so much!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lisaroberts said:


> What a wonderful reply - thanks so much!



Oh thank you for saying that! I'm glad to help! [emoji8]


----------



## loogirl

MEB_York said:


> My first post!  This thread is a great resource for anyone who loves jewelry or is thinking about making a future jewelry purchase.
> 
> Having been an executor of a family member's estate, I know how difficult it is to dispose of personal property, and specifically, to sell jewelry on the resale market or at auction.  It was an education to say the least; and it changed my perspective about what I personally own.
> 
> Worth it:  Certain 'luxury' watches (i.e.: Cartier, Rolex); any luxury designer piece (Van Cleef, Bulgari, Tiffany); 18K gold; large diamonds; antique jewelry.
> Not worth it:  everything else.
> 
> I hate to say it, but when I tried to sell lovely diamond, gemstone, and 14K gold pieces, no one was interested.  In many cases, I was left with selling them for their weight in gold, or turning to eBay or other online auction sites and hoping for the best.  Tiffany silver pieces have a decent resale value on eBay, but not with liquidators and pawn shops.  Watches will never bring close to retail, but certain makers/models maintain their value (Cartier over Concord for example, even though the Concord watch has diamonds & 18K gold, and the Cartier did not.)
> 
> Liquidating an estate made me turn a critical eye towards what I have in my jewelry box.  I sold or gave away mostly everything.  I am now left with a handful of antique and designer pieces that I love and believe will transcend future fads and trends.  The best advice I can give is to buy what you love if you see yourself wearing it forever.  But if you are motivated by current fads and trends, then buy designer pieces b/c at least you can get some money back when you try to sell it after the trend fades.



Not everyone looks at their jewelry with resale in mind though. I don't buy gemstone jewelry (set in 18k or platinum) with the idea of selling it. I buy it to wear and enjoy. I have gorgeous pieces with emeralds, sapphires and diamonds too. I'm not interested in their resale value. Bags, jewelry, cars etc are things you buy to use, not really investments at the end of the day.


----------



## Real Authentication

Worth it in most cases depending on brand [emoji56]


----------



## Lux.

Worth it - My love bracelet.
Not worth it - My pandora bracelet.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Not worth it : 2 carat tennis bracelet.


----------



## mangowife

sammytheMUA said:


> Not worth it : 2 carat tennis bracelet.



Interesting! Too small for the price paid? Non branded?


----------



## sammytheMUA

mangowife said:


> Interesting! Too small for the price paid? Non branded?


It's EXTREMELY dainty. I don't mind the price ( diamond quality is amazing!) however, the size somewhat bothers me. I may keep the bracelet and eventually use the diamonds to create another piece.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sammytheMUA said:


> It's EXTREMELY dainty. I don't mind the price ( diamond quality is amazing!) however, the size somewhat bothers me. I may keep the bracelet and eventually use the diamonds to create another piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535449



You can use it as a layering piece for stacking. [emoji41]


----------



## kkfiregirl

sammytheMUA said:


> It's EXTREMELY dainty. I don't mind the price ( diamond quality is amazing!) however, the size somewhat bothers me. I may keep the bracelet and eventually use the diamonds to create another piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535449



I think it looks good on you. Adds a little something without being OTT.


----------



## sammytheMUA

BBC said:


> You can use it as a layering piece for stacking. [emoji41]





kkfiregirl said:


> I think it looks good on you. Adds a little something without being OTT.


I've decided to return it. For the amount I spent, I get near 4 carats elsewhere. I'm going to continue to save and ultimately purchase a 5ct tennis bracelet sometime within the next year.


----------



## kkfiregirl

sammytheMUA said:


> I've decided to return it. For the amount I spent, I get near 4 carats elsewhere. I'm going to continue to save and ultimately purchase a 5ct tennis bracelet sometime within the next year.



That's a great plan [emoji108]


----------



## Bambieee

Update:

Not Worth it - 10k gold.


----------



## suchi

Worth it: diamond studs, pearl studs, sterling pieces that I love and wear,  18-22k gold, mostly all pearls.  
Not worth it: base metal funky jewelry (except the only Swarovski piece I own), one 18k ring with diamonds and another similar earring which I don't like now but not able to repurpose,  sterling cheap rings which are just lying in the box.


----------



## BPC

Worth it to me is:  My 18k gold, and platinum, precious stones, one Tahitian strand and certain name brand jewelry that retains much of it's value.
Not worth it: Anything in silver (I don't wear it), cheap pearls, and trendy jewelry that I know I'll eventually stop wearing.


----------



## Louish

Worth it:

All of my custom jewellery made my by favourite jeweller (rings & necklaces). Each piece has been well thought out & because they are made by the same jeweller who made our wedding rings, each piece has sentimental value. Excellent quality, forever pieces.
Not worth it:

Any of my gold plated fashion jewellery, although some have served a purpose by showing me whether or not I should splurge on the real thing
The silver jewellery which I do not wear often. I have a couple of pieces (T&Co DBTY & T&Co Key) which are in my regular rotation which I would never part with. 
Remains to be seen:

SS/WG Rolex Datejust with diamond markers. Bought this last week & while I absolutely adore it, it was A LOT of money. The most I have ever spent on a single piece of jewellery. I hope I wear it daily for the next 10 years - THEN it will be considered "worth it" to me


----------



## keodi

keodi said:


> *worth it*: wedding set,
> T&Co gold, platnimum, diamond jewelry,
> My sterling silver feather cuff (bought in paris)
> My sterling silver tribal necklace (bought in paris)
> 
> *Not worth it*
> Pandora bracelet so uncomfortable and heavy to wear when full, also the amount my husband spent = a 18k gold necklace from T&CO. it has sentimental value so I kept it.
> Brand name Sterling silver pieces to include T&Co I sold most of the items I had, and kept a few I bought back in the late 90s-00s because of sentimental value.
> David Yurman sterling silver, just not worth the money, I use and enjoy my no name sterling silver pieces I bought on my Paris trips
> Cartier Tank Francaise  Love the design, worked well, but I the battery changing! I should have got a Rolex date just, saving up for one.


I wanted to update!
*Worth it*
T&CO gold, platinum and diamond jewelry
18K Gold pieces purchased in Italy
T&CO SS bean pendant
Roseark sideways cross-worn daily
SS tribal necklace
SS feather cuff-worn daily
David Yurman 5mm cable bracelets-worn daily
buttercream Pearl studs
white pearl studs
18K Yellow gold and white gold studs
Rolex 34mm Air King-Love this watch,  It's in my daily rotation
Cartier Tank Franciase- Mid size, (I owned the small size previously)

*Not Worth it*
The T&CO SS pieces I sold (I had quite a collection)
Pandora bracelet
David Yurman SS pieces besides the cable bracelets I kept.
Costume jewelry pieces from J Crew, etc...


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Worth it:
Cartier RG Ronde Solo, it’s so versatile and pretty, goes with everything and looks good after over 2 years of daily use.
Diamond studs, can wear them day or nigh.
T&Co silver Elsa Peretti initial pendant necklace...I never take it off and it didn’t tarnish. Looks as good as new.
18k + gold 

Not worth it:
Antique gold boat ring with pearls and corals. It can’t be used everyday. I made this mistake and the corals look so pale now 
Chunky rings aren’t practical and I rarely reach for them.
TAG Mop, no longer a fan of mop too ‘80s’ for me
Silver, not sure about it in general it’s too high maintenance for me (with the exception of my T&Co)


----------



## Mcandy

Bambieee said:


> Update:
> 
> Not Worth it - 10k gold.



Haha yeah its equal to silver in my country. You cant even pawn it. The only good thing with 10 k though is that it wont tarnish like silver


----------



## sedatedrainbow

couturequeen said:


> Worth it: fine, branded jewelry. One-of-a-kind pieces from lesser-known, not massively available/produced brands (has solid resale value because they rarely pop up on the eBay). White and yellow gold and platinum pieces.
> 
> North worth it: jewelry that's too big or too small for as I grow olde. This goes for length of earrings to necklaces (can't stand a 16 inch any longer).  Anything that's too noisy or will show wear quickly. Pretty much anything not fine jewelry. Nearly all the silver pieces I've ever purchased, including Tiffany, Ippolita, anything off Etsy. Mass produced stones. Stones that are not semi-precious. Low quality and small diamond earrings. I think I have 5 pairs with inclusions because I didn't know/care about quality. Such a waste.



Would you mind sharing the brands that you believe retain their value?


----------



## papertiger

Worth it:
Gifts;
Milestone markers that remind me I have achieved things that stretched and challanged me;
Things I love _and _wear.
Things that make me look better (makes me feel better);
Things that are comfortable and totally secure so can be worn without pain and worry ;
Things that don't 'scream' their brand;
Things that are well designed and beautifully made and can't be measured by carats and clarity alone;
On-trend fashion jewellery from the high-street (wear, enjoy, give away)
Brands that have excellent service and aftercare.

Not worth it:
Things bought because they were discounted;
Things bought because the were _almost_ as good as the real thing;
Things bought for resale value/investment value;
Things too fragile to wear;
Things that I can't find!


----------



## Love Of My Life

The best strand of pearls that your money can buy. Timeless, classic & can be worn casual & dressy.
A pair of pearl or diamond studs. Timeless & are forever
A classic watch ( Patek or another brand that appeals to you) & a gold bracelet ( link or cuff)
Only buy what you love & wear clothes that make you feel wonderful
Mark special occasions with wonderful gifts to yourself or given to you by that special person
Enjoy your life


----------



## gabz

Worth it my yurman pieces


----------



## shinyshiny

I’ll be the latest person to resurrect this thread! 

I’ve loved reading through these.

Worth it: 

Platinum floating 0.5ct diamond necklace: when I look at this now after 10 years of wear, I find it a bit boring but it has 100% earned its keep. Practically indestructible. I’ve even worn it backpacking 
Fabergé simple rose gold pendant. This elevates every outfit. It’s so elegant.
Lisa Eldridge “Anderson” ring: tentative because it’s new, but I’ve had so many compliments 

Not worth it:

I hate to say this, but my wedding band. I had it made by a jeweller and the craftsmanship is, though not terrible, workmanlike. I wish I had held out for a designer ring/better jeweller 
The earring I had made to match one belonging to my late mother. Jeweller (different one) made an awful hash of it and I was too awkward and British to say 
9k gold (what’s the point)
All costume pieces, including designer: Swarovski, Dior, Juicy etc 
Links of London charm bracelet. Clinks against desk, looks immature 
Most silver. Hate polishing. Rings lose their shape


----------



## tbbbjb

Totally WORTH IT for me:
18kt jewelry:
Designer - love my VCA collection, my delicate Tiffany pieces and the Ippolita lollipop line

Smaller brands that I have discovered over the years: 
Kiki McDonough
Annoushka
Temple St. Clair
Catherine Zoraida
Mappin & Webb
Jude Frances

Custom pieces made by my jeweler

Vintage pieces both inherited and purchased

Milestone Jewelry - I have continued this tradition and added to it in my own family.  All the girls in our family received a gold ID bracelet with their name hand engraved on it by our grandmother.  My daughter and I actually have one from the exact same shop ([emoji173]️ that as it is so special).  I have things bought and saved for my daughter as she reaches certain ages/ milestones and I have things for my sons (more utilitarian like silver belt buckles that are hand engraved, collar stays, cuff links etc) as well (although not nearly to the degree as I have purchased for my daughter as I seem to use her as an excuse that sometimes works on my DH [emoji23]LOL)

No name but quality pieces that have quality stones and for me thats nothing below 18k due to allergies

Totally NOT WORTH IT for me:
Costume jewelry (aside from my allergies preventing me from wearing it, I would rather save that money towards real jewelry that can be passed down or sold as it will always have some value for the gold and stones)

Silver jewelry (allergies again, but I just personally have never liked it.  I also do not like it as accents on anything like accessories, shoes or handbags etc, again this is my personal preference)


----------



## Louish

shinyshiny said:


> I’ll be the latest person to resurrect this thread!
> 
> I’ve loved reading through these.
> 
> Worth it:
> 
> Platinum floating 0.5ct diamond necklace: when I look at this now after 10 years of wear, I find it a bit boring but it has 100% earned its keep. Practically indestructible. I’ve even worn it backpacking
> Fabergé simple rose gold pendant. This elevates every outfit. It’s so elegant.
> Lisa Eldridge “Anderson” ring: tentative because it’s new, but I’ve had so many compliments
> 
> Not worth it:
> 
> I hate to say this, but my wedding band. I had it made by a jeweller and the craftsmanship is, though not terrible, workmanlike. I wish I had held out for a designer ring/better jeweller
> The earring I had made to match one belonging to my late mother. Jeweller (different one) made an awful hash of it and I was too awkward and British to say
> 9k gold (what’s the point)
> All costume pieces, including designer: Swarovski, Dior, Juicy etc
> Links of London charm bracelet. Clinks against desk, looks immature
> Most silver. Hate polishing. Rings lose their shape



I have been considering adding a small diamond pendant to my collection because I can see how it would go with everything, but I'm also concerned it'll be a bit boring. Would you recommend me getting one?


----------



## shinyshiny

Louish said:


> I have been considering adding a small diamond pendant to my collection because I can see how it would go with everything, but I'm also concerned it'll be a bit boring. Would you recommend me getting one?



Hmm. Hard to say. It’s a workhorse piece: if you want something you can put on and forget about through work, exercise, sleep, showers, getting pulled at by babies etc you can’t go wrong. I wore it constantly (and I mean constantly—it only came off to be cleaned) for 12 years, and it still looks as good as new. 

On the other hand, the minimalism of mine is looking a bit dated, and I’m still not sure if anyone ever noticed it! Certainly nobody commented on it. 

How much would you plan on wearing it? How much jewellery do you have—does this fill a gap? Do you need something really hard wearing?


----------



## shinyshiny

I think it’s interesting that people generally find their fine jewellery worth the expense, while cheaper pieces risk being a false economy.

I might keep adding to this as things occur to me! Sorry for being a pain. 

Worth it: my Garmin vivoactive fitness watch. I wouldn’t buy a luxury watch now; there’d be no point, I’m addicted to the data  

Not worth it: Oliver Bonas pieces gifted to me. Sorry to be ungrateful but they’re crap. They break, customer services replace them, then they break again 

Worth it: Miore 18k yg ball studs. Super simple, but at £50 from Amazon I can afford not to worry about them, yet they’re good quality 

Not worth it: pearl studs. I love them but they are just big enough to catch on clothes in gym changing rooms and get lost. I’ve lost four earrings this way and I’ve now given up on them


----------



## 336

Worth it - Rolexes, all of my diamonds.

Not worth it - fashion jewellery, Tiffany silver jewellery


----------



## Gourmetgal

Worth it - custom jewelry in 18k gold or platinum and high quality gemstones.

Not worth it - most “me too” luxury brands.

Worth it - automatic handmade fine watches.

Not worth it - luxury fashion watches, such as Dior, Chanel, etc.


----------



## Phillyfan

Wow! Since I began this thread in 2011, I always chuckle when I see it come up again. Definitely my best thread I ever created! It is fascinating to see the trends and how people change their lists. 

Here are my latest thoughts about my collections -

Watches - my 31 mm SS Rolex is worth it but my 26 mm 2 tone Rolex is now outdated IMO. No longer loving my black Chanel j12 but maybe I will again eventually . Still happy with my Cartier ballon bleu. Problem is that when I got all these watches over 10 years ago, I never realized all I’d end up wearing in future is the Apple Watch!

Bracelets - love love my diamond platinum tennis bracelet and my diamond sapphire tennis bracelet. Not loving my Cartier WG bangle. It is original one before they changed the lock mechanism. I’m happy that I have the original so I can give to my daughter one day. But I don’t sleep well wearing it and I’m just out of love. My pandora bracelets were a major waste. Yurman and Hermès are just ok. 

Rings - I get lots of compliments on my engagement ring but I’m offering it to my son if he wants to give it future fiancé. I purchased an approx 3/4 princess from Tiffany’s that I really like that I’ll keep for me. It has excellent specs. I don’t think it’s worth it to get diamond rings of lower quality ever. 

Necklaces - I really enjoy my costume stuff the most in this category. I have a Tiffany DBTY and have a love/hate relationship with it. I think it cost over $3000 and not worth the price. But it is a classic (and has excellent specs) -just don’t know if it needed to be Tiffany for that price. I get bored of necklaces and I like the variety of costume jewelry. 

My latest obsession -believe it or not -is Kendra Scott! We just got a new store in our area and I’m obsessed with the charm collection on pendants. I bought the rose gold chain and will add charms next weekend when I have time to play with them in the store. Hopefully I will still love Kendra Scott next time I post on this thread!

I don’t wear earrings so really nothing to add in this category. 

Looking forward to reading many more continued responses here!


----------



## thewildraven

Phillyfan said:


> Watches - my 31 mm SS Rolex is worth it but my 26 mm 2 tone Rolex is now outdated IMO. No longer loving my black Chanel j12 but maybe I will again eventually . Still happy with my Cartier ballon bleu. Problem is that when I got all these watches over 10 years ago, I never realized all I’d end up wearing in future is the Apple Watch!!



And the Apple Watch like all smart watches being something that is outdated within a year of ownership is a very expensive item which is utterly worthless to hand down


----------



## Phillyfan

Actually I’m purchasing the Apple 4 next week and my 17 year old daughter is thrilled to take my Apple Watch 2! I’m getting the rose gold aluminum but still undecided on size. My current one is the 38mm silver aluminum. I do not buy stainless steel although the Hermès is to die for. I just think I will want new every 2 years so can’t justify the price.


----------



## thewildraven

Phillyfan said:


> Actually I’m purchasing the Apple 4 next week and my 17 year old daughter is thrilled to take my Apple Watch 2! I’m getting the rose gold aluminum but still undecided on size. My current one is the 38mm silver aluminum. I do not buy stainless steel although the Hermès is to die for. I just think I will want new every 2 years so can’t justify the price.



Ah I kind of meant in years to come.. like heirlooms


----------



## thewildraven

sorry dupe post


----------



## shinyshiny

thewildraven said:


> And the Apple Watch like all smart watches being something that is outdated within a year of ownership is a very expensive item which is utterly worthless to hand down



But people aren’t buying smart watches as heirloom pieces are they? They buy them for the functionality. Also, my Garmin sports watch was £240. If I could find a Rolex for that price I’d jump on it!


----------



## fruitybunch

Worth it - My Zenith El Primero Chronomaster, JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon
Not worth it: Apple Watch (never wear it, and you couldn't with swim it)


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I'm more of a costume jewelry person and all my real jewelry was handed down to me from my mom's collection, but over the years I've found that regardless of the pieces it's worth it to invest in a jewelry box. Even my cheap jewelry has lasted longer in a box than the ones displayed out in the open. I'm thinking of designing a box with glass doors so I can see all my jewelry and remember to wear them but keep even the cheap ones from tarnishing!


----------



## thewildraven

shinyshiny said:


> But people aren’t buying smart watches as heirloom pieces are they? They buy them for the functionality. Also, my Garmin sports watch was £240. If I could find a Rolex for that price I’d jump on it!



Very true... think I was just saying  (and I’m as guilty as anyone) that things we value now, iPads iPhones etc are all part of our throwaway society ...


----------



## shinyshiny

thewildraven said:


> Very true... think I was just saying  (and I’m as guilty as anyone) that things we value now, iPads iPhones etc are all part of our throwaway society ...



That’s very true. I’ve been thinking that jewellery is not immune to this, either—there are so many more vermeil lines these days and it’s getting more difficult to find solid 18 carat gold, at least here in the UK. The market is becoming more trend-led and many of the more emerging designers don’t seem to expect their pieces to be treasured long term.

Of course, the price of gold could be a factor in this, but I don’t think it’s the whole story.


----------



## skyqueen

I'm not a watch person but I absolutely love my Cartier Roadster...have not taken it off since I got it. The nice part, I can actually read the time without my cheaters!
I have not worn my 5 TCW diamond studs in 4 years...not comfortable. So much money I hate to sell them.


----------



## liliBuo

This thread is so fun to revisit, my answer has changed a bit:

Worth it: 
-18k and + solid gold ; 
-Heirlooms, for both financial and sentimental reasons

Not worth it: 
-Platinum, white gold and silver; I'm definitely a YG person I don't even know why I tried to convince myself otherwise...
-Anything less than 18k solid gold
-Watches, I am NOT a watch person, so happy I've never splurged too much on that
- Lower quality diamonds


----------



## Nancy in VA

Worth It:  All of my 24 kt gold jewelry, all my Balinese jewelry, Tahitian pearls and good jade

Not Worth It - 14 kit gold pieces and junk silver jewelry


----------



## tbbbjb

liliBuo said:


> This thread is so fun to revisit, my answer has changed a bit:
> 
> Worth it:
> -18k and + solid gold ;
> -Heirlooms, for both financial and sentimental reasons
> 
> Not worth it:
> -Platinum, white gold and silver; I'm definitely a YG person I don't even know why I tried to convince myself otherwise...
> -Anything less than 18k solid gold
> -Watches, I am NOT a watch person, so happy I've never splurged too much on that
> - Lower quality diamonds



A lady after my heart!  I’ve never liked white gold, platinum or silver on myself.

I’ve been really good regarding my purchases and only succumbed to peer pressure once.  I was convinced that my diamond studs would look better/ bigger in platinum.  Unfortunately, I just never wear them.  I do not like to mix metals, old school that way.  

Although, I guess even I have exceptions to my own rule as I forgot that my Tiffany engagement ring is in their classic 6-prong setting that actually has the prongs in platinum but the rest of the ring is in 18kt yellow gold.  Hmmm...I totally forgot about that.  I really do not wear it much anymore as I got tired of it sticking out and banging on things.  

I now do a stack with my knife-edge wedding band (my Mom gifted us my grandparents’ wedding bands prior to our wedding), a VCA small Perlée ring (signifying my eldest), an Annoushka diamond eternity band (celebrating our 20th) and then 2 more VCA small Perlée rings (signifying our other 2 children).   It sounds like a lot going on but is actually really understated and elegant.  I still haven’t mastered stacking bracelets without it looking like too much going on for me, but my ring stack IMHO is perfection!

I do lust after so many pieces that designers only make in WG or plated.  I have been rather lucky in that as for the most part the ones that I really loved, I was able to have made bespoke in yellow gold.  If the designers wouldn’t do it and I couldn’t stop thinking of it (and I am usually talking several months or years), my jeweler was being able to make something similar to placate me.


----------



## liliBuo

tbbbjb said:


> I now do a stack with my knife-edge wedding band (my Mom gifted us my grandparents’ wedding bands prior to our wedding), a VCA small Perlée ring (signifying my eldest), an Annoushka diamond eternity band (celebrating our 20th) and then 2 more VCA small Perlée rings (signifying our other 2 children).   It sounds like a lot going on but is actually really understated and elegant.  I still haven’t mastered stacking bracelets without it looking like too much going on for me, but my ring stack IMHO is perfection!.


That ring stack sounds beautiful tbbbjb!!! unfortunately my e-ring was in WG and I tend to not wear that often anymore, I'm looking for a simple yg band to wear instead and love the idea of the VCA perlee, would it be too bland to wear on it's own?


----------



## GoStanford

tbbbjb said:


> I do not like to mix metals, old school that way.
> 
> Although, I guess even I have exceptions to my own rule as I forgot that my Tiffany engagement ring is in their classic 6-prong setting that actually has the prongs in platinum but the rest of the ring is in 18kt yellow gold.  Hmmm...I totally forgot about that.  I really do not wear it much anymore as I got tired of it sticking out and banging on things.


I'm with you on this - and still have platinum prongs on my e-ring as well.  I did recently end up getting a Paloma's Groove ring from Tiffany to wear as a substitute for my e-ring/wedding ring on days when I want something with a flat profile.  So for me, this new purchase has been totally worth it.

Not worth it for me of late has been gold-plated silver/gold fill/gold vermeil.  These pieces can be good for travel, but I'm finding I'd rather wear pure silver or some simple gold earrings and not have to worry about the plating coming off.


----------



## Compass Rose

Not worth it:  costume jewelry.  
Worth it:  Every single piece of sterling silver I ever bought.  Every single piece of rose gold I ever bought.  Every single  piece of native american jewelry I ever bought.


----------



## goldengirl123

Worth it - my LOVE, JUC and yachtmaster.  I wear them 24/7 and looking at them makes me smile.

Not worth it - every piece of jewelry I purchased because I was initially too afraid to spend the ridiculous amount of money on the above pieces. I wish I had just stuck to my guns, saved and purchased what I really wanted in the first place!


----------



## CashmereFiend

worth it (daily wear jewelry)-

 Raymond Weil watch (low profile on wrist, perfect if you carry babies regularly as it won’t scratch them)

Judith Ripka leverback earrings (love the gemstone selection, and the silver doesn’t seem to tarnish despite years of use- how is this feasible?! These are perfect if you’re in a health profession because they don’t catch on medical masks)

Any dainty necklace. My favorites are the platinum/diamond double loving heart Paloma Picasso tiffany pendant and the diamond/gold jean schlumberger lynn pendant

Not worth it (worn a handful of times at most)-

My pearl jewelry (makes me feel too stuffy??!) but I’m sentimentally attached as I wore these on my wedding day. Also feel these are a wardrobe staple, even though apparently not my wardrobe

The majority of my costume jewelry

Stud earrings that catch on my hair and on medical masks (can’t stand that!)

French wire dangle earrings that fall silently out of your ears

Any bracelet or ring  that has sharp edges and scratches babies’ legs (at least until my littlest are bigger and don’t require as much holding)


----------



## WingNut

goldengirl123 said:


> Worth it - my LOVE, JUC and yachtmaster.  I wear them 24/7 and looking at them makes me smile.
> 
> *Not worth it - every piece of jewelry I purchased because I was initially too afraid to spend the ridiculous amount of money on the above pieces. I wish I had just stuck to my guns, saved and purchased what I really wanted in the first place*!


This ^^^^^ !!!!! Describes me to a T. I shudder to think of how much I wasted....


----------



## LVforValentine

Worth it: my Hearts On Fire engagement ring, could have got a lot more diamond for the price elsewhere but man does it sparkle... Even if it hasn't been cleaned in months. My Hermes clic bracelets and hinge bracelets. I don't wear a ton of jewelry but I love that I can just throw one of these on and it feels substantial. I also wear a gold rope chain from my grandmother, I didn't buy it but I would definitely feel it worth it to replace it if I needed to.

Regrets: my large collection of T&Co. I know I know... How can I say that?. I purchased most of it when I was in my 20s and my tastes have definitely matured since then. I have a couple pieces that I occasionally pull out because I feel bad and I purchased a splash pendant this spring but just didn't wear it like I thought I would. I also maybe regret some of my Pandora and Links of London for the same reasons.


----------



## Perli

goldengirl123 said:


> Worth it - my LOVE, JUC and yachtmaster.  I wear them 24/7 and looking at them makes me smile.
> 
> Not worth it - every piece of jewelry I purchased because I was initially too afraid to spend the ridiculous amount of money on the above pieces. I wish I had just stuck to my guns, saved and purchased what I really wanted in the first place!





WingNut said:


> This ^^^^^ !!!!! Describes me to a T. I shudder to think of how much I wasted....



Same here. Just because I was afraid. Or because I thought I would never be able to save up to my dream-pieces... I love my classic LOVE and my slim JUC, basically all my Cartier bracelets. Wear them all the time. so worth the money and the wait.Enjoy all your beautiful pieces!


----------



## Pevi

Worth it:
All my fine jewelry.
Not worth it: I feel now that my huge silver pieces were not worth it, but in truth I wore them a lot when they were fashionable and I’m sure I’ll wear some of those pieces again when we move away from dainty jewelry because they’re gorgeous.
Definitely not worth it: anything fake. I’m not really into costume jewelry but I have (had!) a few pieces that fell apart even though they were expensive.
Surprisingly worth it: a long swarovski necklace in rose Gold with grey crystals that I wear on special occasions. It looks great even though it’s costume. That’s the only really costume piece I own now.
On the fence: a pair of diamond cluster earrings in white gold that I bought last year on vacation. They’re gorgeous and really sparkly but maybe a tad small. I have two daughters, though, so they can wear them in the future (they’re 3 and 6). I wear them on occasion.


----------



## Louish

Worth it-
My 26mm Rolex Datejust with diamond markers. Wear it every single day. It can be dressed up or down.

RG Cartier small Love. A gift from DH & DS for my 30th birthday. I wear it 24/7 & it truly brings me joy every time I look at it. I have very slim wrists & although it's the thinner version it still has a great presence. It's also easy to stack with other bracelets in case I got bored wearing it alone. 

VCA sweet earrings in onyx/YG. Try elevate whatever I'm wearing & the craftsmanship is incredible. They look just as lovely on me (@ 30) as my mum (@70) so I can see they have longevity.

Swarovski RG plated bezel studs. Pretty much exactly the design I would get in real diamonds / 18k RG if I had spare funds. They are super comfortable & go with everything. 

Not worth it
YG Maya Brenner initial necklace. I love the idea but the letter flips & the necklace rides up all the time to show the clasp at the front. Really annoying. 

Fashion jewellery. They look nice but They don't make me FEEL special in a way my high end jewellery does. 

The problem I'm having now is how to add to my collection. The key pieces I've described above give me so much joy that any new piece has to really give me butterflies like my current pieces do. I'm thinking about a vintage VCA pendant since I'm missing a special necklace.


----------



## luvprada

liliBuo said:


> That ring stack sounds beautiful tbbbjb!!! unfortunately my e-ring was in WG and I tend to not wear that often anymore, I'm looking for a simple yg band to wear instead and love the idea of the VCA perlee, would it be too bland to wear on it's own?



I have a VCA Perlee and it looks amazing in its own


----------



## travelgal16

sammytheMUA said:


> I've decided to return it. For the amount I spent, I get near 4 carats elsewhere. I'm going to continue to save and ultimately purchase a 5ct tennis bracelet sometime within the next year.



Did you ever purchase your tennis bracelet? I'm also looking for one and don't know where to begin. I'd like around the same carat weight.


----------



## travelgal16

Worth it: Rolex, Cartier, heavy 18k yellow gold pieces, good quality diamonds, heirloom pieces, classic designs that a grandmother or 20-year-old can wear

Not worth it: silver pieces, anything under 18k gold, pave pieces, low quality diamonds, gemstones, dainty/fragile jewelry pieces, John Hardy/David Yurman silver designs, Hermes clic-clac, costume jewelry/statement necklaces, Movado, fashion house watches, all my white gold jewelry


----------



## Christiflora

travelgal16 said:


> Did you ever purchase your tennis bracelet? I'm also looking for one and don't know where to begin. I'd like around the same carat weight.


Search some of the threads here about tennis bracelets to check out photos of various diamond sizes and setting options, metal options, and etc..  Then, check out Pricescope dot com for advice and more photos.


----------



## sammytheMUA

travelgal16 said:


> Did you ever purchase your tennis bracelet? I'm also looking for one and don't know where to begin. I'd like around the same carat weight.


I actually kept my 2ctw tennis bracelet. I would love to upgrade to 5 or 6 carats within the next few years.


----------



## sammytheMUA

travelgal16 said:


> Worth it: Rolex, Cartier, heavy 18k yellow gold pieces, good quality diamonds, heirloom pieces, classic designs that a grandmother or 20-year-old can wear
> 
> Not worth it: silver pieces, anything under 18k gold, pave pieces, low quality diamonds, gemstones, dainty/fragile jewelry pieces, John Hardy/David Yurman silver designs, Hermes clic-clac, costume jewelry/statement necklaces, Movado, fashion house watches, all my white gold jewelry



I second the David Yurman SILVER designs. I have a cable classic bracelet with the pearl tip and although it’s beautiful, the bracelet is severely over priced. I have a gold David yurman spira bracelet that I love and I think that is much more reasonably priced than his silver pieces.


----------



## LizzyLovesLove

Jayne1 said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> *Worth it:*
> 
> Cartier watches and bracelets - get worn everyday.
> my Tiffany DBtY gold necklaces - I wear them daily because they can be worn with all my other pieces.
> gold Tiffany rings and bracelets - get worn everyday. They seem to work with lots of other things.
> all my Chanel costume jewelry necklaces - I wear them all the time.  My real Tiffany and Cartier kind of disappear and I love the showiness of the huge Chanel stuff - very dramatic and fun.
> 
> *Not worth it:*
> 
> anything David Yurman - especially the bangles
> Ten Thousand Things necklaces - luckily I could sell them for about 1/3 of what I paid
> pearls - I feel matronly in them.
> my Cartier Rolling/Trinity rings and my Cartier hoop earrings -   I never wear them. They seem boring to me, but maybe I'll change my mind back in a year or three.



I love the David yurman gold oval link necklaces and silver. And the two tone. Classic pieces. Cost aside some complexions favor gold some silver dome two tone.


----------



## StudentDoc

Worth it: 
-VCA black onyx yellow gold Alhambra pendant 
-Engagement ring (0.5 carats but sparkles like a dream)
-Sweet Alhambra MOP bracelet (a discrete cutie) 
-Pair of fake gold hoops I got for 10$ from a local boutique but they’re just the right size and they look real 
-Diamond studs (I wear them daily)

Not worth it:
Anything from Swarovski. Most of this stuff I received as gifts and I just don’t really enjoy it anymore. Has no resale value either...


----------



## StudentDoc

Also this is a fun thread so let’s bring it back


----------



## Joule

From my own collection? Here are my lists. I'm not sure I will stay with the categories "worth it" and "not worth it" though; "keeping" and "donating" fit a little better in my case.

KEEPING:
Mikimoto akoya pieces
Tahitian and South Sea pearl pieces
18k gold and up
Diamond and emerald pieces

DONATING:
Non-Miki akoya and all freshwater pearls
Semi-precious stones
Gold below 18k
Silver

Quarantine inspired me to clean out and purge. I gave everything I didn't wear to Dress For Success and I am amazed at how much more often I wear the pieces I kept.


----------



## Maxt

Worth it: 
My gold peaces (YG,WG,RG and mixed gold peaces)
Citizen watch
Some peaces from Pandora - my essence collection, silver bangles and two tone ones with gold clasp, old style charms (two tone and oxidised ones)

Not worth ot
Designer watches I bought in my 20s


----------

